# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Something positive you've done today?

## Koalafan

Post something positive that you've today!  ::): 

Mine was actually getting up early and not procrastinating on my homework  :Tongue:

----------


## L

I visited my friend and had a really cool chat with him

----------


## L

I am on track with my college assignment

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I went to the psych, the bank, and did some grocery shopping!  ::D:  Very productive morning!  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Actually went out to vote for the first time ever!

----------


## kc1895

I went to a gym for a very long time and made small talk with somebody there.

----------


## Yellow

I did some early morning grocery shopping and actually had small talk with someone there.  :Celebrate:

----------


## Nelly

I went to church!  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Went to Ihop and got a caramel hot chocolate!  :Celebrate:

----------


## WintersTale

I'm listening to the new Document R.E.M remaster on Spotify. Sounds great, much better sound quality, and the live album attached is killer!

----------


## CityofAngels

I bought wine instead of rum.

----------


## WineKitty

Did a good job with my patients.  ::):

----------


## Nelly

Went for a walk  ::):

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I went shopping for my brother's birthday presents.

----------


## L

My Christmas cake is in the oven

----------


## Yellow

Baking some cookies  :Celebrate:

----------


## Yellow

I voted today. Was quite the journey though...

----------


## L

Brainstormed

----------


## Nelly

Voted!  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Finished my homework for the day!  ::):

----------


## Sparrow

Voted  ::):

----------


## L

Being productive college wise

----------


## Koalafan

Finished my results section of my paper!  ::):

----------


## Anteros

I completed some much needed housework!

----------


## Nelly

Baked an apple pie.  ::):

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Went to the doctor today. Got my flu shot too.

----------


## L

I got home early and spent time with my mum

----------


## Yellow

Took the bus with a friend  ::

----------


## Koalafan

Didnt skip my classes today :b

----------


## Chantellabella

Organized something at work that needed organizing for about 6 months.

----------


## Matty

Plenty of reading, planning some positive things to weave into my routine, light jog and joined here.

----------


## L

It was yesterday -  but I went to see my gran , hopped into bed beside her and we had a good chat

----------


## Nelly

Church!  ::D:

----------


## Ont Mon

Let's see, uhhh...Oh I know  ::D:  I helped my mum with the cooking!

----------


## L

Just spend 2 hours doing college work

----------


## Parthenia

I cleaned out my closet, and I can see the floor now.

----------


## L

> I cleaned out my closet, and I can see the floor now.



Take me 5 mins to mess it again lol

----------


## Yellow

Did some household chores that needed doing  ::):

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I went out shopping to buy a couple of movies.  ::D:

----------


## grimmnaux

I sent sms's to some relatives and friends wishing them a 'Happy Diwali'. Some of those relatives/friends wished me back, some texted back 'Thank you, but who are you?'  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

I went out for a walk earlier  ::):

----------


## brighter

I cleaned (as in washed) my desk at work. The office manager saw what I was doing and asked me if I'd clean hers. In exchange, she let me borrow her can of compressed air so I could blast out my keyboard.

----------


## Antidote

Sat in a sunbeam with my kittens.

----------


## Anteros

Organized my bedroom.

----------


## Chantellabella

Today I went to bat for 4 teenagers against a parent. She was harassing these boys and I threw my body between them and asked her to leave the library or I was going to call the police. She was mad at them because they were just playing an online game and she thought it was sacrilege or something. I hate when adults try to bully teens. They were very surprised when I took their side.

----------


## SmileyFace

Managed to get a nice portion of my paper done. Can't wait to finish the entire thing tomorrow before it's due  ::):

----------


## L

I prepared one exam question

----------


## Chocolate

Did a lot of stuff at work. It was actually fun today and I wish I could have stayed longer.

----------


## Koalafan

Finished my paper!  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> Finished my paper!



Likewise! So glad to finally be done! Now I can just kick back for a few days and relax before attacking 2 other huge assignments. Then the semester will be over  ::D:

----------


## foe

Slept for 9 hours. 

I feel rejuvenated!

----------


## rapidfox1

I've finished two stories and I was working on another one. They're for my art class.

----------


## Yellow

Went to the mall with a friend

----------


## MrQuiet76

I blasted my pecs today at the gym

----------


## L

cooked myself dinner

----------


## Dan

Shouted at some people on the other forum in a way which I felt reflected my viewpoint on the issue.

Also messaged 5 people on OKCupid and got replies from all but one.

----------


## foe

Positive and negative:

*+* I found out my classmates do care about me.

*-* I bombed 2 quizzes and a test. But I don't think any of that will affect my overall grades badly.

I got a bit of catching up yo do, though.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got more holiday shopping done. I may be close to being halfway there. 

Conversed with a coworker.

----------


## Coffee

Spoke on the phone for 17 minutes non-awkwardly. Although I didn't initiate the call... someone called me  because I hadn't replied to their text and they were worried I had died. Soo.. yeah.

----------


## Chantellabella

This was yesterday. I was too tired to type. The city where I work needs 20,000 paper Christmas trees for it's Santa's Village. Yes, I'm not exaggerating. That's how many kids come to the event. So I rallied my entire teen volunteer force and we cut 10,000 yesterday (die cut machine).  I managed to get an army of about 50 people to come on Saturday and we will tie ribbon hangers on each one. On top of this me and my staff are having to stamp 15,000 bookmarks. Oh did I mention, I'm in charge this week, because my boss took off and said, "Cindy, you're in charge." I'm not sure if they will all have hangers when the village opens on Dec 1, but we will definitely have enough for the opening and that was the deadline. Today I'm going to ask teens to bring any family members they can also because the more we can get in to tie, the more we can get done. I have to stay positive and not fret about this.

----------


## Fallen18

Helped carry boxes to the truck for a food drive  ::): ........ i mean I almost dropped one of them but that's okay b/c than one of the janitors nicely offered me a cafeteria cart.

----------


## L

Did some of both my assignments

----------


## Demerzel

Got 3rd place in Battleship LMAO Someday 1st place will be mine  :Mega Shock:  Oh, and saved the world.

----------


## L

1,101 words typed for my first assignment

----------


## Coffee

> I volunteered to give the "safety moment of the day" blurb at tomorrow's meeting. I'm nervous, but I think people will be interested in the one I have. Also, I hope this will help me get a little better talking in front of others.



Good luck! I'm sure you will be great.

----------


## Marleywhite

My father bought me Taco bell  ::D:

----------


## Antidote

I managed to avoid getting heat exhaustion despite it being close to 40 degrees Celsius.

----------


## rachelchloe

Well I think i've made a friend! Sorta. :Razz: 

I'm going to hang out with him soon. I just wanted to share this with everyone! I'm so excited! ::D:  I do online schooling and i'm not from the area so its exciting to meet someone!

----------


## Arcadia

I reached out to someone new at work.  I know what it's like to be in that situation- to not know anyone and feel so uncomfortable.  I hate the thought of others feeling that way around me.  Work is the only place I can speak to new people in a somewhat normal way.

----------


## Cage

School work.

----------


## Arcadia

> That's a really nice gesture Arcadia. I'm sure this worker really appreciated it.
> 
> __________________________________________________  ____________________
> 
> 
> Despite lingering anxiety, I brought myself into a positive mindset. Aaand I got through the dreaded "tell us a little about yourself" request at work.



Thanks gilt  ::): 

Oh god..."tell us about yourself"..that triggers some bad flashbacks.  Just hearing those words gets my hands clammy and my heart pounding.  Good for you for pushing through the anxiety.  Do you mind sharing how you got into that positive mindset?

----------


## Cage

I'm seeing a friend I have not seen in a realllllllly long time.

----------


## CeCe

Did a phone interview.

----------


## Coffee

I have officially kicked my exams asses with 2 high distinctions and 1 distinction. 

I didn't really have anything to DO with it TODAY but I did have to work for it earlier so I guess it counts kind of. Or I just wanted to post in this section and I had nothing else to write. I will do something else today.

----------


## SmileyFace

Managed to finish most of my research for a paper I have to do  ::D:

----------


## Arcadia

Helped someone move.

----------


## CeCe

Going to the doctors

----------


## L

My boyfriend had to stand outside a shop handing out leaflets and was not very happy to be doing so - so I drove to the city to see him bought him a Santa hat to cheer him up!

----------


## Yellow

Went to the bank and spoke to the teller  :Celebrate:

----------


## Cage

> My boyfriend had to stand outside a shop handing out leaflets and was not very happy to be doing so - so I drove to the city to see him bought him a Santa hat to cheer him up!



That is so sweet!!

----------


## ShyOne

Got my hair cut.

----------


## Nelly

Relaxed and read a book

----------


## SmileyFace

-Got a bit more stuff done for my paper
-Held an excellent conversation with a friend during my lunch break before class

----------


## Coffee

Called my bank, managed to ask my question without rambling all over the place.  :: 





> Went to the bank and spoke to the teller



Yay for banks!





> Got my hair cut.



That's actually one of the scariest things for me, so well done!

----------


## L

Helped mum do her Christmas shopping

----------


## rachelchloe

Signed up for day therapy. So now i'm going to go from 9-3, every day. Hopefully I meet people! ::D:

----------


## Antidote

Made brownies.

----------


## Meadowlark

Baked some cookies for my family.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Signed up for day therapy. So now i'm going to go from 9-3, every day. Hopefully I meet people!



Happy for you  ::): 
Good luck!

----

Spotted the parents some christmas money.

----------


## Marleywhite

I finally presented my 30 minute speech  :Celebrate:  I feel terrible from all the stimulation but regardless I am just happy it is over

----------


## rachelchloe

I decided to not do the long term facility. I've decided to take life on by myself, and also using the therapy group I'm in at the moment. I just hope it works out in my best interest. ::o:

----------


## CeCe

ate out with friends  ::):

----------


## Firefly09

Calling a therapist.

----------


## L

> I decided to not do the long term facility. I've decided to take life on by myself, and also using the therapy group I'm in at the moment. I just hope it works out in my best interest.



Good luck with it sweety - hope things work out like you want 
 ::): 
L.x

I was productive in the library today and now i am about to drive to my boyfriends

----------


## Yellow

Made some tea  ::):

----------


## Meadowlark

I applied for a job today.  That makes two this week... a record for me.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

I made a phone call today for a potential job interview for Tuesday.  ::D:

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Went to a job interview.  ::):

----------


## L

> Went to a job interview.



How did it go?

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

2 job interviews

----------


## Coffee

my mood went from about a 2/10 to a 8/10 after re-reading all of the comments my ex psych teacher wrote on my essays and exams when i was in school. who doesn't like being praised an insane amount?

----------


## L

I am making progress

----------


## Jacky the wacky

Saw my doctor today for the first time in months after avoiding.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Still went to the gym and worked out after an exhausting 10hr work day.  Just wanted to go home and crash, glad now that I didn't.

----------


## SmileyFace

successfully engaged in plenty of small talk with people in my class  ::D:

----------


## WineKitty

I wanted to work out but I am too tired....worked all day and had lots of conversation.  I come exhausted after that much interaction and having to be "on" for ten hours.

----------


## WintersTale

My grades in one class are excellent.

----------


## L

got lots of works done yesterday

----------


## Coffee

> got lots of works done yesterday



same

----------


## CeCe

Speech  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Just survived a tornado warning unscathed!

----------


## James

Filed my taxes.  Blaaahhhhh    ::(:

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Went for a walk, something I've been trying to do for weeks

----------


## SmileyFace

Got a bunch of school-related work done today  ::):

----------


## fordgurl_87

Got to spend time with the most important people in my life.

----------


## L

I wiggled my way out of a suitation that was going to cause me a lot of anxiety....I know this isn't positive but I didn't HAVE to go.....

----------


## SmileyFace

managed to eat some fruits today. Been trying to eat more healthier lately...

----------


## L

I went for a jog...

----------


## Otherside

I started that history essay. Properly started it this time. I should probably be doing instead of pointlessly surfing the web, looking on here, Tumblr, and being slightly mad that someone beat me on the Zombie pinball game (DAMN YOU!).

Right, log off Otherside, history essay calls...

----------


## SmileyFace

-woke up in a good mood
-didn't let anxiety/nervousness get the best of me during a 5-min speech/presentation I had to give this morning

----------


## Misssy

~~ Made Breakfast ~~ Did Dishes from last night AND also from breakfast ~~ Going to take a shower ~~ Need to take the garbage out...............really I just want to go back to sleep...and sleep and sleep and sleep and ZZzzZzzzZzzzZ.......... Put my shoes on..........I wanted to make a list but this thing won't allow me to do that. The bullet numbering on here don't work.  ~~~~Okay dumped 3 garbages and cleaned out the fridge. Folded the nasty blankets on my room mates futon in the living area (looks a little better). ~~~Okay just made the bed in my room. I dislike my room though I think I better go in there and fold some clothes and consolidate some of the paper grocery bags that are sitting in there. Now in bedroom cleaning. Later I am gonna make up a schedule for the [BEEP] I got to get done. Maybe go down to Starbucks and write it all out. No more messs-ing around Misss-y.....I've truly been spending too much time in Chat--because thinking about real life makes me feel bad...FEEL really bad..........Of course I shouldn't have to put this on here but when I get really depressed I don't even want to brush my teeth. Doing it right now. Teeth teeth teeth.....this is done...now I want to go back to sleep and sink into depression. Going to have a cup of tea. fold clothes instead of sleeping Then at some point I have to move beyond tidying....need to make some lunch...looks like it's going to be salad because that is in the fridge. Here we go. Made lunch and now having it. It is almost 5 PM. Just checked the weather forecast. Going to go out tomorrow. Now I am back on the computer and chat. See I know I need to put in job applications...but I'm worn out on it...and the job apps I need to do from my computer. Breathe. I think I need to do some leg exercises or something. It's almost 5 PM and my major accomplishment for the day was brushing my teeth and taking out the garbage...UGHhhhhh.....I'm going to go to the doctor at some point. I have been avoiding turning in my work uniform and such. I am going to do this I think in the morning, make it easy by finding and gathering the items tonight. Better check the bus schedule for all of this. Tonight I hope I can make myself apply for at least 2 jobs. I hope. Need to check my library stuff of course.___________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _______ There needs to be some white space here. It is becoming late now so the main thing I could do is run down to the store._________________ Well now, I cleared out my emails (some of them), made a dreaded phone call to my sociopathic/alcoholic mother and then promptly told her I had to catch a bus. I NO LONGER WANT TO THINK ABOUT OR TRY TO UNDERSTAND HER OR WHAT GOES ON IN HER HEAD......I'm 34 years old for gods sake. It's over. I'm dealing with her differently now. She is a nuisance and she is going to be treated like such._____________________________________________  _________________________________Now for that guy that I am not digging that I have given my phone number out to and is now texting me and calling me I have to tell him NO CHEMISTRY.--Right now going to tell him. OKAY I DID IT...TOLD HIM...ITS NOT HAPPENING FOR ME.______now what I wonder....There were those classes that I was trying to take this SPRING quarter and didn't get it together....but my ferking student registration didn't go through so I got to take care of that business.____________________update: the down side is that I didn't make that plan for today, I kind of had one but then I started to surf the internet too much again. My sleep cycle is off I must fix that.

----------


## life

dusted= i know, but i hate doing it

----------


## Misssy

My goal for today is to take a shower, get dressed, put my shoes on and take it from there. Obviously I am in depression when it's hard to even take a shower. I don't feel depressed though. Maybe this isn't depression maybe it's something else.---Okay I found my stupid tablet of paper and wrote down the appointment date for my doctor's appointment.______________________________________  _________________________ Wanted to talk to the doctor about my feet, my hair falling out and also my anxiety and the recent prescription that was given to me that I haven't filled. For celexa or something like that.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. Made salad. Ate salad. Ran a couple of errands.

----------


## Misssy

Didn't totally flood the kitchen, only a little bit. Made breakfast. MADE another appointment to see the doctor because I DIDN'T GO TODAY ARGGG. Am doing some planning.

----------


## L

Soaked my feet, mousturised them and painted my toe nails - happy out

----------


## whiteman

Finished cutting and arranging the glass in a mosaic and now...the tricky part. if i pull it off I will be able to sell them for less and I will make more, win-win if I can't pull it off, it will mean hours and hours of work for nothing, but if you want to get anywhere you have to take risks

----------


## GunnyHighway

Driving has scared me for the longest time. I got my G1 license a long time ago and it's nearly ready to expire. (We have a tiered system, G1 -> G2 -> G) I've emailed the driving school closest to my home and asked about when their courses are. Hopefully I can go, learn what I need, get enough practice to take a road test, and pass said road test, before my license expires on June 13.

----------


## Danielle

Mine was reading a great book about parenting. People often underestimate the power gained from reading  which can be priceless, reading expands your knowledge and awareness, it  also stimulate your creative imagination as well as feeding the hungry  mind the information it so desperately craves for. Reading can supply  you with knowledge and information; this makes you a very much more  interesting person to be around That really made my day and probably was also a great help for me and hubby.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Driving has scared me for the longest time. I got my G1 license a long time ago and it's nearly ready to expire. (We have a tiered system, G1 -> G2 -> G) I've emailed the driving school closest to my home and asked about when their courses are. Hopefully I can go, learn what I need, get enough practice to take a road test, and pass said road test, before my license expires on June 13.



Do it!  You got this!  ::D:

----------


## L

Got shoes for the ball that fit....so hard having big feet. Had to jazz them up a bit, now they are really pretty

----------


## Misssy

I got through my dental appointment today, though one tooth had a pretty large filling and now it is sore (never had that happen before). 

Thought I might freak out if they put a bunch of stuff in my mouth etc. Some dentists use dental dam things. There was a dentist who would kind of lean over me when he gave injections. 

Teeth are really cool, I looked over at the x-rays on the light box and thought gosh the human body is really neat, life itself is pretty cool especially when you can see it in xray vision.

----------


## Misssy

Cool, 

I wish I could see them. 





> Got shoes for the ball that fit....so hard having big feet. Had to jazz them up a bit, now they are really pretty

----------


## kc1895

I made a very successful speech today at Toastmasters and received very positive feedback from people.

----------


## SmileyFace

-Went to the gym this morning
-Managed to get A LOT of work done today

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I worked out...sorta. Oh, and I ate a piece of fruit. Can I at least have points for trying?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I made a very successful speech today at Toastmasters and received very positive feedback from people.



Congratulations! From what I've heard of Toastmasters it sounds terrifying. D:

----------


## Misssy

Did nothing today, my room mate's mother stayed here for two hours doing god knows what, putzing around in the living room...after my room mate had left. So I stayed in bed. I need to get out of here. 

So, what am I going to do?

I've got some paperwork I need to fill out, two forms to hand in, something to take to my doctor's appointment. That reminds me I need to check the time of my doctor's appointment. 

I did take a shower and get dressed, put my shoes on, brushed teeth, pulled out the stuff I need to do job searching and have my bags ready to go, when I leave out the door to a cafÃ© or somewhere I can concentrate. 

Cleaned, dishes, took garbage out.

----------


## whiteman

I went surfing and I actually got a good one, I dropped in on about eight others and got worked but at least I got one good one, and in April toom can't beat that.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The past two days I've started my morning with a workout (an actual honest attempt!) and a healthy breakfast.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Absolutely nothing AND did not feel guilty at all.

----------


## slytherin

Got everything almost all packed so I can move into my new apartment in 2 days!

----------


## Evo1114

Asked a girl to hang out this coming Saturday and she seemed genuinely excited to do so.  She's a fellow anxiety sufferer, so it should be nice to kind of just not worry about being myself!  If the weather cooperates, we'll be going to the zoo.   ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Left a forum that was toxic, and came back here.

----------


## compulsive

Did something that I was really anxious to do  ::D: . I can just feel the anxiety reducing and depression fading. I'm still a scared cat though ( long way to go) meow :Cat: .

----------


## Misssy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k13wNvuLfkU

Remember this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0SC8t2carY

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Proofread my sister's essay.

----------


## life

cleaned the grill  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

I graduate from college tomorrow... :koala:   :Celebrate:

----------


## Evo1114

> I graduate from college tomorrow...



Holy crap!  Congrats!  I don't remember much from my past, but I do remember the feeling of getting done with college and earning my degree.   :sparkles:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I graduate from college tomorrow...





 :Tongue:

----------


## Trendsetter

> I graduate from college tomorrow...



That reminds me...I'm headed back to college, and I was awarded a scholarship today.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> Holy crap!  Congrats!  I don't remember much from my past, but I do remember the feeling of getting done with college and earning my degree.



Thank you!!! ::):  yes it feels like I've been in college for at least a decade so it is a very good feeling to finally be done  :Tongue: 





> 



okay...this is officially the most adorable thing I've ever seen in my life  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I graduate from college tomorrow...



Congratulations!!!!! Awesome!  :sparkles:

----------


## Chantellabella

> That reminds me...I'm headed back to college, and I was awarded a scholarship today.



I'm so proud of you! Congratulations!  :sparkles:

----------


## Misssy

I bought beer. 

The upside was that I got carded. 

And the other upside was that I even have money to buy beer.

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm finally getting the fence put in!  ::): 

Well, actually I'm not putting in the fence..............but it's getting done.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got up a bit later than I'd planned to, but I still managed to work out and get some other things done.

----------


## L

> I graduate from college tomorrow...



Gooooooo you xxxxx

----------


## L

Worked a 22hour weekend, now enjoying a bottle of Rosie with lots of chocolate. Study resumes again tomorrow

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I finished clearing weeds out of my backyard today. I was procrastinating and let it get way out of hand and I paid for it with a couple of days of work and allergies.

----------


## Koalafan

> That reminds me...I'm headed back to college, and I was awarded a scholarship today.



Good luck!!  :Celebrate:  Man I wish I had a scholarship  :Tongue: 





> Congratulations!!!!! Awesome!







> Gooooooo you xxxxx



Thank you guys!!!  :Celebrate:  I am officially the first koala to get a degree in psychology  :Tongue:   :koala:

----------


## WintersTale

I've started writing for my next album.

----------


## mightypillow

Got up early and did some work for a change.

----------


## Antidote

My skin is the best it's been in I don't know how many months. Probably because I went outside.

----------


## WintersTale

I had a dream that actually made me feel more optimistic about the future.

----------


## meeps

Drew in sketchbook that's been collecting dust for too long.

----------


## L

Got some study done today!

----------


## Koalafan

Just learned that I made the deans list for my last semester!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Coffee

> Just learned that I made the deans list for my last semester!!



Awesome!! Good job  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

^
Thanks coffee!  ::D:

----------


## meeps

Won an art award. whee

----------


## WintersTale

Had good dreams last night.

----------


## L

I went to see my boyfriend's sisters new baby and felt a lot more comfortable this time

----------


## WintersTale

I think my mood is finally leveling off.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Forced myself to work out again.

----------


## VickieKitties

Hung out with a couple new people this weekend without making a total [BEEP] of myself.  Just like, 85% assy.

----------


## WintersTale

Actually went out for lunch and felt no anxiety.

----------


## whiteman

made an important phone call...I was anxious before and during the call but I didn't avoid it. I did it anyway.

----------


## Koalafan

Just got my first interview!  :Celebrate:

----------


## L

Got help with my study, ate some fruit and now a yoghurt is waiting for me in the fridge

----------


## L

> Just got my first interview!



Good luck xxx

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Successfully incorporated sit-ups into my workout. C'mon, stomach, be the stomach I know you can be!

----------


## mightypillow

I made it through my finals without spontaneously combusting!  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Just drove by myself for the first time AND just did my first interview...that's enough milestones for one day  :dazed:

----------


## L

Pizza

----------


## James

Talked to my ex-wife on the phone (no text, actual talking), and it went OK.  No threats, no screaming, no four-letter words.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I made chocolate cupcakes and they're basically amazing.

----------


## Koalafan

Just edited my first test video on imovie  :Tongue:

----------


## L

I got so much done - I got study done, cleaned my whole apartment, showered, met a friend, made food, went shopping, watched lots of ted talks and now I need to study some more.....I usually work on a Sunday, but this is the most relaxing, unrushed Sunday in forever!

----------


## Koalafan

Just signed up for a tennis class and been driving by myself lately which has been a HUGE fear of mine for the longest time. I think Im slowly getting more and more comfortable behind the wheel now  ::):

----------


## L

I bought some sexy underwear

----------


## Fallen18

I saved a baby frog while I was going for a walk? Lol he was hoping in the street & couldn't get up onto the curb so I put him in the grass. That tis my good deed for the day. I guess it's kind of sad that this is "positive" for me but honey badger don't give a shit.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I saved a baby frog while I was going for a walk? Lol he was hoping in the street & couldn't get up onto the curb so I put him in the grass. That tis my good deed for the day. I guess it's kind of sad that this is "positive" for me but honey badger don't give a shit.




I'm glad you saved him.  :Hug: 



What positive happened to me?


It happened three days ago, but I just finally got a chance to write it.  There was a kid who had been giving us a hard time at the library. I knew him so I couldn't understand why he would act the way he had been. We even had to call the police on him one time. He just wasn't himself. 

Anyway, the other day I stopped to talk to him. We started talking about Star Trek and the conversation just kept rolling. He shared about him mother doing drugs and I shared about being a runaway and the biggest juvie. I told him why I was so hard on him. 

It was because I saw the teens in the juvenile justice system die because of their situations. After identifying 6 dead kids, I got out of the counseling field. And I swore I would do whatever I could to keep kids from going down that path. That's why I expect so much from them and why I get on them when they act the fool. 

He has been trying really hard to get his act together lately. I told him how proud I was of him. His eyes lit up, his shoulders straightened and he made the biggest smile. Perhaps nobody has ever told him that. 

Anyway, I think he realized that he was worth something that day. Hopefully he will remember that.

----------


## L

I got to stay in bed and read - I haven't read a book in almost 6months and it was lovely

----------


## Antidote

I made scones.

----------


## Koalafan

Im starting to get use to this whole "driving a car" business that everyone is doing these days  ::):

----------


## L

I slept for 7 hours yay!!!

----------


## whiteman

I talked to a couple art dealers today and a vendor

----------


## L

Found out my work partner for this evening and the weekend is awesome and I don't have to put up with insensitive people for the most part - happy out

----------


## Koalafan

Got an interview with McDonalds on Sunday!  :Tongue:

----------


## L

Off for five days after a 26 hour weekend, weak knees but job well done

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Got a little house cleaning done. Not a lot, but enough to feel like the day wasn't completely unproductive.

----------


## Koalafan

Since I have had zero luck finding a job Im creating one and becoming a housekeeper for people  :Tongue: . So woot I finally have a job!  ::

----------


## L

Brother moved out and I moved in for the summer so I feel like taking over his room

----------


## Misssy

Cleaning up really old paper work. Still doing it. Also I just threw a garbage bag full of paint, maybe $200.00 worth of paint. Sigh, it was old. And it was heavy. I haven't had a hobby or passion for anything in a few years. The more stuff I throw away the more stuff there is. STUFF!!!!! Well I finished cutting up most of my bank stuff, there looks like a blister forming on my finger from it.

----------


## whiteman

I got my art in another gallery. I'm excited because this gallery does a lot of advertising, and it's well known  ::D:

----------


## whiteman

I went to the doctor and I had my lab work done and my cholestoral and blood pressure were great. Quitting smoking cigars and losing weight has actually paid off in many ways. My goal was to get in shape this winter, so I could surf this summer, but my overall health has improved as a result, and I've actually been surfing better than I have in several years.

----------


## merc

I went to my first counseling appointment.

----------


## L

Went for my run, almost died lol but I got through it

----------


## Chantellabella

I vacuumed a 4ft by 5ft area rug today for an hour. Didn't lose time. Just vacuumed. btw, it's clean now.

Not sure if you can call that positive or crazy.

----------


## Trendsetter

I forgave a friend. That feels good  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I forgave a friend. That feels good



And I got a good friend back today. That feels really good.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> And I got a good friend back today. That feels really good.



I'm sure that friend will always have your back.  :Hug:

----------


## L

Nothing, I do nothing today....feels so good....

----------


## VickieKitties

Sold a bunch of [BEEP] to the tune of about $650, bonus!  ::):  Looks like I might actually pay my phone bill this month.

----------


## Otherside

I've looked into sorting out all the crap that's on my online account into actually understandable folder loacation so I can work out what each one actually is? And it's no longer just a clump of PDF's and word documents that mean nothing.

----------


## peace

I washed my car and went for a walk in my local wildlife sanctuary.

----------


## nemmm3

Over the course of 2 days I have completed 4 assignments!  ::

----------


## merc

I applied for a new job. My interview is September 11.   Great job Nemmm3!!!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I might have come across a job opportunity, so that's potentially neat. Now to try and work up the courage to actually pursue it instead of just letting it pass me by like I've always done in the past.

----------


## merc

Hi Inscrutable Banana :Wave: I might have come across a job opportunity, so that's potentially neat. Now to try and work up the courage to actually pursue it instead of just letting it pass me by like I've always done in the past. 


I'm not too sure where I heard this, but I think it's from an alternative 80's song. 

Fall flat on your face and come last in the race but Go for it! It may not even be what you want but trying out will make you feel better so just do it.  Worry a bout the rest later.

----------


## Misssy

blew my nose and disposed of boogers...there this is my big accomplishment for this stupid day.

----------


## VickieKitties

> I might have come across a job opportunity, so that's potentially neat. Now to try and work up the courage to actually pursue it instead of just letting it pass me by like I've always done in the past.



You got this!  ::):  This time, it's the right time.

----------


## James

I spent a lot of time with my kids today.  Took them and their cousins on a road trip to a drive-in movie theatre.

----------


## Koalafan

Wrote 4 pages today! Gots my writing groove back!  ::

----------


## Member11

> Wrote 4 pages today! Gots my writing groove back!



Congrats! :Celebrate:  What are you writing?

----------


## Koalafan

> Congrats! What are you writing?



Working on a screenplay right now and about half way through my second draft  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Managed to cook pollock today without it being over or under done.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I am eating bacon mac and cheese. If that's not positive I don't know what is

----------


## Misssy

I am not sitting at my desk at work woo-hooo

----------


## VickieKitties

Some guy said he found me attractive, I told him it must be the magnets in my pockets. :b

----------


## Coffee

I admitted to like 40 semi-strangers that I've been in CBT. It was an online post as a class participation exercise for my bachelors degree and it was just a little note at the end of my real submission. This was after we had a lecture on anxiety disorders and types of treatment (including CBT). I said I've been in it, and that I was open to questions if anyone wanted to ask any. I went back and forth about this for ages and was really worried. And then someone replied thanking me for being brave enough to share that with everyone. I feel okay about this. I'm still scared I'm being judged, but at least I know I have an ally.

I also ate more today. I'm losing too much weight again and I don't have the time to deal with people insisting I have an eating disorder and me denying it like crazy. So I'm taking control and making it better before it gets worse.

----------


## SmileyFace

I worked rather hard at the gym today. Ran for a little while and did some other workouts. Felt good afterwards.

----------


## Hadron

Had the longest conversation of my life. Just wow.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Handed in some paperwork that gets me one step closer to employment and then walked 4.3 Miles home instead of taking public transit.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Handed in some paperwork that gets me one step closer to employment and then walked 4.3 Miles home instead of taking public transit.



Gear job!  ::):  everything is looking up, you're doing awesome.

----------


## Chantellabella

I finally got to talk to the mother of the friend who died last year. It was comforting to both she and I.

----------


## Member11

I got a new power cable for my MacBook :sparkles:  and when I was at the shops, a girl checked me out. ::

----------


## Air Caterpillar

got lots of work done today, sort of. I should do laundry though D:

----------


## Misssy

renewed my telephone service.

----------


## VickieKitties

I'm about to have accomplished 20 hours of work in an 8 hour shift.  Go me.

----------


## SmileyFace

Tried out Zumba for the first time today. Thankfully, I wasn't too anxious about it. I was about other people though.. like what if everyone is better than me?  ::(:  Well, most people were better than me... more stamina, but it didn't bother me. I knew we were all at different levels. It was fun as hell, definitely gonna go back next weekend  ::):

----------


## Member11

It's raining and storming, I like when it storms, it's peaceful.

----------


## VickieKitties

Finished cleaning out my old apartment, glad to be done over there.  Managed only to be minimally mortified when being introduced to someone's mother.  Now it's time for a bath and a nap. :3

----------


## SmileyFace

Worked my fuckin [BEEP] off at the gym. It was actually considered intense compared to how I usually do it lol, was sweating a bucket. It was awesome.

----------


## SmileyFace

Finally asked someone to hang out after stressing out and worrying about it for a week straight... it feels good to do so. Now... time to wait for their response. Trying not to be anxious over it. Trying to tell myself it's ok if they can't hang out *breathes*

Also -- worked out like hell today again, felt great. Looking forward to Zumba tomorrow evening.

----------


## L

I parallel parked for the first time and it is so EASY

----------


## VickieKitties

chilling out with a friend before a stressful day  ::):  tying to stay low stress.

----------


## h00dz

When I was doing my 45 min walk, I tried to smile at everyone I walked past.. and most people smiled back and that was a nice feeling  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

I felt so anxious and depressed earlier... and I somehow managed to calm myself down and think more positively and rationally. Very proud of myself.

----------


## kc1895

I made a speech in front of an auditorium and survived it.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I made a speech in front of an auditorium and survived it.



Wow, that's awesome. What was the speech about?

----------


## kc1895

> Wow, that's awesome. What was the speech about?



I'd rather not talk about it, lol.  Anyways, I'm so glad you went to the gym and had a good workout.  Its always fun.

----------


## VickieKitties

Ruffley lace shorts,  the best part of my day  ::):

----------


## Misssy

I like storms also

----------


## nemmm3

Tomorrow I finish my work experience!  ::

----------


## pepÃ©

homemade tomato artichoke soup  ::):

----------


## kc1895

> homemade tomato artichoke soup



smellin good, pepe  :;):

----------


## VickieKitties

Made it over to my moms today, even though I'm sick as hell.  Guess I'll skip work tomorrow to recuperate/unpack.

----------


## Misssy

hello peoples I took a shower, washed my hair, brushed my teeth, purchased coconut water. Yay for me

----------


## Koalafan

Just got an interview with worlds market!  ::

----------


## L

Went for a run - everyone in the group seems a lot fitter but I don't care - at least I am exercising!

----------


## Chantellabella

Finally got in touch with the right people to find out what I can do about my work situation! Phew!

----------


## L

> Finally got in touch with the right people to find out what I can do about my work situation! Phew!



I hope that goes well

----------


## Koalafan

Interview got moved to next week. Kind of relieved since it was suppose to be one of those weird group interviews so here's to hoping its a one on one next time!  ::

----------


## VickieKitties

> Interview got moved to next week. Kind of relieved since it was suppose to be one of those weird group interviews so here's to hoping its a one on one next time!



Even in a group I'm sure you'd stand out as the clear choice.  ::

----------


## Koalafan

> Even in a group I'm sure you'd stand out as the clear choice.



Aww thanks Vickie!  ::D:   :Hug:

----------


## SmileyFace

Managed to get myself to calm down from the anger I've felt today by journaling, thinking more positive thoughts, and counting my blessings.

----------


## L

Did a 3.6k run, yay!!!

----------


## Koalafan

> Did a 3.6k run, yay!!!



Thats awesome!!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## L

> Thats awesome!!!



Thank you - my aim is 5k on the 23ed!

----------


## SmileyFace

I bought this book today lol:

----------


## Koalafan

^  :: 

I got home alive. Our neighborhood is having their insane over the top garage sale where there are cars everywhere. Roads are blocked off. And traffic surrounds our entire neighborhood. Always fun  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

Got my hair cut  :Tongue:

----------


## VickieKitties

Back to work!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

^
 :Celebrate: 

Got 2 interviews this week  :boogie:

----------


## SmileyFace

Ate healthy for lunch today

----------


## Misssy

I made dinner food stuff tonight after a day off weekend work. And dinner was good

----------


## Chantellabella

Stood up for myself today.

----------


## VickieKitties

Worked out till I puked.  Haven't been this weight since sixth grade. (:

----------


## SmileyFace

Finished transcribing several interviews I did from yesterday morning.

And I also realized how free and amazing it feels to stop thinking for myself all the time... I'm so self-obsessed, I always hated how selfish I can be. And when I let go of all that, good grief it feels amazing.

----------


## James

I had a really tough, long day at work today, and I did pretty well...got positive feedback from my boss.

----------


## Koalafan

Just got a second job!  :Celebrate:

----------


## L

> Just got a second job!



Well done xxxx

I got some work done today

----------


## SmileyFace

-Called a finance director in a city to try to set up an interview for the newspaper.
-Bought an issue of National Geographic
-Did a 1-hr interview with a professor about his life for an article I have to write for class
-Had KFC lol

----------


## L

Got up early to get some work done

----------


## Chantellabella

Wrote more pages in my book.

----------


## Koalafan

Just survived my first shift at my new job! It involved non stop 7 hours of customer interaction. During the first 2 or 3 I almost wanted to die and was having sever panic attacks, but I ACTUALLY got pretty good near the end of the night to the point where I almost starting feeling comfortable!! This is a huge koala victory!!!!  :Celebrate:  Something I thought I could never do  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

> Just survived my first shift at my new job! It involved non stop 7 hours of customer interaction. During the first 2 or 3 I almost wanted to die and was having sever panic attacks, but I ACTUALLY got pretty good near the end of the night to the point where I almost starting feeling comfortable!! This is a huge koala victory!!!!  Something I thought I could never do



Awesome!  Great job.  :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I woke up and got a text message that made me smile..

2igc5rb.jpg

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I have thus far managed to resist the temptation to go jump in front of a bus.

----------


## Teddy

Got a hug today.  ::):

----------


## kc1895

> I woke up and got a text message that made me smile..
> 
> 2igc5rb.jpg



Awww..  ::D:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Awww..



She says she puts it in caps because she can't see the smaller letters!!!

----------


## L

> Just survived my first shift at my new job! It involved non stop 7 hours of customer interaction. During the first 2 or 3 I almost wanted to die and was having sever panic attacks, but I ACTUALLY got pretty good near the end of the night to the point where I almost starting feeling comfortable!! This is a huge koala victory!!!!  Something I thought I could never do



That is fantastic - well done. You should be so proud of yourself. Now do something to treat yourself. Keep it up  ::):

----------


## L

I washed my bed clothes, gonna have a shower and put on fresh jammies and play some really relaxing music. Even though I have been sleeping well I am planning to get really comfy because I feel so  run down and allergies are gone wild the past two weeks. Getting bloods done to make sure all is okay and starting a course of multivits, fish oils and antihistamines tomorrow to hopefully get back on tract. I want to feel refreshed again.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Just survived my first shift at my new job! It involved non stop 7 hours of customer interaction. During the first 2 or 3 I almost wanted to die and was having sever panic attacks, but I ACTUALLY got pretty good near the end of the night to the point where I almost starting feeling comfortable!! This is a huge koala victory!!!!  Something I thought I could never do



Sorry I just saw this. 

I'm sooooooooooooooooo proud of you!!!!!!   :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> Sorry I just saw this. 
> 
> I'm sooooooooooooooooo proud of you!!!!!!



Thank you Cindy!!  :Celebrate: 

And just found out I do NOT work on black friday!!! Soo happy for that one  ::):

----------


## L

I spent the while day in the library, my head is fried, but I was really productive so I think it was a job well done. Time to go home, have a shower and hop into bed - it is my last day at work tomorrow!

----------


## Koalafan

Had a really great phone convo with an (ex) SAS member  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Finally realized what I needed to do career wise and life wise.

----------


## SmileyFace

Attended a Disney talk at the local Barnes & Noble. Got to see Roy P. Disney! And Marty Sklar!

----------


## SmileyFace

And... I laughed a lot tonight lol. I really needed that, thanks chat peeps!  :Tongue:

----------


## Member11

New episode of The Blacklist! ::

----------


## nemmm3

> Stood up for myself today.



I'm proud of you!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm proud of you!



Thank you, my friend.  :Hug: 

Your post made me smile.  ::):

----------


## L

lots of study today and I'm eating a macaroon

----------


## James

Went to group.  Blah.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I went to a party-ish...thing. And it wasn't that bad, 'cause it wasn't really a party. And I got to see some relatives again for the first time in months. Oh, and I applied for another job.

----------


## SmileyFace

I'm journaling at the moment, trying to make sense of my awfully horrible mood today. It's gradually helping.

----------


## L

exam prep got done

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Did some overdue laundry and general tidying up. Oh boy.

----------


## SmileyFace

Went to Kohl's for a bit to see what deals they had left over. Didn't plan on buying anything though. It was just nice to get out of the house today, walk around a bit...

----------


## Member11

Got a cup of tea  ::):

----------


## L

Had a little sleep in

----------


## L

I didn't get a hangover form last night - I can handle wine no bother

----------


## SmileyFace

> Went to Ihop and got a caramel hot chocolate!



Ok, not fair. I'm jealous!!!  :Tongue:  those are so good!

I woke up in a good mood today for the first time in days

----------


## Member11

I found out today I lost 2kgs this week ::

----------


## SmileyFace

Finished the essay I had been dreading over. I feel like a whole boulder has been lifted off my chest.

----------


## L

> Finished the essay I had been dreading over. I feel like a whole boulder has been lifted off my chest.



YAY!!!!

----------


## L

Slept

----------


## SmileyFace

> YAY!!!!



You can say that again LOL. So glad it's over. I think it's the LAST academic paper I ever had to do... ever. So freakin' glad.

----------


## L

> You can say that again LOL. So glad it's over. I think it's the LAST academic paper I ever had to do... ever. So freakin' glad.



I have 4 left - poop

----------


## GunnyHighway

I managed to suck it up and ate at IHOP alone. I still felt weird being surrounded by groups of laughing people, but I did it.

----------


## VickieKitties

Yesterday I did all of my laundry, cleaned my room and somebody complimented my hip bones.
Hoping today is even better c:

----------


## SmileyFace

Managed to get myself out of the deep hole of negativity not too long ago through reinforcing more positive thoughts about things and people around me.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Got out of bed before noon, but really only because I had to answer the door to accept a package I was waiting for. Considering that, I guess it's only positive due to circumstance.

----------


## Chantellabella

After being hurt by someone who I thought was a friend at my old job yesterday, I decided to just give up on everything and be sad. When my alarm went off today, I turned it off and put the covers over my head. I said to myself, "Why bother? My life is shit. I'm jobless. Going to be homeless. No friends to miss me." Then I decided to just stay in bed all day and give up. 

I fell back to sleep for about an hour. 

When I woke up, something inside me said, "Oh hell no! You're not giving up that easy!"

I jumped out of bed, got dressed, brought my car in for a tire rotation, bearings, wheel alignment, oil change, and then went to the storage place to pay and get my key. Then I came home and finished packing all the big stuff, so now I'm ready to leave. 

While I was packing, I realized that the conversation with that person yesterday finally gave me the peace I needed to leave. I realized that I was ready to close the door on this life here which has given me some peace, but much sorrow. I divorced my husband here, I was bullied for over 5 years in my job, I see that most of the friendships at my old job were superficial and that I've had some really hurtful memories in this city. 

I will miss my true friends in this city, but true friends never leave do they. So I'll stay in touch and it will be like we never parted when we meet again. 

It made me realize that I'm ready to find that town out there where people are kind, where I can truly call my home "mine" rather than the home I shared with my ex. I know I can find a place where I can make a new beginning and leave some sorrowful things behind.  

So I accomplished not only some physical things, but had a spiritual accomplishment as well.

----------


## James

Way to go, Cindy!  You kicked butt today   ::):    I haven't self-harmed today.  This will be the first day that I haven't in a while.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Way to go, Cindy!  You kicked butt today     I haven't self-harmed today.  This will be the first day that I haven't in a while.



I'm proud of you James. I know how hard that is to break. I finally broke it about 5 years ago after about 15 years of doing it. Even though it was hard, it was very freeing to finally stop.

----------


## SmileyFace

Realized (for the millionth time) today how draining it is to suspect most everyone is out to get me. I gradually allowed myself to relax minutes ago after hours of anger and agitation, and the feeling is amazing. I really need to turn this into a habit for life...

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I got my banking done, and finally went to get a replacement mp3 player that I had meant to get dad for half a year now.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I wrapped three gifts today. If you don't count all the f-bombs towards the end, it was a successful effort.  ::

----------


## Koalafan

> I wrapped three gifts today. If you don't count all the f-bombs towards the end, it was a successful effort.



F-bombs go along with any activity you're doing!  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

Checked my geology lab course grade. I passed the class with an 83% !!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> F-bombs go along with any activity you're doing!



That they do! I got a lot more wrapped today. I'm actually getting half-good at it. 




> Checked my geology lab course grade. I passed the class with an 83% !!!



Congrats!  ::):

----------


## Demerzel

> Checked my geology lab course grade. I passed the class with an 83% !!!



CONGRATS  :sparkles:

----------


## SmileyFace

> That they do! I got a lot more wrapped today. I'm actually getting half-good at it. 
> 
> Congrats!







> CONGRATS



Thanks you guys!!!!!!

----------


## James

> Checked my geology lab course grade. I passed the class with an 83% !!!



Congrats, way to go!

----------


## Misssy

Had wine 
Had chocolate but now my tummy hurts a little 
Listening to music 
Trying to chill out and just at this moment reminded myself to take a deep breath 
Drinking some chamomile tea 
Had a healthy dinner 
Washed my hair 
about to fall asleep 
Going to sleep in without setting the alarm clock 
I am planning on having a day of rest or productivity tomorrow god I wish I could have restful productivity.... I love those days where I am relaxed and I get a lot done all at the same time 

I can re-group 

someday my to- do list is going to complete itself 

the lottery is huge go buy a ticket everybody

----------


## GunnyHighway

Think I made it up in my mind today, I'm gonna keep my drums and try to get back to learning them. Or the guitar.





That is, much to the dismay of everyone living around me  :XD:

----------


## L

Pizza is a wonderful thing - I was going to study all night but I know more than I thought so I plan sleep

----------


## SmileyFace

Learned today that a personal essay I wrote will be published in my school's annual magazine  ::):

----------


## L

> Learned today that a personal essay I wrote will be published in my school's annual magazine



WWWWWwwwwwwooooooo..........

----------


## GunnyHighway

Today I got to work and was told that I was going to be out deploying on my own, for the first time ever. Let's get a few facts out first:

- It snowed a shitload in Calgary last night
- I had never driven in snow before, let alone 4+ inches of snow (lots of City of Calgary sites are off in the middle of nowhere and don't get plowed)
- I had never driven the company vehicle before
- I had never driven on a highway
- I had a grand total of 8 hours at the most of driving experience in my life

I managed to only nearly lose control once, and got stuck twice. That second time I got *really* stuck, but managed to rock the car out. Managed 92 kilometres today and I'm still in one piece!


Oh, and this was my end of the day funtimes. Car was literally packed full, even the passenger seat. Nothing says "fuck your steering ability" like an extra 200 pounds in the back of the car. Plus backing up at work into the loading dock was impossible since I couldn't see with my rear view mirror.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Yikes. Glad you made it through that in one piece! 


I painted more ornaments. It's...going. Might be a wasted effort, depends on the end result. Ah well, can't say I didn't try.

----------


## James

> Learned today that a personal essay I wrote will be published in my school's annual magazine



Wow....way to go!   ::D: 




> Today I got to work and was told that I was going to be out deploying on my own, for the first time ever.



  You really did awesome considering everything.  wtg!

----------


## Demerzel

Had a salad lmao

----------


## GunnyHighway

And to further toot my own horn, my company surprised me today. Everybody talked about how the full time (non-contracted) employees get a holiday gift, and I knew that eventually they'd all get whisked away to a secret boardroom like they always do for these sorts of things. Checked my email today...I was emailed about the meeting. I immediately asked my boss to check with his boss (site manager, the one who sent out the emails) to make sure she didn't accidentally add me to the email list. Much to my surprise, I went to the boardroom even though I thought I shouldn't have since I'm a new guy still on contract, and I ended up with a gift bag! Feels like they think I'm doing a good job and want me to stick around.  :O_O:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> And to further toot my own horn, my company surprised me today. Everybody talked about how the full time (non-contracted) employees get a holiday gift, and I knew that eventually they'd all get whisked away to a secret boardroom like they always do for these sorts of things. Checked my email today...I was emailed about the meeting. I immediately asked my boss to check with his boss (site manager, the one who sent out the emails) to make sure she didn't accidentally add me to the email list. Much to my surprise, I went to the boardroom even though I thought I shouldn't have since I'm a new guy still on contract, and I ended up with a gift bag! Feels like they think I'm doing a good job and want me to stick around.



Nice! Certainly seems like a good sign to me.

----------


## SmileyFace

Finished college. Finally.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Finished college. Finally.



Congratulations!  :sparkles:

----------


## SmileyFace

> Congratulations!



Thanks!

----------


## Sagan

Getting Xmas cards done  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Starting to feel better  ::): . Had a rough week of depression that hopefully wont happen again for awhile

----------


## SmileyFace

Did a whole lot of cleaning and organizing in my room today. Feels great to have a clean desk area. It was also a workout in the process too. Going to tackle my closet tomorrow or some time later this week.

----------


## James

I haven't self-harmed today (yet).

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Made like a zillion cookies and I'm giving them to my entire family. They're pretty badass.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Starting to feel better . Had a rough week of depression that hopefully wont happen again for awhile



 :Hug:

----------


## SmileyFace

Going to be visiting my grandparents, aunts and uncles today! Can't wait  ::D:

----------


## L

I didn't get upset today - I can'y wait for tomorrow

----------


## SmileyFace

> I didn't get upset today - I can'y wait for tomorrow



What's going on tomorrow?

----------


## Koalafan

Going to be meeting a (former) SAS'er next weekend! Terrified and excited at the same time  :hide:

----------


## Chantellabella

Enjoyed being with my family today.

----------


## L

> What's going on tomorrow?



Get to see my boyfriend

----------


## L

I just booked a holiday for myself and my boyfriend, for his birthday present. It is not until April when I get my work holidays but it is still exciting!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I just booked a holiday for myself and my boyfriend, for his birthday present. It is not until April when I get my work holidays but it is still exciting!



Always nice to have something to look forward to.  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Went out and did some grocery shopping. I just need to get off my [BEEP] and make the quiche I planned.

I held off on putting an order in for a PS4 too. I still kinda want one...might happen on pay day.

----------


## GunnyHighway

DOUBLE POST LIKE A COOL GUY.

Made  quiche today which involved _properly_ caramelizing onions. That took almost an hour for the onions to caramelize. So worth it though. Then I decided I wanted cookies and made some brown sugar oatmeal cookies. Work is gonna love me tomorrow  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Successfully contributed to _The Great Driveway Shoveling of 2014_, even though I couldn't feel most of my limbs. I think that actually made me work faster.  ::s:

----------


## SmileyFace

Pushed myself to go to the gym this morning shortly after waking up  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Alcohol. Who wants to take advantage of this?  :Tongue: 





(Obviously kidding, I already know the answer is no)

----------


## Keddy

> Made like a zillion cookies and I'm giving them to my entire family. They're pretty badass.



Cookies sound pretty good right about now  ::): 





> =GunnyHighway;]I held off on putting an order in for a PS4 too. I still kinda want one...might happen on pay day.



Yeah I'm going to have to wait on that as well... I really want one though. Not that I need it or anything  :Razz: 

And as for myself, this morning I sat down with my therapist and told her I need help. Like REALLY need help. And that I'm willing to put effort into my therapy and treatment until I'm no longer depressed, even if it takes years. I'm proud of myself  ::):  LOL took me long enough though...

----------


## SmileyFace

Went to check out a nice garden/museum in another city today. It was interesting.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Made a big-ass salad for lunch today. I also loaded it up with small cubes of marble cheese because reasons.

----------


## L

I started crocheting again

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I bought sunflower seeds. The ones in the shell. They take forever to eat and are much more work than they're worth, which is exactly the point. This way I don't just eat cheese every time I want a snack, which is _always._  >.<

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I reset my sleep schedule without pulling an all-nighter. Felt so sleepy last night despite only having been awake for like 12 hours.

----------


## SmileyFace

Went to a local museum today. It was pretty neat  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Yeah I'm going to have to wait on that as well... I really want one though. Not that I need it or anything



You are stronger than I. Amazon has my order in for their "February Edition", basically just the next shipment they expect.

----------


## L

Met two friends for lunch

----------


## Keddy

I went to the gym!!!  ::D: 
I walked 7 miles on the track and shot hoops for a while (I suck at bball but whatever).
I'm sore as heck right now but it was well worth it. I haven't been to the gym in months. Never realized how much exercise can help with depression. I've also been walking my dog a little more and I'm learning (slowly) to resist junk food... LOL I put up signs on my fridge and cabinets reminding me to eat better. Cheesy, I know, but helpful.
I know I'm never going to be that guy with a six-pack but maybe I'll be comfortable taking my shirt off in public once I've lost a few pounds. And at least I can feel better about myself now. Hopefully I'll be saying goodbye to my stretch marks soon  ::): 
Really proud of myself!  ::):

----------


## James

I managed to not jump in front of that moving bus today.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I went to the gym!!! 
> I walked 7 miles on the track and shot hoops for a while (I suck at bball but whatever).
> I'm sore as heck right now but it was well worth it. I haven't been to the gym in months. Never realized how much exercise can help with depression. I've also been walking my dog a little more and I'm learning (slowly) to resist junk food... LOL I put up signs on my fridge and cabinets reminding me to eat better. Cheesy, I know, but helpful.
> I know I'm never going to be that guy with a six-pack but maybe I'll be comfortable taking my shirt off in public once I've lost a few pounds. And at least I can feel better about myself now. Hopefully I'll be saying goodbye to my stretch marks soon 
> Really proud of myself!



Holy crap, 7 miles. That is impressive! keep it up! Is this the most you done on the treadmill? How long did it take you?

I did a free session with a personal trainer at the gym today. It was great. I wish things didn't cost $300 afterwards though because having a personal trainer is something I've definitely considered.

I'm making a homemade chicken quesadilla right now as well.

----------


## Keddy

> Holy crap, 7 miles. That is impressive! keep it up! Is this the most you done on the treadmill? How long did it take you?



I really hate treadmills, so I walk on an indoor track. It took me a little over 2 hours and it's a quarter-mile track. It's really not that hard when you're listening to music and not thinking about what you're doing. That's my secret to making it easier, anyway.  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> I really hate treadmills, so I walk on an indoor track. It took me a little over 2 hours and it's a quarter-mile track. It's really not that hard when you're listening to music and not thinking about what you're doing. That's my secret to making it easier, anyway.



lol ya treadmills are usually so freakin boring. At the old gym I went to, I used to just walk and run around the indoor track too, but that got boring as well.. so I preferred to run outdoors lol

----------


## Keddy

Went back to the gym today  ::): 
And texted my friend who I haven't seen in a while  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

1. Hung out in Downtown LA today.
2. Walked for about 3 hours straight around the area, burning over 500 calories
3. Had a bowl of Cookie Crisp cereal
4. Got to be with my BF all day today (we went to LA together, basically)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got off my lazy [BEEP] and worked out. My legs were really crampy throughout so it was sloppy af, but it still counts.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## SmileyFace

-Allowed myself to rest from workouts today
-Had lunch with a friend at Cheesecake Factory
-Had a very quick nap today; felt very refreshing
-Watching some travel shows at the moment

----------


## Chloe

Made around  10 or so 65+ year olds with dementia smile and laugh about me being silly and doing the activity ball with them (love placement sometimes)

----------


## GunnyHighway

Dressed up all nice for no reason today. Maybe I should take a picture  ::

----------


## Keddy

Making an effort to go buy art supplies for a studio class I'm taking this semester.

----------


## SmileyFace

-Journaled today to ease my anxiety.
-Ate more than I did yesterday. I hardly ate anything yesterday, and I felt dizzy at the end of the day.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got out of the house for a short while.

----------


## SmileyFace

^got out of the house for a little bit today as well. Planning on going to a nearby track to walk around or else I'll go nuts being home doing nothing.

----------


## GunnyHighway

You ladies are making me look bad. I guess I could try going outside today  :O_O:  I think the storm passed...

----------


## Keddy

Forgot to post this yesterday, but I hope this still counts:
I spent the entire day at a friend's house yesterday, went to the mall with him (and there were a million scary strangers around LOL), and stayed for the rest of the day watching a movie. I haven't made an effort to hang out with anybody in a very long time so this felt like a huge accomplishment. And proved to myself that I actually have friends LOL.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I went to the gym after 4-5 months of procrastination and then took my dog for a walk

----------


## SmileyFace

Went to see "Frozen" in theaters today at Downtown Disney. Such a cute movie!

----------


## James

^ Going to take my kids to see "Frozen" soon, I've heard it's really good.  Today I played basketball in the driveway with my dad and my three kids for about two hours.  It was a lot of fun, and my dad can still play even at 62 years old.  Then we went to a Frisbee golf course.  My dad has played before but it was the first time for the rest of us.  It was a lot of fun, but also a lot more difficult than I expected.  I did OK.  I was nervous and anxious because the park and the course was packed with people.  But I calmed myself down enough to do OK.  And my kids had fun, which is all that matters.  My mom barely made her presence felt; she stayed in her room almost all day, probably stoned on Oxycotten and Valium.  So that was probably for the best.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

This hasn't just happened today, but I'm finally feeling good today, so!
- bought a cheap ukulele and am actually really enjoying playing it
- started eating healthier!
- started exercising... Sorta  :Razz:  still not doing it every day cuz it sucks
- this detox/cleanse thing I'm doing is going well lmao. Feels like it anyways, shitting like a mad woman
- only had HALF a cigarette earlier. Going to have the rest now, but that's still good! I didn't even want the whole thing earlier! PROGRESS?! 
- I'm in such a good mood  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

-went to the gym for 45 minutes
-did some grocery shopping
-made a healthy eating plan for today -- and half of tomorrow!
-going to make a quesadilla and a small spinach salad for dinner tonight

----------


## GunnyHighway

My coworker and I helped a lady that got stuck on the side of the road trying to park. Minus my nice (indoor) boots getting filled with snow, it went pretty well. We pushed the car out and she seemed pretty happy about it!

----------


## Keddy

> My coworker and I helped a lady that got stuck on the side of the road trying to park. Minus my nice (indoor) boots getting filled with snow, it went pretty well. We pushed the car out and she seemed pretty happy about it!



That's really nice of you! Props for that!  ::): 
It's always great to see that someone is happy and appreciative when you've helped them out.

----------


## Keddy

I've been going to the gym just about every day for the past week. I went back on my diet and I even got advice from my dad about exercising (he's a basketball coach and in much better shape than I am LOL).
I got a call back from a job that I applied to so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!  ::): 
I've been in such a good mood that I even made plans to go hang out in Boston with my friend for the day tomorrow because he's back in town before school starts.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> That's really nice of you! Props for that! 
> It's always great to see that someone is happy and appreciative when you've helped them out.



Yep. She was so ridiculously stuck that if someone didn't help her she would have probably had to call a tow truck. Yay little hatchbacks in bunches of snow. I still want a new Focus hatchback though, they're badass as [BEEP]  ::D: 


Today was the first day of my new daily regime:

- Get off the computer half an hour earlier than normal
- (Optional) Have a relaxing cup of tea
- Shower
- Shave face
- Brush teeth (holy friggin [BEEP] my new toothbrush is insane. I think it nearly brushed my teeth out of existence)
- Go to sleep once my hair dries

Just gotta stick to it, and I think it'll help me overall. I'm usually far too lazy at night to care about my hygiene, always feel like "I'll do it in the morning, whatever".

----------


## Keddy

I got a job!  ::D: 
A very small independent music studio just opened up in my area and they needed a videographer/producer...
Good thing I'm studying film in school  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

1. Got donuts for breakfast
2. Applied for a job with CNN

----------


## James

It's 12:05am.  I made it through the day without having a nervous breakdown, and without killing myself, or anyone else.  Mission accomplished.

----------


## Keddy

> Applied for a job with CNN



Good luck  ::):  That's awesome! I hope you get it!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Woke up before noon. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## L

I crocheted flowers

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I crocheted flowers



OoOohh I love these.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I crocheted flowers



Are you a wizard?! Those are awesome.

----------


## James

Went to therapy today even though I really didn't want to.  In fact I wanted to get up and walk out in the middle of it, but I didn't, I made it through.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Exercised. My leg is still sore but I needed to move my body dammit. I hope I didn't make anything worse, but somehow I think it'll be fine.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Decided on a cologne today. I received a 10 piece sampler from my parents as a christmas gift, and a gift certificate for a full bottle of one of them. 1 Million by Paco Rabanne, is my choice. The bottle is soooooo fucking cheesy though.

----------


## SmileyFace

Hung out with an old manager of mine at her work and we got some dessert at Black Angus.

----------


## James

Got caught up on my sleep.  Damn that's the most positive thing I can think of lol.  How 'bout breathed in and out all day.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I haven't started yet, but to-do list today:

- Dust off the bike, prep it, and go for a looooong bike ride. My legs are going to hate me.
- Drop mail off in a mailbox.
- Bring my Japanese gyuto and my new pocket knife to the knife shop downtown, get them sharpened. I'll probably have to make another trip soon when my straight razor gets here. Hey, what can I say, I like blades!
- Browse the spice shop and try not to buy everything.
- Find a Shopper's Drug Mart and buy the cologne I settled on.
- RE-recondition my boots. They sucked up all of the conditioning cream in a week. The last application before that lasted a few months  :O_O: 
- Size up some of my leather cord and make some shoelaces for my boots.


Shit. Better get started!

----------


## SmileyFace

-Did the dishes
-Did the laundry... currently folding and hanging the clothes up
-Ate healthy foods for breakfast and lunch so far  ::):  and I feel great having done so
-Watched a travel show where they went to Istanbul; it was pretty interesting
-Got a Duke basketball game on at the moment

----------


## Arcadia

Forced myself out of the house to run some errands when I was feeling like staying in bed all day.  Getting out in the fresh air and getting stuff done makes me a feel a little better.

----------


## SmileyFace

-Did some light exercise
-Journaled a lot to help calm myself down from anxiety and depression

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Went to dinner with two girls I knew from high school  ::):  Got hugs before parting with each one.

----------


## SmileyFace

-Spent a great portion of the day cleaning and organizing everything around the house. Still not finished  :Tongue: 
-Going to start a fitness tumblr page I've been meaning to do  ::):  Super excited
-Had a spinach salad for lunch, along with a tater tot burrito
-Journaled a lot to ease my anxiety and frustrations

----------


## meeps

actually talked to and joked around with someone, even though it was in a forced classroom setting.

----------


## SmileyFace

-Had one hell of a workout at the gym this morning. I didn't want to leave lol but my dad needed my car later on to go somewhere. There's always tomorrow morning  ::): 

-Went to the post office to give them some mail I got that doesn't belong to anyone in the house. It's the same address, but the people it was addressed to no longer live here. That's a positive thing I did because well... 1) I did the right thing instead of just tossing the mail in the dumpster, and 2) I was anxious about going to the post office about this; I'm not sure why I was, but I was. Glad I went today and got it done. I felt good afterwards knowing I did something good.

-Had Honey Nut Cheerios earlier... Mmm mmm

----------


## L

I had my day in charge today, as part of my internship I have to do a day on on each setting and it was my most dreaded thing but it went well - maybe if I was there a little longer I would have been better but it was my first time and I think I did well - can only go up from here!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I had my day in charge today, as part of my internship I have to do a day on on each setting and it was my most dreaded thing but it went well - maybe if I was there a little longer I would have been better but it was my first time and I think I did well - can only go up from here!



Congrats. I'm sure you'll be ruling them all with an iron fist soon enough.  :bat: 

 :Tongue:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

For the first time in weeks the thought of schoolwork hasn't weighed down on me. I actually felt relaxed today.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Going to sleep early because I feel like that's the only thing that'll stop some of the bad thoughts from rolling through my brain...

----------


## SmileyFace

Bought a new dress at Ross today. It's gorgeous and fits me quite well  ::): 

Just applied for a job at UCLA.  ::):

----------


## L

> Bought a new dress at Ross today. It's gorgeous and fits me quite well 
> 
> Just applied for a job at UCLA.



Oh, I want to see dress 

I made a good dent in my assignment today

----------


## SmileyFace

> Oh, I want to see dress



I may post it on here later this weekend  ::D: 



I wasn't anxious while hanging out with BF today. Had an awesome time. I expressed myself and everything just fine  ::):

----------


## L

> Did everything that was on my checklist for the day.



Love that feeling

----------


## Kirsebaer

Forced myself to work out even though i didn't feel like it at all

----------


## SmileyFace

Spent a good couple of hours looking for work. Applied to 3 places today  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Had a few drinks and dinner tonight at a bar, no feeling awkward or anything or the sorts. It went pretty well for me.

----------


## SmileyFace

Went out to eat with a friend earlier this afternoon. Just got home right now. It was a lovely 2 hours spent with them catching up on everything. The food was delicious as well (i.e., patty melt + fries).

----------


## Keddy

Made it to a meeting even though I've been under the weather for the past few days  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

-had one hell of a workout at the gym today
-had egg rolls for lunch
-journaled a whole lot today to get stuff off my chest regarding flashbacks I been having

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Fruit. Not once, but twice today I ate fruit. What more do you want from me, pants? WHAT MORE.

 I made a salad for tomorrow also.

----------


## L

First non awkward day at my new placement

----------


## Keddy

I refrained from mortally wounding myself...

----------


## GunnyHighway

Did my first three pass shave today with the straight. With the grain, across the grain, and then finally against the grain. We'll see if I wake up with a face covered in red bumps or not...

At least for now my face is smoooooooooth.

----------


## Keddy

Something positive I've done today... I handled myself very well, got through my classes just fine, and went to work and had a much better weekly board meeting than normal.
My boss stepped in for me today at board and made it very clear to everyone that there will be no more picking on me (she didn't say me specifically but I had spoken to her prior to the meeting and she said what's been going on is not OK). She said that anyone who is caught bullying someone else will be let go immediately and that this is not the time or the place to act like children or fools.
I'm glad I talked to her. I was afraid to let her know what was going on because I thought I would sound like a crybaby but she really made me feel better. I'm glad my boss has my back like that. I was afraid I might have been going to quit. Or lose my mind, at least.
And one of my coworkers complimented my outfit today which was really kind of him  ::):  I wasn't wearing anything special. Just a button-down shirt and jeans LOL.
But I'm glad nice people still exist in the world. It gives me a little bit of reassurance  ::): 
And I'm in charge of the next video shoot we have coming up so woohoo  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Good day for exposure  ::):

----------


## Keddy

School was cancelled today  ::D: 
So was work  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

-Went out to lunch with a friend today; I ordered fish and chips  ::D: 
-Journaled for a bit to get some things off my chest.

----------


## L

I passed all my final year college exams I am so close to crying, I am so happy

----------


## WintersTale

I got some good advice on touring.

----------


## sunrise

> I passed all my final year college exams I am so close to crying, I am so happy



Yay, congrats!

----------


## WintersTale

> Fruit. Not once, but twice today I ate fruit. What more do you want from me, pants? WHAT MORE.
> 
>  I made a salad for tomorrow also.



Heh, sounds like me currently.

----------


## SmileyFace

-Bought a new dress today
-Left the freakin' house for the first time in days today... finally felt a lot better to do so (was too sick w the cold throughout the last few days)

----------


## Keddy

Got out of the house for a while, even if it was just some routine shopping

----------


## SmileyFace

-Was out all day yesterday in Downtown LA. It was pretty nice being there around sunset and night time as well.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Woke up in time to catch (most of) the game  ::):  

Didn't have the dramatics of 2010 but the hockey was brilliant to watch.

----------


## Keddy

I've decided to take on a work responsibility even though I'm still on medical leave. I'm going to make sure I have the assignment sent in by tomorrow.
Challenge accepted.  :Sly:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did some exercises this morning.

----------


## L

I had a good healthy day

----------


## Lizard

(1) Reached out to several people.
(2) Had a good conversation this morning with my dad.
(3) Passed my mid-term exam with a 94%
(4) Asked my sister to go out with me tomorrow
(5) Got my ego crushed a little this morning, but bounced back up again.
(6) Met someone new who seems really nice.

----------


## L

> (3) Passed my mid-term exam with a 94%



 :Superman:  go you xxx

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

If I post about it, maybe I'll actually do it, sooo...here goes: today I went to bed on time so waking up at 5AM won't be so terrible.

----------


## Chantellabella

> (1) Reached out to several people.
> (2) Had a good conversation this morning with my dad.
> (3) Passed my mid-term exam with a 94%
> (4) Asked my sister to go out with me tomorrow
> (5) Got my ego crushed a little this morning, but bounced back up again.
> (6) Met someone new who seems really nice.



Great job! That was a lot of tough stuff. Congrats!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> If I post about it, maybe I'll actually do it, sooo...here goes: today I went to bed on time so waking up at 5AM won't be so terrible.



Shhh!! I won't wake you........

*quietly* Good job!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I watched the Heritage Classic. We lost (to my B team) but it's the first NHL game I've watched close to its entirety in probably ten months. 

I enjoyed it. I miss the joy that watching hockey brought to my life.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Shhh!! I won't wake you........
> 
> *quietly* Good job!



Haha, thanks chanty.  :Hug: 
I ended up having an awful night, but I got a solid 8 hours or so last night to make up for it.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Although the feeling of doing something is made somewhat bittersweet by the fact that I didn't have much of a choice in the matter, I finished cutting weeds in the backyard today. Took a while and my allergies were making it more difficult than it needed to be, but I got it done. Still have to bag up the debris, but at least I won't have to wave a string trimmer around again for a while. It would probably be wise to not let the weeds get so overgrown going forward to make the next time a little less shitty.

----------


## WintersTale

9 unreleased Michael Jackson tracks ended up in my hands. I love listening to this music, always great hearing unreleased MJ songs.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Salad and fruit and other healthy stuff. I ate that. I think there was even a bran muffin in there somewhere. Yep, I ate well today. We won't talk about the cake binge.

----------


## Chantellabella

I managed to push out negative and anxious thoughts today. Since my last job, I have been afraid to say the wrong thing to the wrong person at my new job. My old supervisor really did a number on traumatizing me. 

But today, I finally felt relaxed and not so anxious.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Ho.
Lee.
Fuck.
That was anxiety-inducing. 

My phone-related anxieties need some work, but at least I was able to steady my voice for the barrage of questions I had no idea I was in for. My college wanted to know how prepared I am for my course in Sept. I'm terrified of all of this and have been pushing it out of my head for months, so most of my anxiety had nothing to do with the phone anyway, it was the subject matter. I am so sick of my heart pounding like that, but the shakiness and out-of-breath symptoms that result from said pounding heart can be hidden over the phone. I hope my voice didn't sound too shaky. I don't feel like it was that bad though.

Maybe it was.

It probably wasn't.

I did okay with that, I think.

----------


## SmileyFace

Overall, after 2-3 days of emotional turmoil from being oversensitive and such, I feel a lot better now. I feel like myself again and thinking more rationally and positively.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I did well in my exam  :banana guy:

----------


## Koalafan

> I did well in my exam



Koala boogie time!  :Celebrate:   :boogie:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Koala boogie time!



I second this.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I think I'm finally starting to work together (with myself)  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went wedding dress shopping with the sister. She's decided on a dress ^_^.

----------


## SmileyFace

After having some uncomfortable thoughts and experiencing some uneasy emotions, I went straight to journaling to get them off my chest and work on thinking more rationally.

I'm also finally editing my resume today as well. Looking forward to finishing it all and seeing the final product.

----------


## Keddy

I signed up for a dance class this summer  ::): 
I'm actually going to start dancing again  ::D:  It's never too late to follow your dreams!

----------


## SmileyFace

> I signed up for a dance class this summer 
> I'm actually going to start dancing again  It's never too late to follow your dreams!



That's pretty cool! What kind of dancing is it?

----------


## L

I didnt fall asleep at work and am now ih bed

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went to my orientation meet-and-greet thing for my dental program that starts in Sept. It wasn't that bad. I don't know what to think of it really. Too much to take in at once. Anyway, it's over now and that's one less thing for me to worry about. Mostly it just made me hate myself more for being unemployed after looking at all the extra costs.

Silly Illusion! That's not how you write a "something positive you've done" post. 
Well, I tried.
Close enough. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Keddy

> That's pretty cool! What kind of dancing is it?



Hip-hop and lyrical  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> Hip-hop and lyrical



Nice! Keep us updated on how it all goes <3

After having such a bad day today, I'm finally feeling a lot better... thanks to pouring my heart out into my journal and getting things off my chest. This really helped me view things and think things more rationally.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Had a bunch of candy cane Hershey kisses. Sooooo good.

----------


## SmileyFace

Just woke up in a good mood. Now the problem is... I'm too lazy to go to the gym  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

My depression has been very managable the past week  ::):  but I guess that's what happens when you're working all the time and/or too sick to think of anything depressing  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

> My depression has been very managable the past week



Yay! Glad to hear it  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> Yay! Glad to hear it



Thank you!!!  :Hug:

----------


## L

did my gym and swim -  ::):

----------


## Keddy

I actually decided to drive in to Boston and meet with my boss for a few minutes. I'm on paid medical leave until April but I decided I'd have a meeting with her in person for a half hour or so instead of all the back and forth email communication I've been having with my coworkers lately.
I don't have to go back to work for another month, but I thought I should make some small steps toward being able to work full time again  ::): 
Challenge accepted!

----------


## Captain Lawrence Oates

I signed up to an anxiety forum with nicely sized avatars  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Dusted off the ol' bread machine. Honey oat whole wheat bread, first time making it, hopefully it comes out nicely!

----------


## Keddy

Something really awesome and totally unexpected just happened to me  ::): 
A really nice guy I know from work called me and I managed to have a normal conversation! He's also really cute  ::D: 
I asked him if he wanted to hang out tomorrow and he said yes  ::): 
This is literally the first time I haven't been rejected in my entire life  ::D:  Yay!
The only thing is, we all know that he's interested in guys but I don't know if he knows yet that I am... We'll just have to find out I guess but I was trying to drop some hints LOL

----------


## Koalafan

Got to go out with a couple of friends earlier and actually had a good time! It was nice getting out since I've been a hermit this past month  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Kept a positive mindset about things throughout the day. I feel more confident about myself and my potential to do great things compared to yesterday.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I should have posted this on sunday, but anyway... I've decided to change my diet because i'm really determined to lose 5kg and hopefully never get back to 60kg again. So, no more chocolate, cakes, cookies, breads and desserts, with rare exceptions. My snacks now consist of fruits or yoghurt and the like.

----------


## Keddy

I should've posted this yesterday but I was tired and in a bad mood...
So here goes. Yesterday I actually hung out, in person, with a guy from work. He called me kind of out of the blue to ask if I was OK after my surgery, and we had a pretty great conversation and I asked him if he wanted to hang out with me. He said yes and we sort of just chilled at my house for a few hours and I did something really brave and told him that I'm gay. I knew that he was but he didn't know that I was. After I said that he seemed a lot happier, like maybe he likes me or something, but now I'm a little nervous about moving forward with the friendship because I have ZERO experience with dating and I feel like he might be looking to be more than friends??? 0_0
So now we've been texting each other a lot and I think all this is really great and a huge step for me, I've really made progress here, but a little nervous.
But overall really happy about it  ::): 
Sorry if that was long LOL

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I should've posted this yesterday but I was tired and in a bad mood...
> So here goes. Yesterday I actually hung out, in person, with a guy from work. He called me kind of out of the blue to ask if I was OK after my surgery, and we had a pretty great conversation and I asked him if he wanted to hang out with me. He said yes and we sort of just chilled at my house for a few hours and I did something really brave and told him that I'm gay. I knew that he was but he didn't know that I was. After I said that he seemed a lot happier, like maybe he likes me or something, but now I'm a little nervous about moving forward with the friendship because I have ZERO experience with dating and I feel like he might be looking to be more than friends??? 0_0
> So now we've been texting each other a lot and I think all this is really great and a huge step for me, I've really made progress here, but a little nervous.
> But overall really happy about it 
> Sorry if that was long LOL



Aww yay! That's great news ^_^. 



I made hamburgers for myself and my family earlier and they were totally and completely awesome (if a little overdone). I don't have a lot of experience cooking meat but I did well this time.

----------


## L

Arranged a Skype date with my best friend who I have not spoken to in a few months

----------


## Chantellabella

I got 100 on a really hard test today for work. Sometimes I worry that my brain is getting old and that I'm starting to lose my ability to study.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Got my address changed with the CRA, as well as a new security code sent to me in the mail since my account stopped working. Also filed my tax return, yay for over a grand coming back. Too bad my credit card will eat up half of that due to a recent photography related purchase.

----------


## Keddy

I finally grew a pair and asked that guy I've been hanging out with on a date tomorrow night  ::):  He said yes  ::D: 
This is going to be my first date EVER in my entire life.
I'm excited but a little scared.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I finally grew a pair and asked that guy I've been hanging out with on a date tomorrow night  He said yes 
> This is going to be my first date EVER in my entire life.
> I'm excited but a little scared.



d'Awwwwwwww that's cute!! Good luck Keddy!  :Kiss:

----------


## Keddy

> d'Awwwwwwww that's cute!! Good luck Keddy!



Thank you, Kirse  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> I finally grew a pair and asked that guy I've been hanging out with on a date tomorrow night  He said yes 
> This is going to be my first date EVER in my entire life.
> I'm excited but a little scared.



Awesome! I'm proud of you for taking the risk. 

 :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

> Awesome! I'm proud of you for taking the risk.



Thank you, Chanty  :Hug: 
I'm quite proud of myself as well  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Squats. Lots of them. My hip/thigh issue appears to have vanished. While that's troubling to me because, well, dafuq does that mean, I'm taking advantage of my increased mobility.

----------


## Koalafan

> I finally grew a pair and asked that guy I've been hanging out with on a date tomorrow night  He said yes 
> This is going to be my first date EVER in my entire life.
> I'm excited but a little scared.



D'awwwwww Im sure it'll go well!!  ::D:

----------


## Chloe

Went up to 51mph skiing in Austria and didn't fall once today had an absolute blast it's days like today when I'm happy feel amazing and wonder how anything could be wrong in my life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Keddy

My date was a huge success!  ::D: 
He said he wants to see me again tomorrow so I must have done something right  ::):

----------


## Chloe

Hey well done keddy so glad to hear that, that just proves all the negative stuff you said about yourself isn't true  ::):  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got out of the house for a bit, even if it was just for groceries.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> My date was a huge success! 
> He said he wants to see me again tomorrow so I must have done something right



Glad to hear it went well!!  :sparkles: 





> Got out of the house for a bit, even if it was just for groceries.



that's good!  :Hug:  It's refreshing to go out sometimes, even if it's just for groceries or to walk the dog.. it's easy to forget that there's a world out there when we stay inside for too many days (which I used to do all the time when I wasn't working)

----------


## Keddy

Second date went well  ::D: 
I'm just going to have to see how things go from here LOL, but so far so good!  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Second date went well 
> I'm just going to have to see how things go from here LOL, but so far so good!



aww yay!!  :Celebrate:  crossing my fingers for you!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lizard

> Second date went well 
> I'm just going to have to see how things go from here LOL, but so far so good!



Hey, that's great!   ::D:

----------


## Keddy

Woohoo! Date #3 was a success!  ::D: 
Hehe I think I'm in love :3

----------


## Chantellabella

> My date was a huge success! 
> He said he wants to see me again tomorrow so I must have done something right



Awesome!! Great news!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Went up to 51mph skiing in Austria and didn't fall once today had an absolute blast it's days like today when I'm happy feel amazing and wonder how anything could be wrong in my life 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm glad you had an awesome day, my friend! You deserve those kind of days.  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Got out of the house for a bit, even if it was just for groceries.



Baby steps still work. :-) 

I'm proud of you. Sometimes, just putting yourself out there can be life changing.

----------


## L

Almost finished this assignment and don't think I am getting sick after all

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> that's good!  It's refreshing to go out sometimes, even if it's just for groceries or to walk the dog.. it's easy to forget that there's a world out there when we stay inside for too many days (which I used to do all the time when I wasn't working)



Any chance I have to get out of the house I've got to take, otherwise I'm gonna make myself agoraphobic. >.<




> Woohoo! Date #3 was a success! 
> Hehe I think I'm in love :3



You're on a roll, Keddy!




> Baby steps still work. :-) 
> 
> I'm proud of you. Sometimes, just putting yourself out there can be life changing.



Thanks Chanty  ::): . I'm trying to not be too big of a hermit.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out a bit this morning.

----------


## Koalafan

> Worked out a bit this morning.



Aww that's great illusion!  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Aww that's great illusion!



Trying to take advantage of having my mobility back  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Cut weeds in the backyard. Exciting stuff.

----------


## Koalafan

Web design is so much fun!  ::D:

----------


## L

Almost finished my second last assignment....I deserve chocolate

----------


## SmileyFace

Went to the gym today, despite feeling a bit ew from the time of month.

----------


## GunnyHighway

The team didn't fall apart with me as their leader. Then again I basically did nothing. Doesn't matter; Still Employed.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Bought a car! *FINALLY!



*Too bad I can't drive it until it's insured and registered.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Bought a car! *FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> *Too bad I can't drive it until it's insured and registered.



Which car did you get?  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Which car did you get?



I'll tell you if you don't laugh at my cheapness. Insurance here for a male under 25 with no driving experience (except, you know, driving around the city literally all day at work for 3 months) is absolutely insane for any car that is worth more than a few grand, so until I have 3 more years of driving under my belt, I'm stuck with a...




1998 Honda Civic EX Sedan.  :hide:

----------


## SmileyFace

I gotta say, there's nothing wrong with that car. May not be a Mercedes Benz or something, but... insurance and all that comes first o_o It is crazy expensive for folks under 25 (I would know lol). Work with what you have, and you'll sure move on up later in the future  ::D:  Congrats on getting yourself a car  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Thanks! In Brampton, where I used to live, it would cost me around $8000 a year to insure. Here is about $1800, which isn't spectacular but it's a metric fuck-ton better. I wanted to buy my cousin's 2009 Mazda3 Hatchback in Ontario (I loooooooove that car so much) but it's be like $4500 a year to insure me since the car is still worth something.

----------


## Keddy

> I'll tell you if you don't laugh at my cheapness. Insurance here for a male under 25 with no driving experience (except, you know, driving around the city literally all day at work for 3 months) is absolutely insane for any car that is worth more than a few grand, so until I have 3 more years of driving under my belt, I'm stuck with a...
> 
> 1998 Honda Civic EX Sedan.



LOL it's OK, no judgement here Gunny, I drive a minivan  ::$:

----------


## Rawr

Gained a bit of a fan-base with my Photography. Good start to starting my own business. :3

----------


## SmileyFace

Had a decent breakfast a few minutes ago instead of eating Hot Pockets like I have been for the past few weeks. I had half an everything bagel with 1 tbspn of cream cheese, 1 cup of homemade orange juice, and a small banana.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for a walk in the park this morning. There were squirrels everywhere, and this little guy let me get real close to take his picture:



Not much else to take pictures of there yet. Leafless trees, patches of ice, and lots of mud. It was a nice walk, though. Today was the nicest day we've had in a while.

----------


## L

Brought my boyfriend clothes shopping, I did a good job lol

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out this morning and ate healthy crap -er, delicious nutritious food - all day.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Went for a walk in the park this morning. There were squirrels everywhere, and this little guy let me get real close to take his picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much else to take pictures of there yet. Leafless trees, patches of ice, and lots of mud. It was a nice walk, though. Today was the nicest day we've had in a while.



That's so adorable!!  ::D:  I wish we had squirrels around here!
But at least we have plenty of these:
IMG_3230.JPG

sagui.jpg

There was one in our garden the other day! They're too cute!

----------


## SmileyFace

Did plenty of walking today via shopping. Found a nice new bikini to wear to the beach tomorrow, and I also bought a new pair of dress pants as well as a bottle of body lotion that smells uber good.

----------


## Koalafan

> Went for a walk in the park this morning. There were squirrels everywhere, and this little guy let me get real close to take his picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much else to take pictures of there yet. Leafless trees, patches of ice, and lots of mud. It was a nice walk, though. Today was the nicest day we've had in a while.



Squirrels are adorable!  ::D:  I really need to go out and do some more walking  ::):  Use to be one of my favorite activities.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> That's so adorable!!  I wish we had squirrels around here!
> But at least we have plenty of these:
> [snip]
> 
> [snippity]
> 
> There was one in our garden the other day! They're too cute!



Eeeee! I want one  :hearts:

----------


## enfield

i shaved for the first time today. i thought this would feel more momentous but it didn't. but also the way i did it was kind of nebulous. does what i did really qualify as shaving? im unsure, and i'd bet if anyone had seen me they'd say no it does not. i guess i tried to use a razor for the first time though. that i can say. but whether it was shaving i don't know. but still any progress is a positive so im not going to let those ambiguities get me down. i held a razor in my hand for the first time in my life and i didn't even cut myself. way to go me.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Went to dinner with family (Mom, older brother, cousin and his parents) at a restaurant. Then had some drinks and smalltalk at cousin's house (sans brother- he went home)... Cousin was pretty affectionate, which I appreciated. I need a lot of comfort these days.

----------


## Rawr

Limited my food intake for the day. Believe me.. For a binge eater that is REALLY hard cause my mouth keeps drooling & my fingers keep curling to eat.

----------


## Keddy

> Limited my food intake for the day. Believe me.. For a binge eater that is REALLY hard cause my mouth keeps drooling & my fingers keep curling to eat.



Awh, I know the feeling  ::(: 
Good for you for handling it the way you did though!  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Limited my food intake for the day. Believe me.. For a binge eater that is REALLY hard cause my mouth keeps drooling & my fingers keep curling to eat.



I've been struggling with binge-eating my whole life. You don't have to tell me how difficult it is- good on you, and keep it up. One day at a time  ::): 
-

Actually went to an appointment I made with an adviser, and it went pretty positively. Making preparations for when/if I return to Vancouver one day (so I won't be a complete fish out of the water).

----------


## Rawr

> Awh, I know the feeling 
> Good for you for handling it the way you did though!



Thanks!





> I've been struggling with binge-eating my whole life. You don't have to tell me how difficult it is- good on you, and keep it up. One day at a time 
> -
> 
> Actually went to an appointment I made with an adviser, and it went pretty positively. Making preparations for when/if I return to Vancouver one day (so I won't be a complete fish out of the water).



Thank you! Yeah it's a pain but looking at photographs from now & last year is what's motivating me cause I'm 40 pounds bigger & horrid looking. My boyfriend took a picture of me on his motorcycle & I bout fainted.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Went to the beach with my parents and my dog this morning  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Next Friday, my family is going to New Hampshire for the weekend!  ::): 
Yaaaay, I really needed a vacation! ^_^

----------


## GunnyHighway

Well, more yesterday, but it spilled into today. Went to a bar faaaaaar away from home for my uncle's birthday. Drank for a good 6 hours straight, shots, shots, and more shots. Family decides they want to go to a karaoke bar, so I figure why not. Talked a bit with my cousin's friends and did (a sad excuse of) dance for a bit. Woke up today with no hangover, remembering everything. Good. Shit.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Well, more yesterday, but it spilled into today. Went to a bar faaaaaar away from home for my uncle's birthday. Drank for a good 6 hours straight, shots, shots, and more shots. Family decides they want to go to a karaoke bar, so I figure why not. Talked a bit with my cousin's friends and did (a sad excuse of) dance for a bit. Woke up today with no hangover, *remembering everything.* Good. Shit.



Like a bawss. (⌐■_■)


I worked out this morning. Then we ordered pizza tho :<
Honestly I don't feel guilty at all. I never eat stuff like that anymore and I just won't be eating anything else for the rest of the day. Problem solved.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Like a bawss. (⌐■_■)
> 
> 
> I worked out this morning. Then we ordered pizza tho :<
> Honestly I don't feel guilty at all. I never eat stuff like that anymore and I just won't be eating anything else for the rest of the day. Problem solved.



Never regret pizza! I'm having salad tonight for dinner though since I had way too much to eat and drink last night.

It's pretty good because all three people I have talked to from last night are hungover, and my uncle doesn't remember half of the night  ::  


More good things! Bought a washer fluid pump for my car and got it all installed and working. Replaced my windshield wipers as well. Everything still works, nothing exploded!

----------


## Keddy

Was offered a position with a dance crew here in Boston... they liked my audition tape! They said it stood out! ^_^
I said yes. I am now officially a dancer again!  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

> Was offered a position with a dance crew here in Boston... they liked my audition tape! They said it stood out! ^_^
> I said yes. I am now officially a dancer again!



Ahhhhhhhhhh awesome! Congrats!!!!

----------


## Koalafan

Survived work  :Tongue:

----------


## Member11

> Survived work



Yay  :Celebrate:

----------


## Member11

> Limited my food intake for the day. Believe me.. For a binge eater that is REALLY hard cause my mouth keeps drooling & my fingers keep curling to eat.



I know the feeling, it can be sooo hard!

----------


## L

I had a nice lunch

----------


## Kirsebaer

met up with some coworkers for lunch  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Made my bed.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out, ate well, ordered a shirt, and decided on a cake to make for Easter:



Seems simple enough. Hopefully mine will at least somewhat resemble that.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Worked out, ate well, ordered a shirt, and decided on a cake to make for Easter:
> 
> *Image*
> 
> Seems simple enough. Hopefully mine will at least somewhat resemble that.



Use real bits of birds nest for authenticity. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Use real bits of birds nest for authenticity. Â¬_Â¬



Don't give me any ideas.  :Tongue: 
Nah, nothing but edible goodness for my cakes. Not even that fondant stuff. I think my response when I was informed it was edible was, "are ya sure?"

----------


## Keddy

Texting that cute blond guy from my art history class ;p
Hehehe

...Christ, I am outta control.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Did a little cleaning around the house and stopped being avoidant long enough to exchange a few text messages with someone.

----------


## SmileyFace

Hit the gym for the first time since Monday. So glad I did. It was tough, but I'm glad I did. I had been feeling incredibly anxious and slightly depressed. Exercise definitely helped a lot. I still felt a bit ehh during my workouts, but after I was done, I just...felt better again.

----------


## Keddy

On vacation, finally able to relax. Pretty nice hotel too. And for once my entire family is leaving me alone!  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Hit the gym for the first time since Monday. So glad I did. It was tough, but I'm glad I did. I had been feeling incredibly anxious and slightly depressed. Exercise definitely helped a lot. I still felt a bit ehh during my workouts, but after I was done, I just...felt better again.



Good job  ::): 
I'm still new to the exercise shenanigans but I definitely feel better both mentally and physically if I know I've pushed myself. I always thought when people said that they were just making it up, but it does help even if it's only short-lived.

----------


## L

Watching a good film with my mum

----------


## SmileyFace

> Watching a good film with my mum



Which film?  ::D:

----------


## L

> Which film?



Was "The Good Mother" about a mother who experiences MÃ¼nchhausen's syndrome

----------


## Kesky

contemplated an ab workout but figured i never work them so why start now.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got out of bed a bit earlier. Worked out. Make a cake. Decorated cake.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Had some work colleagues over for a barbecue. It was fun  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> Good job 
> I'm still new to the exercise shenanigans but I definitely feel better both mentally and physically if I know I've pushed myself. I always thought when people said that they were just making it up, but it does help even if it's only short-lived.



Yep. The good feelings you have afterwards is what keeps many people coming to the gym (or just working out in general). I enjoy it.

----------


## L

I grew from a mistake and learnt how to do something today

----------


## Koalafan

Worked out and realize how much I miss it  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Made plans with a friend  ::):

----------


## Rawr

Dumped my piece of crap of a boyfriend once & for all.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Oh okay I'll bite. Being positive I mean.

I bought a new top for myself, a cheap blazer ($2 :8):  that's sort of street-formal or business-casual that I can wear in Montreal. Don't remember the last time I spent money on new clothes for myself.

----------


## L

Getting myself organised

----------


## Keddy

> Dumped my piece of crap of a boyfriend once & for all.



You go girl!  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

> Oh okay I'll bite. Being positive I mean.
> 
> I bought a new top for myself, a cheap blazer ($2 that's sort of street-formal or business-casual that I can wear in Montreal. Don't remember the last time I spent money on new clothes for myself.



Yay for being positive, Inane! ^_^ I know things are tough for you right now, glad to hear something went well  ::): 
I recently had to go shopping for business clothes too since I went back to school and work full time :/
Nothing beats having to wear a suit and tie to an accounting class, LOL  :;):

----------


## Keddy

Well, I have finally picked my classes for the fall term (my junior year already, holy crap...). Here they are:
Career Speech
Digital Audio Production: Using ProTools
Video: Field Production
Principles of Public Relations
Introduction to Choreography
Technology in Business
Accounting II
Graphic Design Fundamentals II

I'm pretty satisfied with this list  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. Tried some new core exercises. I can definitely tell I don't use my stomach muscles very often! >.<

----------


## L

Got a little bit of work done

----------


## Keddy

Work wasn't so bad today. Had a good conversation with some of my co-workers. We got let out early because the new project is to be finished on Saturday and there isn't much left to do except for some final editing, which will be my job tomorrow, LOL... Ugh I have to work from 1PM to 7PM
---
Got invited to a water gun fight at college this weekend, haha. Challenge accepted!  :Sly: 
---
I finally decided that my anxiety is NOT going to conquer me anymore. I am going to fight this battle to the death and I am going to WIN!!!  ::

----------


## L

Almost half way through this assignment........WAIT only half way.....

----------


## Koalafan

Just had my ears flushed of ear wax. Apperantly my "muffled" hearing I had all these years was just an INTENSE ear wax build up and now I can hear EVERYTHING. Super intense.

----------


## L

> Just had my ears flushed of ear wax. Apperantly my "muffled" hearing I had all these years was just an INTENSE ear wax build up and now I can hear EVERYTHING. Super intense.



That must feel strange??

----------


## L

I've 2,370/ 3,000 words done add a 300 word conclusion and I only have about 200 words left.....almost brain dead but I can keep going....

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out yet again. Tried new exercises yet again.

----------


## Koalafan

> That must feel strange??



It's EXTREMELY strange. I'm glad my hearing has vastly improved, but man it's going to take some adjusting.

----------


## Keddy

My sinuses are clearing up and I can taste things again!!! Yay sabotaging my diet and consuming mass quantities of chocolate!!!
*Knock on wood that I'm not jinxing this by posting it here* I need this illness to end.

----------


## Rawr

Cut grass. Well until the mower ran out of gas lol but I got the hardest parts done. Ditches.  ::!: 

Positive for me because that was my 2nd time ever cutting grass. I've always been "too much of a princess" growing up to do it until now. Somebody's gotta do it.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Dinner with my best friend.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Properly cleaned the mess of a bathroom that I have. Ever since my roommate's girlfriend has been basically half living here it's been a floor covered in hair, hair, and more hair. Bleach based cleaners ftw.

----------


## SmileyFace

1. Went to a local farmer's market. That was pretty interesting.
2. Went to the gym for a bit.
3. Checked out 2 books from the local library. This was the first time I checked out books there in about 2 yrs or something. The books I borrowed were self-help books for folks with anxiety.

----------


## Keddy

Woohoo!!! I worked out for three hours today!! Did some light jogging, 2 hours of walking, and some weights  ::D: 
I actually feel physically thinner now. I've lost 6 or 7 pounds in the last few weeks. Yaaay!  :boogie:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Walked to the library and a couple of stores. It's too bad the weather wasn't nicer, but I still got out of the house.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Mustered up the courage to call back a missed call. It took me a retardedly long amount of time. Because it's you guys, I'll trust you won't make fun of me.

One hour. It took me ONE WHOLE HOUR to muster up the strength to press a button.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> Mustered up the courage to call back a missed call. It took me a retardedly long amount of time. Because it's you guys, I'll trust you won't make fun of me.
> 
> One hour. It took me ONE WHOLE HOUR to muster up the strength to press a button.



It has taken me several hours to respond to or make phone calls even for pretty simple stuff. Hell, I'll avoid looking at an email from someone for an entire day before finally reading it sometimes. Â¬_Â¬

Congrats on finally pressing that button, I know it can be nerve-wracking at times.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> It has taken me several hours to respond to or make phone calls even for pretty simple stuff. Hell, I'll avoid looking at an email from someone for an entire day before finally reading it sometimes. Â¬_Â¬
> 
> Congrats on finally pressing that button, I know it can be nerve-wracking at times.



Thanks, and this really isn't the worst of it. I still haven't read a 6-month old email sitting in my inbox that was sent from an important person to me. I can even screencap it if you don't believe me- I won't say who the person is to me though.

----------


## Rawr

Ordered my own food at Wendy's. Well I was doing my best but my friend kept teasing me about my Social Anxiety to a point where I had to smack him. Other than that, huge accomplishment for someone with Social Anxiety cause usually I get others to order for me. 

My friend didn't have to be a complete dick though.

----------


## Kesky

> Thanks, and this really isn't the worst of it. I still haven't read a 6-month old email sitting in my inbox that was sent from an important person to me. I can even screencap it if you don't believe me- I won't say who the person is to me though.



i'm really curious about a scenario wherein you would not open an email for 6 months. it must be really scary and/or you have really good will power. i guess there could be instances where I would do the same. it gets me thinking. *hugs*

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> i'm really curious about a scenario wherein you would not open an email for 6 months. it must be really scary and/or you have really good will power. i guess there could be instances where I would do the same. it gets me thinking. *hugs*



It's not the only one- there are actually two, and both unread for different reasons. I'll probably never muster up the heart to read either for at least ten or twenty years... At least that's how it feels now.

There's a third one a week old that I'll have to read soon, to my utter dread.

----------


## SmileyFace

Visited a new gym in the local area. 2 people I've gotten to know via Instagram had their grand opening today. It was pretty awesome. Very friendly people. Nice little gym. They were very helpful in helping me with nutritional plans.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out a bit. And I'm back to trying good old fashioned sit-ups just with way more padding. The other ab exercises I tried were pretty useless.

----------


## Kesky

> Visited a new gym in the local area. 2 people I've gotten to know via Instagram had their grand opening today. It was pretty awesome. Very friendly people. Nice little gym. They were very helpful in helping me with nutritional plans.



 :sparkles:   good job smiley. planning on going back, joining?

i'm getting close to rejoining a gym. the garage is boring.

----------


## SmileyFace

> good job smiley. planning on going back, joining?
> 
> i'm getting close to rejoining a gym. the garage is boring.



Will be back next Saturday. Probably going to go there on Saturdays, and use 24 Hour Fitness the rest of the week. It's $25/session at this little gym.. it's all I could afford at the moment.

Do you have a lot of workout equipment in your garage?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Walked to the store. Nearly blew away, but hey at least I got out of the house. And the rain held off till later in the day, so that was lucky.

----------


## Keddy

My boyfriend surprised me by taking me out to dinner. It was really sweet of him  ::): 
I think I picked the right one this time  ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Okay, so it wasn't fun being suctioned and wind-burned and getting lost and not finding the place I needed to find.

But hell, I walked into the distribution capital of Canada! That's pretty cool! I'd even call this one of the best days since I've been in Montreal. I'm pretty happy with how the day went.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out & dragged myself at least partway out of my funk. Somehow. I guess you can only suppress your emotions for so long before they overwhelm you. One of these days I should probably seek help. I ended up bursting into tears while I brushed my teeth. Thinking back, it was probably pretty comical to witness. I'm pathetic. Oops, wrong thread. I'm not pathetic then. I'm...trying to better myself? I'm at least to the point now where I can communicate with my family, which is great seeing as how three people are coming over for dinner later. Not the ideal time to lose control over your mental baggage. >.<

Oh and I made a cheesecake for the first time. Marble  ::D: . It's a bit over-baked, but otherwise it's pretty tasty. It's a large one too, so there should be enough for everyone.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I had a good day. 

Didn't get slammed by the wind, gorgeous weather, discovered the most Anglo and Canadian part of Montreal yet, found a TD Bank and mall outside the downtown core (read: less expensive stuff), took the right buses, found where I needed to find.

 ::):

----------


## L

I made a gift to send my friend - I miss her, should see her in the next few weeks though

----------


## Kesky

> Will be back next Saturday. Probably going to go there on Saturdays, and use 24 Hour Fitness the rest of the week. It's $25/session at this little gym.. it's all I could afford at the moment.
> 
> Do you have a lot of workout equipment in your garage?



just some free weights and a bench....i normally run for cardio. i miss the gym a lot. need to get back.

----------


## Kesky

> My boyfriend surprised me by taking me out to dinner. It was really sweet of him 
> I think I picked the right one this time



the right dinner? or boyfriend?   :Giggle:

----------


## Kesky

> I had a good day. 
> 
> Didn't get slammed by the wind, gorgeous weather, discovered the most Anglo and Canadian part of Montreal yet, found a TD Bank and mall outside the downtown core (read: less expensive stuff), took the right buses, found where I needed to find.



aww, that's great to hear  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> the right dinner? or boyfriend?



LOL. The right boyfriend  ::

----------


## Misssy

I'm not sure where to post this I just keep on thinking about how awesome and different this is:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh4WPeB2Jwc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjjz1MqIA54

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8htBtRBtIs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-nRXSkWENc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biD3r65qmJI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUzsg5-7-Ec

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci836MXdWY4

----------


## Misssy

> I made a gift to send my friend - I miss her, should see her in the next few weeks though



Nice Crochet  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Just finished journaling. It helped me realize that even though I realize I'm an adult and have the power to make my own decisions, I hadn't actually been acting on it... constantly waiting for someone (mostly my boyfriend) to push me to do things. It's sad  ::\:  Things shouldn't be that way.

So I'm glad I journaled and came to that conclusion. I've actually come to that conclusion numerous times before, but somehow... I forgot.. and didn't realize what was going on again until now -- again.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. Had to add even more padding for sit-ups, but I'm glad I did. It's so much easier when I can actually focus on doing the exercise properly instead of worrying about my tailbone repeatedly grinding into the floor.

----------


## Keddy

I has a new cuddle buddy :3
dog1.JPG
Bf's dog finally wuvs me.

----------


## Keddy

Finally stopped procrastinating about getting exercise ^_^

----------


## Chantellabella

I did a live radio interview today on a talk show.  ::):  

The DJ's said I did great and wanted me to come back to do it again. They thought I was a natural and very funny.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I did a live radio interview today on a talk show.  
> 
> The DJ's said I did great and wanted me to come back to do it again. They thought I was a natural and very funny.



What in the world??? Is this a job you have or something? That's stinkin cool!

Just spent about an hour watching documentaries about the California Gold Rush. Been trying to focus on my passions more -- and keep it that way. And California history is one of them.

----------


## Chantellabella

> What in the world??? Is this a job you have or something? That's stinkin cool!
> 
> Just spent about an hour watching documentaries about the California Gold Rush. Been trying to focus on my passions more -- and keep it that way. And California history is one of them.



It's sort of part of my job. I went as a representative of my job and the DJ's got to talking about where I'm from and next thing you know we were laughing about reading shampoo bottles.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Added calf exercises to my workout routine today. They're very simple and you feel your muscles burning almost straight away. I also tried some new ab exercises after figuring (once again) that sit-ups just aren't for me for a number of reasons. They seemed to be effective and I'm going to try them again tomorrow.

----------


## Koalafan

> Added calf exercises to my workout routine today. They're very simple and you feel your muscles burning almost straight away. I also tried some new ab exercises after figuring (once again) that sit-ups just aren't for me for a number of reasons. They seemed to be effective and I'm going to try them again tomorrow.



You're turning into super woman!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> You're turning into super woman!



Aye, tell that to my gut. So far I've basically just built thigh muscles.

----------


## Keddy

It took 3 rounds of coffee, but I powered through a 12-hour double shift at work today  :Coffee: 
Going on 2 hours and 15 minutes of sleep last night, might I add...
When everyone else is procrastinating and playing games on their cell phones, it's Super Keddy the Multitasking Manager to the rescue! Just no more double shifts please, no more, no more, NO MORE...

----------


## L

Someone said something really nice to me today that made me think I am ready to take on the world just as I am.....I might just add a little bit of makeup

----------


## SmileyFace

FINALLY DONE WITH GRADUATION CEREMONY. IT'S ALL OFFICIAL NOW. WOOOOO!!!

 ::D:  teehee

----------


## Keddy

I falsely believed for a while today that people cared about me! It made me feel really good.
That WAS something positive, I promise. It really did make me feel good. But it's not positive anymore because I know the truth. 
The positive thing I'm going to do now is research methods of suicide that are painless. Should be a good time.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> FINALLY DONE WITH GRADUATION CEREMONY. IT'S ALL OFFICIAL NOW. WOOOOO!!!
> 
>  teehee



That's great, congratulations!






> I falsely believed for a while today that people cared about me! It made me feel really good.
> That WAS something positive, I promise. It really did make me feel good. But it's not positive anymore because I know the truth. 
> The positive thing I'm going to do now is research methods of suicide that are painless. Should be a good time.



When we're feeling down it can be really hard to believe that people care about us, but there are people who do. Don't do anything rash, Keddy.

----------


## L

> i falsely believed for a while today that people cared about me! It made me feel really good.
> That was something positive, i promise. It really did make me feel good. But it's not positive anymore because i know the truth. 
> The positive thing i'm going to do now is research methods of suicide that are painless. Should be a good time.



keddy???

----------


## Chantellabella

> I falsely believed for a while today that people cared about me! It made me feel really good.
> That WAS something positive, I promise. It really did make me feel good. But it's not positive anymore because I know the truth. 
> The positive thing I'm going to do now is research methods of suicide that are painless. Should be a good time.



Why do you think people don't care about you?  The truth is that we do here and I'm sure there are many people in your life besides us that care also. What can you do positive that will get you out of this funk?  Suicide is not an option.

----------


## Keddy

> When we're feeling down it can be really hard to believe that people care about us, but there are people who do. Don't do anything rash, Keddy.







> keddy???







> Why do you think people don't care about you?  The truth is that we do here and I'm sure there are many people in your life besides us that care also. What can you do positive that will get you out of this funk?  Suicide is not an option.



Thank you guys. I'm know that you care about me on here, and I care about all of you as well. I'm so sorry for being selfish  :Hug: 
I got in a fight with my boyfriend. Between that and being upset about what's going on with my ex I had started to feel like killing myself again.
My boyfriend and I talked about what was going on between us and we resolved it. He admitted that he started the issue and he apologized for it.
To try to get myself through the rest of tonight and start feeling better, my boyfriend and I are going to have dinner together alone and talk about what's been going on with me. His dad offered to grill a steak for us because that's my favorite food. His family isn't going to let me hurt myself, I know that and I'm grateful for that.
Thank you for being there for me, everyone. I'm sorry I get selfish like that sometimes. I promise I'm not going anywhere.
 :Hug:   :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## L

> Thank you guys. I'm know that you care about me on here, and I care about all of you as well. I'm so sorry for being selfish 
> I got in a fight with my boyfriend. Between that and being upset about what's going on with my ex I had started to feel like killing myself again.
> My boyfriend and I talked about what was going on between us and we resolved it. He admitted that he started the issue and he apologized for it.
> To try to get myself through the rest of tonight and start feeling better, my boyfriend and I are going to have dinner together alone and talk about what's been going on with me. His dad offered to grill a steak for us because that's my favorite food. His family isn't going to let me hurt myself, I know that and I'm grateful for that.
> Thank you for being there for me, everyone. I'm sorry I get selfish like that sometimes. I promise I'm not going anywhere.



keddy, the threat of suicide is very serious. I love seeing you on here and reading your adventures, I feel like I know a part of you and I care for that person.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I got all my housework and most of my schoolwork done yesterday. Now the Blackhawks play soon and it's on public tv so I actually get to watch it!

----------


## Keddy

> keddy, the threat of suicide is very serious. I love seeing you on here and reading your adventures, I feel like I know a part of you and I care for that person.



I understand that. It's just so hard for me sometimes, especially with everything that's been going on in my life lately. I try my best not to give in to the suicidal thoughts but sometimes I get overwhelmed. I'm in a situation where a lot of people can help me if I need it.
I really hope that I can keep hanging on and I'm going to try to get the help I need. There's just part of me that thinks I will never be happy.

----------


## L

> I understand that. It's just so hard for me sometimes, especially with everything that's been going on in my life lately. I try my best not to give in to the suicidal thoughts but sometimes I get overwhelmed. I'm in a situation where a lot of people can help me if I need it.
> I really hope that I can keep hanging on and I'm going to try to get the help I need. There's just part of me that thinks I will never be happy.



You know sweety there is a different between have those thoughts and acting on them. Please talk when you have these thoughts, use your safety nets - I used to think I would never be happy, I didn't know where I would find it but I did and so can you  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> You know sweety there is a different between have those thoughts and acting on them. Please talk when you have these thoughts, use your safety nets - I used to think I would never be happy, I didn't know where I would find it but I did and so can you



Thank you  :Hug: 
I have been talking to people a lot about the thoughts and it does seem to help quite a bit.
Sometimes I act on them and sometimes I don't, but the last few days I haven't acted on them at all which is progress for me.
I'm going to take things one day at a time until I get better  ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

I made friends at work today! I'm not that weird now!  :Guitarist3:

----------


## Keddy

I woke up at 10 AM this morning instead of 2 PM  ::): 
I called out "sick" from work until Thursday... Trust me, I needed it, LOL.
And my bf and I have the house to ourselves for a whole week!  ::D:

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Someone asked _me_ for directions today.

----------


## SmileyFace

Hung out with friend at her work earlier today. Just got home right now. Had plenty of good conversations with her and a few others at the place.

----------


## L

> I woke up at 10 AM this morning instead of 2 PM 
> I called out "sick" from work until Thursday... Trust me, I needed it, LOL.
> And my bf and I have the house to ourselves for a whole week!



Don't do anything I wouldn't do.....that give you a lot to do  :;):

----------


## L

Having a really nice day with my boyfriend, well needed

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I just got a call from an employer asking me to come in tomorrow for an interview. I hadn't applied anywhere in weeks. I think I'm sitting under a lucky star, and all the luck I'll ever have again in my life ._.

My resume must be sprinkled with fairy magic.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Had a proper workout and finally seem to be targeting my abs. They took a much-needed beating today >.<

----------


## QuietCalamity

I spoke up in class quite a bit today. I'm doing a lot better with my social anxiety than last week. I was wrong, my meds are still working great.

----------


## Keddy

> I spoke up in class quite a bit today. I'm doing a lot better with my social anxiety than last week. I was wrong, my meds are still working great.



Keep speaking up. It does wonders.  ::

----------


## Keddy

Woke up early again this morning  ::

----------


## L

I have a phone interview tomorrow

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I have a phone interview tomorrow



good luck!

----------


## L

> good luck!



Thank you, I am going to need it....getting anxious now!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My face was flaking so I finally gave in and took the 2 minutes required to exfoliate it.

yay i'm being proactive

----------


## Keddy

My older brother just sent me a text saying, "I wish I had been there for you more often. I wish I was a better brother and a better friend. I'm here if you need me, Keddy."
That literally made me cry. I really thought he hated me and now that my parents have cut me off, I at least know one person in my family is there for me.

----------


## L

> My older brother just sent me a text saying, "I wish I had been there for you more often. I wish I was a better brother and a better friend. I'm here if you need me, Keddy."
> That literally made me cry. I really thought he hated me and now that my parents have cut me off, I at least know one person in my family is there for me.



 ::):

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I had a good experience at the pharmacy. I was putting off getting my medication refilled because I thought it was going to be complicated, but it was very painless. The staff spoke English (although I could tell a little reluctantly) and was able to give me my prescription upon presentation of my BC CareCard, and Montreal address/number. They smiled a bit when I started off with "778-" (Vancouver area code), then quickly corrected myself with "514-" (Montreal area code). The cost also came out $14 cheaper than I thought, so I have a bit more money to spend on groceries. I also spoke to my pharmacy back home before leaving and they sent a request to have my insurance include this particularly medication, so hopefully I can get a rebate back eventually. So I now have an entire month's supply of medication and can leave that to rest.

While waiting, a French lady in a wheelchair was having trouble getting in because the doors don't have a button to open them. I went to help her and she spoke in French, making a gesture and saying something about how they needed an automatic button. "Merci madammoiselle".. Aw. I spoke English the entire time though, and her French. 

See! English-only and French-only speakers can get along  ::): 

Cashiers still give me the occasional stink-eye though.

----------


## SmileyFace

Finally sent an email to my bf to see if all's ok. He's been rather quiet.

----------


## L

> Finally sent an email to my bf to see if all's ok. He's been rather quiet.



You hear back

----------


## L

I got some extra sleep

----------


## SmileyFace

> You hear back



Not yet. Since I sent it rather late in the night, I can't expect a response right now so soon. I'm gonna text him tomorrow or Monday as well, whether or not I get a response to the email

----------


## GunnyHighway

Changed the oil in my car, moved my all season rear tires to the front, moved the winter tires to the back (Facing the right direction too, unlike before), and found out there was a huge chunk of rubber something in my blower motor that was causing the stupid amount of noise coming from it when I turned on the AC. Learned a bunch of stuff today thanks to a buddy!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

-half-assed a workout
-got out of the house for a bit
-made pasta salad  ::D:

----------


## SmileyFace

Had a good workout at the gym today despite feeling so out of shape after weeks of being inactive and a total fatass lol

----------


## Koalafan

> -half-assed a workout
> -got out of the house for a bit
> -made pasta salad



I think we all know the pasta salad is the most important part!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I think we all know the pasta salad is the most important part!



Oh, for sure it is xD. I love pasta salad.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

1. I passed by these two middle-aged French guys sitting on their porch, among the twirly staircases characteristic of the buildings in the neighbourhood. I usually see them when I go to the Metro, but avoid eye contact. This time, coming back, I saw them glance at me and knew they recognized me. I bit the bullet and waved, and both of them waved back right away  ::): 

2. I bought some makeup I'll be running out of soon, and more groceries (Uncle Ben's instant rice- variety! lol).

3. I called my landlord to ask a question. I usually have so much apprehension surrounding phone calls, but since I began preparing for this trip (starting with a disastrous phone interview), it's been a steady improvement.

----------


## SmileyFace

went to the gym. had a decent workout on my arms  ::):

----------


## Keddy

My boyfriend and I took a daytrip together  ::):  I forgot what a nice feeling it is to spend a whole day out of the house. We were outdoors almost the entire time and it was a really beautiful day. I took some great pictures.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Just trying to stay positive...experiencing minor results.

----------


## Keddy

I had a much-needed, well-deserved, much better day. Such a relief.
Work wasn't that bad. I had the pleasure of firing an intern that was causing a lot of problems, so that took a massive load off my shoulders.
I went to my dance practice and had the most fun I've had in weeks. Dancing makes me feel so free and it's great exercise.
Weighed myself and I lost another pound! Eight more to go!!!

----------


## SmileyFace

Managed to really ween myself out of the heavy anxiety and paranoia I've experienced the past week or so. I now feel like myself again. Those long drives to and from work really help me clear my mind and think things a lot more rationally more easily.

----------


## Keddy

Went to the gym and did a complete workout. Weights, running, crunches, everything. At this rate I'll lose the 8 pounds I have left to lose in no time  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. My big issue though is I need to get out of the damn house. Plan on doing that tomorrow. Go for a walk or something. I temporarily fixed my mp3 payer situation, so I'll be able to have my tunes with me. All the music suddenly disappeared off my iPod a few days ago (and I haven't been able to get it back on), but I've got two backup mp3 players. Honestly the easiest one to use so far is this little pink Sansa I got in 2007. It takes one triple A battery and that keeps it going for a looong time. My Lyra sounds better but it doesn't go very loud and it's faulty in a lot of the same ways my iPod is.

----------


## L

Got a letter telling me I am short listed for an interview in two months in a private hospital - there are problems attached to this job

----------


## nothing

I've been having more panic attacks lately and I'd normally start drinking and taking benzos to stop them; today I resisted the temptation and distracted myself with other things. Haven't had a drink or taken any pills since May 12th.

----------


## Keddy

> I've been having more panic attacks lately and I'd normally start drinking and taking benzos to stop them; today I resisted the temptation and distracted myself with other things. Haven't had a drink or taken any pills since May 12th.



Good work, my friend  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I've been having more panic attacks lately and I'd normally start drinking and taking benzos to stop them; today I resisted the temptation and distracted myself with other things. Haven't had a drink or taken any pills since May 12th.



Wow, that's certainly admirable. Awesome job!

----------


## Keddy

I had a good day today. It turns out that the friends I thought were ignoring me, were not ignoring me. Other stuff was going on and I misunderstood.
Totally understandable. They probably thought I hated them too. I know what it's like to have a lot going on...

----------


## SmileyFace

Left the house for a few hours after finishing my internship today. Did some errands and relaxed. Really needed to get out of the house.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Made vegetarian BLTs for dinner. So grood! And healthy.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

-Worked out 
-Got out of the house for three hours or so 
-Made pasta salad again for our BBQ tomorrow
-Made a two layer chocolate cake with buttercream icing for my aunt's birthday
-Ate a salad...which will not cancel out all the buttercream icing I ate, but still.
-Read my makeup bottle and learned that it's not just hardening to my face because it's old or something (these things should have expiry dates, I ran outta my usual stuff and have no idea whatsoever how long I've had the other stuff for). It's actually for oil control. And it works. And it's like seven dollars. I am FLOORED that it works for me at all. I have an extremely hard time trying to deal with my oily face. I'll likely be buying that for the time being. Obviously not the highest quality product around, but I'll buy the fancy $50 bottles when I have that kind of money to shell out.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I bought a lot of food and ate most of it.

----------


## SmileyFace

Had a great time with the bf today at the beach. Glad things were actually ok all along. I'm also glad I talked about myself more too (I'm sometimes terrified of doing this still  ::(:  )

----------


## L

> Had a great time with the bf today at the beach. Glad things were actually ok all along. I'm also glad I talked about myself more too (I'm sometimes terrified of doing this still  )



Glad to hear it

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

My laundry came out almost completely dry from the dryer at the laundromat this time.

----------


## L

I did my washing and changed my bed sheets

----------


## Keddy

I quit my job!!! I had to leave. It was taking too much out of me.
---
I have a new job now, I am going to be handling dogs (in dog shows, like the ones you see on TV) professionally now. I had my first show this weekend, that's why I wasn't on here. I handled dogs when I was younger and just got a job offer on Friday to show dogs again- it really pays to have connections with professional handlers!!
The Border collie I handled today took Best of Opposite Sex, btw (dog show Nerdspeak- a male dog won the breed so she was runner-up, best female).

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I quit my job!!! I had to leave. It was taking too much out of me.
> ---
> I have a new job now, I am going to be handling dogs (in dog shows, like the ones you see on TV) professionally now. I had my first show this weekend, that's why I wasn't on here. I handled dogs when I was younger and just got a job offer on Friday to show dogs again- it really pays to have connections with professional handlers!!
> The Border collie I handled today took Best of Opposite Sex, btw (dog show Nerdspeak- a male dog won the breed so she was runner-up, best female).



Congratulations! That sounds amazing!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I quit my job!!! I had to leave. It was taking too much out of me.
> ---
> I have a new job now, I am going to be handling dogs (in dog shows, like the ones you see on TV) professionally now. I had my first show this weekend, that's why I wasn't on here. I handled dogs when I was younger and just got a job offer on Friday to show dogs again- it really pays to have connections with professional handlers!!
> The Border collie I handled today took Best of Opposite Sex, btw (dog show Nerdspeak- a male dog won the breed so she was runner-up, best female).



Your new job sounds like fun  ::): . I'm sure it will be a lot less stressful than your previous one. Good luck, I hope you adjust quickly!

----------


## Keddy

> Congratulations! That sounds amazing!!







> Your new job sounds like fun . I'm sure it will be a lot less stressful than your previous one. Good luck, I hope you adjust quickly!



Thanks, guys  ::): 
Yeah, it is a lot of fun, and the really awesome part is that I'm doing what I love. Dogs are my life  :Heart: 
And I have great work hours- the shows are on weekends for the most part, and most of them are far away, so bf and I get to make little vacations out of those weekends!
And I get paid to train, groom, and handle other peoples' dogs. How awesome is that?!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did two loads of laundry & put them away. It's rare for me to actually put my clothes back into the closet/drawers. Usually the laundry basket then just doubles as my closet, as I couldn't be bothered trying to squeeze them back into their rightful locations.

----------


## SmileyFace

Did well today at my internship. I think I'm enjoying it more -- and that is only if I talk more, and I did today. Joined in on a pizza party there and chatted with a few coworkers. It was pretty nice.

----------


## Keddy

I just made my 1000th post!!!  :boogie:

----------


## Koalafan

> Did two loads of laundry & put them away. It's rare for me to actually put my clothes back into the closet/drawers. Usually the laundry basket then just doubles as my closet, as I couldn't be bothered trying to squeeze them back into their rightful locations.



Glad to hear I'm not the only one to do that!  :Tongue: 

I guess my positive thing is that I'm actually in a good mood and my anxiety spike I had Saturday has finally toned down so I actually feel like a sane human being  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Glad to hear I'm not the only one to do that! 
> 
> I guess my positive thing is that I'm actually in a good mood and my anxiety spike I had Saturday has finally toned down so I actually feel like a sane human being



Hi-5! Join the lazy club. My laundry room is two floors below me, so by the time I've climbed up the stairs it's like...eh, that's enough work for today.

Glad you're feeling better  ::):

----------


## Keddy

I'm probably going to New York for a dog show in a few weeks. Pretty exciting!
And the owner of the kennel I'm working for wants to sign my name onto a few of her dogs' papers, so I will be the proud co-owner of some gorgeous Border collies!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> I'm probably going to New York for a dog show in a few weeks. Pretty exciting!
> And the owner of the kennel I'm working for wants to sign my name onto a few of her dogs' papers, so I will be the proud co-owner of some gorgeous Border collies!!



Keddy, something I'm curious about. Don't you have to give two weeks to your other job first? Or did you just not give a [BEEP]?

----------


## Keddy

> Keddy, something I'm curious about. Don't you have to give two weeks to your other job first? Or did you just not give a [BEEP]?



I quit my other job on the spot when I got the offer for this one. I seriously didn't give a fuck.

----------


## Keddy

I went to the gym again today, did a full workout there, and then bf and I went running with the dogs. I'm on the home stretch now!! Only five more pounds left to drop before I'm at my target weight!!  :boogie:

----------


## nothing

I went out to the local community college because they have a walking path. I sat on a park bench there for a bit and watched the geese, then I walked around for a few minutes. I started to panic a little so I left, but at least I finally did it; I've been thinking about walking there for months so it was good to go this first time and I plan to do  it again tomorrow morning. I'll walk further next time.

----------


## Keddy

Had a very lazy, relaxing day (for the most part). My ex (I hate calling him that, he's my friend as well) had an issue earlier that gave me a bit of a scare but I'm so glad to hear he's OK. 
Most of today was spent with my bf watching TV and playing video games. Lazy, boring, but no stress. It was too gross of a day out to do anything though so it worked out well.

----------


## Keddy

Today is my boyfriend's birthday!!! Happy 21st birthday Roman! I love you.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

Edit: Oopsie, wrong thread... OK, I'll make it something positive I've done today: I got him a birthday present and he really liked it ^_^

----------


## L

In no way perfect I did a good job today

----------


## SmileyFace

Put in more hours in my internship today.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. My legs are getting all muscly again. I don't like the way it looks on my legs, but at the same time it's like...cool! I made that happen. So I'm proud of it anyway.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I've been starting my post-grad job search and it's been really confusing. I can see where I want to go, but not how to get there. I had a drink and starting rambling to Tim about everything I was worried about and he helped me refocus. He's not spiritual, but what it boils down to is that I need to have faith. God will take me where I need to go.

----------


## Keddy

Bf and I did a seven-mile hike today, walked a couple more miles downtown to the coffee shop, and went swimming at the beach.
I'm friggin exhausted but at this rate I'm going to drop those last three pounds in no time!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did a few exercises, got two loads of laundry done, washed the floors, did two loads of dishes (I envy those of you with dishwashers), and cleaned out the freezer + made up a list of everything that's in it so we know what we have and what we don't have.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I called an online friend on the phone for the first time today, and we talked for a long time. There's a park across the laundromat so I was going back and forth to check on my laundry, then going back to sit on a bench. Really sunny and kids everywhere and people were happy.

----------


## Keddy

Did more hiking, walking, and swimming today. 
It's coming down to the final stretch here... Tomorrow is judgment day. Tomorrow is the day I have to get on the scale and see if I've reached my goal... Scary but exciting...
*Fingers crossed*

----------


## Kirsebaer

Worked out this evening even though I was exhausted from waking up at 4:50 a.m. to go to work and getting home at 4 p.m.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Did a few exercises, got two loads of laundry done, washed the floors, did two loads of dishes (I envy those of you with dishwashers), and cleaned out the freezer + made up a list of everything that's in it so we know what we have and what we don't have.



cleaning out the freezer/fridge is one of the worst chores ever  :Tongue:  I'd rather do the dishes

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> cleaning out the freezer/fridge is one of the worst chores ever  I'd rather do the dishes



And that's exactly why I split the duties with my mother.  :: 

Dishes are alright if it's one gigantic load a day instead of two. We cook and bake a lot here, so everything's always dirty.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got up an hour earlier than I usually do and worked out.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Worked almost four hours of overtime.

----------


## SmileyFace

Did some shopping this morning  ::D:  Bought some lovely things all while getting some cardio in for the day  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Just got my first smart phone!!  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Walked to my hair appointment. Just got a cut this time. I prefer it longer but in the summer a lot less shits are given. It looks healthier with more split ends snipped off.

----------


## Keddy

Went on Skype (which I'm normally afraid of btw) with my buddy Chris from college, who lives in Florida.
First thing he said was, "Holy CRAP you've lost a lot of weight! You look like a movie star, dude!" - Exact quote LOL...
That made me feel pretty damn good.  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Bought a new shirt yesterday and wore it today. It was plaid-ish, but that's not the point. That was the first time I wore something purple (maybe even closer to pink on some parts of the shirt). I didn't feel weird at all with the "girly" colours as my dad always put it.

----------


## luvcuddling2

I posted my journal on Craigslist. . .it got banned. . .

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. My back thigh muscles are kinda massive now. I'm not even using weights to squat or anything. My body just likes to bulk up. Still not a huge fan of that, but at least I feel sorta healthy.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Worked out. *My back thigh muscles are kinda massive now*. I'm not even using weights to squat or anything. My body just likes to bulk up. Still not a huge fan of that, but at least I feel sorta healthy.



Hawt!!
(Full homo)

----------


## nothing

Went walking at a local park (a new one) and said hello to some guy walking the other way. He wasn't very friendly, but whatever, I did it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Hawt!!
> (Full homo)



 ::

----------


## L

I little tidying I guess

----------


## nothing

Went on an even longer walk today, part of which was through an abandoned subdivision with very steep hills. It was good exercise, but the point is to get out and come into contact with people. I also walked through a park and said hello to a few people, even asked one lady how she was doing. Another woman scowled at me when I said hello, even though she had just said hello to another person she had passed by, but whatever, I don't care. I think it's time to start working harder on communicating with people, the thought makes me pretty nervous, but I have to do this.

----------


## L

> Went on an even longer walk today, part of which was through an abandoned subdivision with very steep hills. It was good exercise, but the point is to get out and come into contact with people. I also walked through a park and said hello to a few people, even asked one lady how she was doing. Another woman scowled at me when I said hello, even though she had just said hello to another person she had passed by, but whatever, I don't care. I think it's time to start working harder on communicating with people, the thought makes me pretty nervous, but I have to do this.



Hey, I remember reading a post on how you got the above task and you didn't want to do it. Go for for doing it  ::):  I hope things get easier, good luck!

----------


## L

I read a lot this morning at work, making progress with this book even though I am losing interest in it!

----------


## Keddy

I was up early today. Leaves me time to get more stuff done.

----------


## Keddy

> Went on an even longer walk today, part of which was through an abandoned subdivision with very steep hills. It was good exercise, but the point is to get out and come into contact with people. I also walked through a park and said hello to a few people, even asked one lady how she was doing. Another woman scowled at me when I said hello, even though she had just said hello to another person she had passed by, but whatever, I don't care. I think it's time to start working harder on communicating with people, the thought makes me pretty nervous, but I have to do this.



I'm glad you're doing it!  ::): 
That stuff makes me nervous too. It's a big step for some of us. I'm happy you've gotten the chance to work on it!

----------


## nothing

> Hey, I remember reading a post on how you got the above task and you didn't want to do it. Go for for doing it  I hope things get easier, good luck!







> I'm glad you're doing it! 
> That stuff makes me nervous too. It's a big step for some of us. I'm happy you've gotten the chance to work on it!



Thank you both, it is difficult, but I can't keep taking the easy way out.

----------


## Keddy

> Thank you both, it is difficult, but I can't keep taking the easy way out.



You have a great attitude about this!  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Hiked along a long trail for 2 hours earlier today (walked almost 2 miles total)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out.

----------


## Koalafan

Had some drinks and awesome food with a couple of friends! Had a really good night  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> Had some drinks and awesome food with a couple of friends! Had a really good night



What kinda foods  ::o:  omnomnom

----------


## Keddy

> Had some drinks and awesome food with a couple of friends! Had a really good night



Yay!!  :Hug:

----------


## nothing

Went to the local health food market to pick up supplements. I think the lady there thought I was going to shoplift because I looked nervous, but it went alright. It's the only health food market in this area, so they SERIOUSLY overcharge, but I did it. I'll go back to ordering online for better prices, I just wanted to know I could do it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Made strawberry-banana yogurt pops  ::D:

----------


## nothing

I don't know if this qualifies, but I was feeling really hopeless earlier and wanted to do something self-destructive like begin drinking and taking pills again. Instead, I took the dog for a walk then did some yoga. I still feel shitty, but at least I didn't destroy myself.

----------


## SmileyFace

Ran and walked 2 miles earlier this morning. Did a little better than I expected  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I don't know if this qualifies, but I was feeling really hopeless earlier and wanted to do something self-destructive like begin drinking and taking pills again. Instead, I took the dog for a walk then did some yoga. I still feel shitty, but at least I didn't destroy myself.



Of course that counts! That's awesome.

----------


## nothing

> Of course that counts! That's awesome.



Doesn;t count, I ended up destroying myself. I'll stay out of this thread because I'm a downer.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Doesn;t count, I ended up destroying myself. I'll stay out of this thread because I'm a downer.



You're not a downer. And you're quite welcome in this thread. I'm sure you will be able to bounce back.  :: 


----

Uhh worked out, if you could call that a workout. Wasn't really feelin' it today, which I blame on the humidity. If the wind would die down I could actually leave the house and go for a walk, but there's nothing pleasant about wind-burned ears and a hair tornado. Maybe I should just pull a Britney Spears and shave it all off. That would be a shame though. I'm just starting to like it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got out of the house for a couple of hours.  :: 
Also got out of bed earlier than usual.

----------


## Chantellabella

Been able to write down my feelings and write how each person in my past hurt me. 

I know that doesn't sound hard, but for me, that's been an impossible task up until now.

----------


## Keddy

> Been able to write down my feelings and write how each person in my past hurt me. 
> 
> I know that doesn't sound hard, but for me, that's been an impossible task up until now.



Good for you for being able to do that, Cindy! I'm glad you finally got your feelings written down. I hope it helps.  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

My boyfriend wants to go on a dinner cruise in Boston Harbor tonight  ::D: 
That's so romantic and I feel so loved  :Heart:

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Finally finally getting around to fixing my laptop today without giving up in frustration. It is taking FOREVER but it's gettin done. That's about all I can say about this not-so-lovely Sunday

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for a walk to the store. It's not that far of a walk, come to think of it. Enough of one, but still.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. Can't do sit-ups anymore though  ::(: . There's this little pop in my back when I try. It's been happening for a while, so I don't think I should continue with them.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> ^ As an alternative you could try sitting on the side of your bed, leaning at least halfway backwards with your hands next to you on the edge of the bed for support and to keep your back straight. Then raising both knees, or one at a time.
> 
> If the popping doesn't hurt then it's probably nothing to worry about. I have that with my right hip when doing certain movements and someone who should know about these things told me it's just some air between the joints that causes the pop. But yeah, it's very annoying and it just doesn't feel right.



Thanks, I may try that  ::): . There are a couple other core exercises I've been getting used to for a while now anyway. That's good to know about the pops, too. They don't hurt so I'm sure it's fine I just don't like to chance anything. I can recreate a similar pop with both of my hips if I stretch a certain way. Now that you bring it up, that really is all it feels like - air between joints. But it's like you said, It doesn't feel right. It's instinctive for me to stop doing what I'm doing when I feel it even though there's no pain.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Was able to add some alternative ab exercises to my routine.

----------


## SmileyFace

Had a decent ab workout at the gym today.

Made a chicken salad sandwich for the first time ever. Didn't come out too bad either.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Potted my first plant (yesterday). I go through so much thyme while cooking I figured I'd might as well just grow some. It's already started crawling out a bit and it's only been 24 hours.

----------


## Koalafan

Feeling a bit better today after a major depression crash yesterday

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. What I'm finding is that it's super easy to target your thighs, but that's about it.  ::\: 
Everything else takes A LOT more effort.

----------


## Keddy

I'm home from the hospital. On a couple of medications to sort out my blood pressure issues but other than that I'm OK. I feel a lot better knowing it was nothing serious, those symptoms were pretty horrifying. Maybe more horrifying than they would be for someone else just because I have such intense anxiety. I'm resting and I'm feeling pretty alright now. Who knew low blood pressure could make me feel so sick. I'm just glad to hear that I'm alright.  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

- took my parents out for lunch
- worked out
- gave my dog a shower and now he smells like flowers and therefore is allowed to sleep next to me in bed  :Tongue:

----------


## SmileyFace

-Went to the gym
- Watched the U.S.-Belgium World Cup game
- Currently on a roll on Yelp, writing a number of reviews I had to catch up on for the past few months lol

----------


## Keddy

Went on a lovely boat ride with my boyfriend and we explored an island  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> Went on a lovely boat ride with my boyfriend and we explored an island



 ::o:  what island

----------


## Keddy

> what island



Block Island, off the coast of Narragansett RI  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

I decided I would go downtown for the Canada Day celebrations. Then I cracked a beer and said *nah, [BEEP] that.* (Anxiety of going alone, yay) Then I got bored and went anyways. Mother Mother played the last hour of the show and it was amaaaaaazing. They put on such a ridiculously good show live. Jasmin Parkin is a ball of fun, was surprised to see someone on keyboards having that much fun.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

- got my loan thingamajigger mailed
- scheduled a doctor appointment 
- scheduled a dentist appointment

----------


## SmileyFace

-Tried my best at work today... asked for help a lot, as I should
-Hung out with friend at a new food place... that was pretty fun
-Had a nice mini joy ride around my city afterwards for a few minutes... very peaceful

----------


## Keddy

Roman and I were finally able to talk a little bit about marriage  ::): 
It's waaaay too soon for either of us to propose or anything, but I find a lot of comfort in the fact that we talked about it, the conversation went well, and the prospect of it is there on the table and not infinitely far in the future from now  ::D:

----------


## Monowheat

I got up and made the trip into town today (long bus journey) even though I really wanted to stay in bed and feel sorry for myself.

Also, congratulatory e-hugs for Keddy and Roman.  :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> Roman and I were finally able to talk a little bit about marriage 
> It's waaaay too soon for either of us to propose or anything, but I find a lot of comfort in the fact that we talked about it, the conversation went well, and the prospect of it is there on the table and not infinitely far in the future from now



Aww that's adorable!  ::D:   :Hug:

----------


## SmileyFace

So far today, I went to the gym. Used the rowing machine for about 30 minutes  ::D:  Good cardio.

----------


## Keddy

> Also, congratulatory e-hugs for Keddy and Roman.







> Aww that's adorable!



Aww thank you guys  :Hug:   :Heart:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Finally got my new (used) muffler all ground down and clean. Spray paint has begun, hopefully this will be enough to stop rust from eating this pipe away for as long as I still own the car.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out to some new tunes  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> Finally got my new (used) muffler all ground down and clean. Spray paint has begun, hopefully this will be enough to stop rust from eating this pipe away for as long as I still own the car.



I first read this as "new muffin" earlier this morning. Then when I came across the post again right now, I read it as mullet. Just thought I share lol

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I first read this as "new muffin" earlier this morning. Then when I came across the post again right now, I read it as mullet. Just thought I share lol



olawdy. Please smack me in the head if I ever spray paint a muffin...or have a mullet for that matter  :Rofl:

----------


## Keddy

> I first read this as "new muffin" earlier this morning. Then when I came across the post again right now, I read it as mullet. Just thought I share lol







> olawdy. Please smack me in the head if I ever spray paint a muffin...or have a mullet for that matter



HAHAHAHAHA!!! LOL you guys  ::

----------


## Keddy

> Killed a spider that must have immigrated from the jungle in Africa. I'm pretty sure it had cheekbones.



AAAAAAAAAUGGGGGHHHHH!!! The horror!!!!  :shake: 
I have pretty bad arachnophobia. I'm seriously glad I have never seen such a beast as you're describing there. Ugh, the mental images I just had...

----------


## Keddy

I calmed down after talking to Roman. I mean, I did cut, but I didn't do any further damage to myself and I didn't attempt suicide. That's as positive as it's going to get for today. But I'm here, I'm alive, and I'm in good hands. I have the best boyfriend ever and I cannot wait to marry him  :Heart:

----------


## Keddy

> Do you have to leave your state for that, or has the US finally adopted gay marriage in all the states?



Same-sex marriage has been legal in Massachusetts since 2004!  ::): 
But Roman is from Poland originally and it's still not legal there which makes both of us sad  ::(:  But we're never planning on living outside of the US anyway LOL

----------


## Keddy

I got the job I got the job I got the job!!!!  ::D: 
They want me to start on Thursday. I'm going to be working at a performing arts center for kids in elementary through high school. I seriously thought this job was out of my reach but the lady I interviewed with really liked me!!! Woohooo!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I got the job I got the job I got the job!!!! 
> They want me to start on Thursday. I'm going to be working at a performing arts center for kids in elementary through high school. I seriously thought this job was out of my reach but the lady I interviewed with really liked me!!! Woohooo!!!



Congratulations Keddy! That's awesome news  :Celebrate: 

---

Worked out & went for a 30 minute walk. Still a bit too hot for the walk back home to be comfortable, but it was still nice to get out of the house and get some sun.

Oh, and I figured out how to get music on my phone without using iTunes. I'm tarp as a shack. Not really. Not even close. But hey, I did it! Would have done it a long time ago but I just never needed to until now. Wish my MP3 players would cooperate, but this is actually really convenient.

----------


## Keddy

> Congratulations Keddy! That's awesome news 
> 
> ---
> 
> Worked out & went for a 30 minute walk. Still a bit too hot for the walk back home to be comfortable, but it was still nice to get out of the house and get some sun.
> 
> Oh, and I figured out how to get music on my phone without using iTunes. I'm tarp as a shack. Not really. Not even close. But hey, I did it! Would have done it a long time ago but I just never needed to until now. Wish my MP3 players would cooperate, but this is actually really convenient.



Thank you!  ::): 
And I download music that way too. Haven't used iTunes in over two years LOL. We are smarter than the System, Illusion  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

Observation day at work went well  ::): 
I officially start tomorrow. I'm anxious obviously but that goes without saying LOL. I'm sure I'll be fine. 
I'm proud of myself that I got hired to be a dance instructor  ::): 
Some of the kids are adorable and wonderful and really seem to like me but there are these two who are about fifteen who are MONSTERS. They already hate me. Fifteen is a bad age, at least from my standpoint in a teaching position.
But yeah, this thread is about positive things, so... Excited about starting my new job and I hope I can stick with this job this time  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Thank you! 
> And I download music that way too. Haven't used iTunes in over two years LOL. We are smarter than the System, Illusion



Hi-5  :: 
We're oozing with superior intelligence. I used iTunes for something like a week when I bought an iPod....five years ago? That's how long I've been holding onto the POS hoping one day it will magically work properly again. At this point, I think it's safe to say that's not going to happen. It's nice being able to scroll through my music freely on my phone rather than hit the "next" arrow two hundred times to get to the song I want to hear. 




> This made me smile. It's such a silly accomplishment but I know all too well how hard it can be to get yourself out of the house. (something I haven't been able to do the last 3 days..)



Three days? Pshh you novice, you!  :Tongue: 
Most of my "accomplishments" are anything I do that isn't lying in bed throwing myself a pity party. You know it's bad when you're patting yourself on the back for putting away your laundry. Facecloths in the linen closet? Today was a productive day.

----------


## Keddy

> Hi-5 
> *We're oozing with superior intelligence*. I used iTunes for something like a week when I bought an iPod....five years ago? That's how long I've been holding onto the POS hoping one day it will magically work properly again. At this point, I think it's safe to say that's not going to happen. It's nice being able to scroll through my music freely on my phone rather than hit the "next" arrow two hundred times to get to the song I want to hear.



Virtual high-five returned LOL
And yes, we are oozing with superior intelligence. No iTunes software can outsmart us! We are an unstoppable iTunes-less music downloading force!  ::D: 
Dear God, I hope I never get caught downloading music the way I do.

----------


## Chloe

i think if my dates add up correctly i haven't had a panic attack in two weeks this sunday, however i've got seeing matty and two more long shifts at work to go, if i do make it though it'll be the longest ive not panicked this year despite having two weeks filled with a fair amount of triggers  ::):  also i caught myself getting anxious at work and not making any decisions for myself, caught myself halfway through stressing and went screw it do it, it needs doing, so im proud of myself for that since im not often able to do that, happy chloe :~)

----------


## Monowheat

The last week has been pretty bad for me. I relapsed into my pit of despair (aka my bed) and after about 3-4 days of laying around, spending my days mostly asleep the fiancÃ© took action.

We spent yesterday in the garden, I helped him by raking up his grass cuttings. He knows sunshine cheers me up and being pushed to do something useful helped me out of my slump. We did a lot of garden work.

Today I'm proud because I did more gardening, when I was home alone (almost took the opportunity to go back to bed but didn't) and without prompting. I feel as though I achieved something, although the blister on my palm is decidedly unfun.  ::\:

----------


## Kirsebaer

- Got almost 11 hours of sleep  ::D: 
- Worked out;
- Went to the Notary's Office and picked up the last document I need in order to get married;
- Went to a cafe with my parents;
- Bought gifts for my in-laws  ::):

----------


## Keddy

My first official day at work was awesome  ::D: 
These kids love me. It makes me really happy. I had fun with the choreography myself too LOL. I think I'm really going to like being a dance teacher.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally taking care of my laptop's issues...this may take a while!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> My first official day at work was awesome 
> These kids love me. It makes me really happy. I had fun with the choreography myself too LOL. I think I'm really going to like being a dance teacher.



That sounds like a really cool job! I can't dance for shit, but I'll cream you in a head bobbing competition.  :Tongue: 

I also excel iiiin...
Foot tapping. 
Slightly swaying back and forth.
And my personal favourite: pretending that I know the lyrics.

----------


## Keddy

> That sounds like a really cool job! I can't dance for shit, but I'll cream you in a head bobbing competition. 
> 
> I also excel iiiin...
> Foot tapping. 
> Slightly swaying back and forth.
> And my personal favourite: pretending that I know the lyrics.



LOL come with us next time Roman and I go clubbing  :;):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> LOL come with us next time Roman and I go clubbing



You will not be disappointed you invited me.  ::D:

----------


## Keddy

> You will not be disappointed you invited me.



Yay!  :Hug:

----------


## nothing

I was so damn depressed yesterday, I was seriously considering ending my life. Instead, I woke up this morning, decided I wanted to keep trying, then tried to think of something constructive to do. My mother was planning on picking up a new mailbox for me to install for her because some asshole hit the last one, but I decided to drive to the hardware store, actually ask an employee where they were (that's really anxiety-provoking for me) and go pick it up and check out at the counter. Afterwards, I came home, assembled it and installed it. I guess I'm glad I didn't kill myself, hopefully life will work out somehow...?

----------


## Keddy

> I was so damn depressed yesterday, I was seriously considering ending my life. Instead, I woke up this morning, decided I wanted to keep trying, then tried to think of something constructive to do. My mother was planning on picking up a new mailbox for me to install for her because some asshole hit the last one, but I decided to drive to the hardware store, actually ask an employee where they were (that's really anxiety-provoking for me) and go pick it up and check out at the counter. Afterwards, I came home, assembled it and installed it. I guess I'm glad I didn't kill myself, hopefully life will work out somehow...?



I'm glad you're still here and I think you have a great attitude about this  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

Another awesome day at work. This new job is perfect. 
LOL when I came in this morning some of the younger kids were like "Keddy Keddy Keddy!!!" and ran up to hug me. That makes me feel so good, they've only known me for a few days and are already attached  ::): 
They're an age I can handle well, too. The majority of them are between nine and fifteen. The fifteen-year-olds were bad at first but they've warmed up to me. There's a kid named Tom who could be my clone LOL.
Some of the choreography is still a train wreck but I'm learning from the other teacher how to handle this with them. They respond really well to my feedback. They take my suggestions and then they try really hard and it makes me feel great to see that. 
Today one of the girls was like "You're really handsome" (in a little kid way, not a creepy way LOL) and they all agreed with her LOL and I was just like "Aww." I finally got one of the younger boys to stop calling me Mr. O'Connell (I was like "First names please!" LOL)
They were trying to guess how old I was and one of the kids said "Thirty-two" and another said "Twenty-seven" and I was like "No! I'm twenty-one!" because I turn twenty-one in a few weeks. Kids LOL.  ::):

----------


## nothing

> I'm glad you're still here and I think you have a great attitude about this



Thanks, congratulations on the new job BTW, I'm glad it's going so well.

----------


## Keddy

> Thanks, congratulations on the new job BTW, I'm glad it's going so well.



Thank you!  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I was so damn depressed yesterday, I was seriously considering ending my life. Instead, I woke up this morning, decided I wanted to keep trying, then tried to think of something constructive to do. My mother was planning on picking up a new mailbox for me to install for her because some asshole hit the last one, but I decided to drive to the hardware store, actually ask an employee where they were (that's really anxiety-provoking for me) and go pick it up and check out at the counter. Afterwards, I came home, assembled it and installed it. I guess I'm glad I didn't kill myself, hopefully life will work out somehow...?



Nice to see you're continuing to make positive choices. You're stronger than you think.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Made my sister yet another birthday cake.  :Tongue: 
My mother was supposed to make it but didn't have time. No big deal for me - I love baking.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I worked my [BEEP] off soooo hard the past two days. I did more work in two days than the previous *two* guys did in three weeks. It's insane how badly people can do a very simple job. 

After moving 240 full-sized PCs four times or more up and down shelves, and palletizing 150 of them, my body is soooore. Feels good though, been a while since I worked that hard physically.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Just got back from a 40min or so walk. Took advantage of the last daylight hour of the day. Kept a pretty fast, steady pace the whole time. There was a nice cool breeze and I hardly saw anybody, which is great. I think I'll follow the same route next time since it was a nice mixture of uphill and downhill. I still have a ton of steam to let off and could probably go for about five more of those power walks lol, but I think that's enough for today. This morning I managed some ab exercises - those didn't cause me any pain. Butt/thigh stuff did though, so I had to stop immediately. Threw a teensy tiny amount of calf exercises in there, just trying to gage how much I could handle. Not bad. Not bad at all. I lost all the progress I made due to 475973 setbacks, so my motivation is through the roof. 

Oh, and I tried SweatBlock on my back. Much to my surprise...I noticed a difference. I should try Drysol on my back too. My whole entire back. That would be ridiculously helpful if I didn't have to worry about that anymore. It's just such a large area. Worth a shot though, especially if it's too irritating for under my arms. Hrmm.

----------


## Keddy

Realizing that I'm now officially able to refer to Roman as my fiance  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Realizing that I'm now officially able to refer to Roman as my fiance



Congratulations!  :Hug:

----------


## nothing

Not only did I go to the grocery store on my own again today, I also went to get my oil changed in my car and had the tires rotated. I've never done that before, my mother would always take my car in and I always felt so damn useless when she did. I was okay there, I spoke a little bit to the woman who worked there, I felt kind of awkward because I didn't follow her quickly when she was trying to show me how horrible my tires are and she told me to come around behind the counter so she could show me an estimate for new tires. She told me "come on around, don't be afraid" and I felt like an idiot and started to think about how I'd never be normal and never be able to function etc, but I'm getting over those thoughts now and just accepting what I did as a win. It's really brutal, but I HAVE to keep pushing myself into these situations and overcoming them. A week ago, there's NO WAY I would have done this, so I'm improving. Just two months ago I wasn't going anywhere, then I started going to the grocery store with my mother, which made me feel a little worse because I feel worthless when I need her company, but now I'm insisting on doing these things alone, so I think the improvement is definitely pretty large. I actually feel optimistic right now, which is a foreign feeling to me and I don't really know how to handle it, it's making me nervous, but I'm going to accept this positive feeling instead of retreating back into isolation. I'm still crazy as hell, but I really do see some improvement and I'm going to keep moving forward with my life. I can have a good life, I don't have to be lonely, miserable and suicidal anymore, I never had to be, I made myself that way and I can change it.

----------


## nothing

> Realizing that I'm now officially able to refer to Roman as my fiance



That's fantastic, it's great to see that you have love and happiness in your life! You deserve that happiness, don't forget it!  ::):   ::):

----------


## nothing

I didn't mention it in my last post, but I was also fairly communicative with another customer at Tire Kingdom. She was waiting with me for her own car to be worked on and she spilled her soda on the ground and seemed concerned about cleaning it up. I hesitated for a few seconds, but eventually I mentioned that there were probably paper towels in the restroom and I went to the men's room to get some. They were out in there, but I said that the woman's room probably had some and she went in there and found some, afterwards she thanked me. It's not a really big deal, but whatever, I did it.

----------


## Hexagon

> Realizing that I'm now officially able to refer to Roman as my fiance



Congrats : )


It's still early, but I managed to wake up at a decent time today, and two books I ordered last week should be in the post. If I can get some errands done with today, I'll feel better.

----------


## Keddy

> Congratulations!







> That's fantastic, it's great to see that you have love and happiness in your life! You deserve that happiness, don't forget it!







> Congrats : )



Aww, thank you guys  :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

Another awesome, I mean just REALLY fantastic day at work!  ::): 
And I'm going to the gym. It's so hard to force myself to go but when I make the effort to go there I can usually get in a decent workout.  ::):

----------


## nothing

It was really difficult, but I finally told my therapist about the sexual abuse that happened to me as a child. I was sweating, stuttering and my eye was twitching throughout and now I have a headache and I'm exhausted, but I did it. Sexual discussion is the #1 hardest thing for me to discuss with another person face-to-face, so this is a big deal in my life. I'm still really messed up in my mind when it comes to sex, but at least I don't want to kill myself over it at the moment; maybe I will be able to find love some day, I'm not completely hopeless.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> It was really difficult, but I finally told my therapist about the sexual abuse that happened to me as a child. I was sweating, stuttering and my eye was twitching throughout and now I have a headache and I'm exhausted, but I did it. Sexual discussion is the #1 hardest thing for me to discuss with another person face-to-face, so this is a big deal in my life. I'm still really messed up in my mind when it comes to sex, but at least I don't want to kill myself over it at the moment; maybe I will be able to find love some day, I'm not completely hopeless.



 :Hug:  That must have taken a lot of courage. 

***
I'm feeling really down and craving junk food, but I made a green smoothie with a nectarine and some cashews instead. I was worried I was going to waste my only nectarine on something that wouldn't turn out good, but it's awesome! Now I feel good about making a healthy choice instead of self-hating my way through half a bag of chips.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Put together my phone repair guide. Sadly I didn't actually get the phone fixed, but at least I might be able to help someone else out in the future since microphone issues on the HTC One (M7) are ridiculously common.

Shameless plug, would really mean a lot if you clicked on it even if you closed it right away. Tech website startups are hard to get rolling. http://forums.realhardwarereviews.co...t-replacement/

----------


## Keddy

There's nothing better than having a job that you come home from every day and say to yourself, "I love my job, it makes me happy."  ::):

----------


## nothing

Fixed the oven! The damn thing latched itself and wouldn't open, my pizza was stuck in there all day. I don't know why ovens have latches, but I ripped the thing out of the wall, took the panel off, then removed the latch bolt from the solenoid. You couldn't latch the thing shut now if you tried, just the way I like it  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Not feeling as awful as I was earlier. Got home from a nice walk a little while ago. Such a beautiful time for a walk, when the sun is setting. Now I'm sipping some white wine.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Walked for about 40 minutes this time. Not as enjoyable as the last walk, but at least I went. My leg bothered me quite a bit.

----------


## Keddy

Chris and Adam (my best friends from college) came to visit and I've been having a lot of fun with them today! I'm really happy Chris came all the way from Florida and Adam drove up from Maine to hang out with Roman and I. As soon as both of them heard we were engaged they said they had to come stay with us for a while  ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

Played my guitar for the first time in a long time. I'm gonna have blisters but that's ok. I feel better.

----------


## Monowheat

One of my biggest triggers for attacks is a person, a person I've now had to cut out of my life because of this. Today due to  my lack of thinking I ended up having to walk near his house. I didn't realise until I was there that it being Sunday he would likely be home. It would be a cruel twist of fate if he 'popped out to the shop' as I walked by or if he drove past me in his comings and goings.

The positive thing is that I did it, and I _didn't_ have a full attack! *proud* Yes I was nervous and I jumped at every black car that went by but I somehow managed (although I forgot about the aftermath  of continuing anxiety that I now have to deal with whilst at work) and I'm proud of myself for it.

----------


## Hexagon

I did some "housework" this morning (namely taking care of the garden outside and raking the backyard), and being productive always improves my mood.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for two walks today. Had to cut the second one short though because my stomach was way too upset. Feels like there's bricks in it. Did laundry. Put away laundry. Phoned the pharmacy. Oh, and I was able to do some of my usual exercise routine this morning. Not expecting the increased mobility to continue though. I know better than to get my hopes up.

----------


## Chantellabella

Have been accomplishing more than I did for 5.5 years at my other place of employment. It's amazing what you can do when you don't have an asshole bully on your head.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Picked up my new passport  ::):

----------


## nothing

I'm looking at things more positively today. I started walking again because my left foot felt better, well, now my right foot hurts in the same area my left foot did, but I'm not going to freak out over it. The left foot healed and so will the right one now.

It feels so much better to not destroy myself with anger and negativity, I'm just going to keep working at life and continue to get better and better at it; I've got this.  ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I'm looking at things more positively today. I started walking again because my left foot felt better, well, now my right foot hurts in the same area my left foot did, but I'm not going to freak out over it. The left foot healed and so will the right one now.
> 
> It feels so much better to not destroy myself with anger and negativity, I'm just going to keep working at life and continue to get better and better at it; I've got this.



Go you!! I love seeing a positive post from you.  ::):

----------


## nothing

> Go you!! I love seeing a positive post from you.



Thanks!  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for a 50 minute walk  ::D: 
Pain-free this time! I'm hoping that my walks are helping to keep things in working order. As in, maybe it will help with sciatica. Maybe this flare up is over?? I don't know.

----------


## nothing

RSVP'd to an anxiety meetup I found on meetup.com. It's 50 miles away because the area I live in has NOTHING going on, but screw it, I'm going anyway. The route looks pretty straightforward, 45 miles of the 50 are just highway driving, so I doubt I'll get lost. It's next Tuesday evening, I'm nervous but excited at the same time, I think doing stuff like this to get out of my miserable comfort zone is vital to my recovery.

----------


## nothing

> Went for a 50 minute walk 
> Pain-free this time! I'm hoping that my walks are helping to keep things in working order. As in, maybe it will help with sciatica. Maybe this flare up is over?? I don't know.



No PITA? Awesome!!!  ::):

----------


## Harpuia

Blood test, barely felt it.   ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> No PITA? Awesome!!!



No PITA!  :Tongue: 
Still gone today. Going to go knock on all the wood I can find...

----------


## nothing

> No PITA! 
> Still gone today. Going to go knock on all the wood I can find...



I just knocked on my desk for you, we've got it covered!  :;):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I just knocked on my desk for you, we've got it covered!



Haha, thanks!  ::D: 

I think my walk to and from my dentist appointment will have to do for today. It's like being inside an oven out there. So humid! From the looks of the weather forecast though, the next two days will be good walking days so I can make up for it then. My walk earlier was about a half hour long, so that's still better than nothing.

----------


## nothing

> so that's still better than _nothing_.



It's better than me? Doubtful!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> It's better than me? Doubtful!



ba dum tss  ::

----------


## Keddy

I'm alive... I don't know if that's really positive or not though. I don't even feel like myself right now so I don't know what to tell you. I'm confused, I'm sorry  ::(:

----------


## nothing

> I'm alive... I don't know if that's really positive or not though. I don't even feel like myself right now so I don't know what to tell you. I'm confused, I'm sorry



It is, it's very positive! Please stay amongst the living, clarity will eventually replace that confusion.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for my walk. Somehow resisted the urge to jump in front of a moving vehicle. It didn't change my mood, but I'm glad I still went. It might help me sleep tonight.

----------


## Harpuia

> Went for my walk. Somehow resisted the urge to jump in front of a moving vehicle. It didn't change my mood, but I'm glad I still went. It might help me sleep tonight.




 ::(:   :Hug: 

I reached 170 lbs. before my last meal today.  Gotta count good for something.

----------


## Keddy

> Went for my walk. Somehow resisted the urge to jump in front of a moving vehicle. It didn't change my mood, but I'm glad I still went. It might help me sleep tonight.



 :Hug:

----------


## Keddy

My thought process is back to normal. In other words, I can speak like a normal person again  ::): 
So, guys, what happened was: Last week I almost drank myself to death- I wasn't trying to kill myself this time, I was just super drunk, partying with Roman and our friends who were visiting us. And that on top of the fact that I was in the middle of a psychotic episode, let's just say it didn't go so well. I got alcohol poisoning and ended up in the ER. Unfortunately, despite everything I explained to him, Roman still thinks it was a suicide attempt  ::(:  I admit I wasn't in good headspace when I did it and everything, but it really wasn't intentional. So needless to say, I spent a week in the psych hospital. On top of that I'm kind of still having a psychotic episode, but it's getting better. I'm home, safe, medicated, and I'm back on here and back at work  ::): 
So all's well that ends well, but this is why I was missing in action for a while.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I reached 170 lbs. before my last meal today.  Gotta count good for something.







> 



Thanks, guys.  :Heart: 
And congrats on the weight gain, Harpuia!




> My thought process is back to normal. In other words, I can speak like a normal person again 
> So, guys, what happened was: Last week I almost drank myself to death- I wasn't trying to kill myself this time, I was just super drunk, partying with Roman and our friends who were visiting us. And that on top of the fact that I was in the middle of a psychotic episode, let's just say it didn't go so well. I got alcohol poisoning and ended up in the ER. Unfortunately, despite everything I explained to him, Roman still thinks it was a suicide attempt  I admit I wasn't in good headspace when I did it and everything, but it really wasn't intentional. So needless to say, I spent a week in the psych hospital. On top of that I'm kind of still having a psychotic episode, but it's getting better. I'm home, safe, medicated, and I'm back on here and back at work 
> So all's well that ends well, but this is why I was missing in action for a while.



Given your track record, I can't blame Roman for believing that. Maybe he will come around, though. Anyway, what matters is you're recovering.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> Went for my walk. Somehow resisted the urge to jump in front of a moving vehicle. It didn't change my mood, but I'm glad I still went. It might help me sleep tonight.



More hugs for Illusion  :Hug:   ::(:  I hope you're in better spirits

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> More hugs for Illusion   I hope you're in better spirits



I am, thanks  :Hug:  ::):

----------


## L

I came back here  ::):  and I sent my CV  to six different hospitals and facilities - fingers crossed I hear something

----------


## L

> I'm alive... I don't know if that's really positive or not though. I don't even feel like myself right now so I don't know what to tell you. I'm confused, I'm sorry



Sending hugs - hope you are well xxx

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for my walk again. Forgot to mention that yesterday I was able to do most of my exercise routine again. I'm back at square one, however, after having lost all my progress. Square one feels...sore and weak lol.

----------


## Harpuia

Watching lasair's avatar on loop for 20 minutes.  That penguin is adorable.   :Razz:

----------


## L

> Watching lasair's avatar on loop for 20 minutes.  That penguin is adorable.



Sometimes I need to do that and remind myself to smile  ::):

----------


## L

I have decided to hand make all my Christmas presents this year and I am starting now - made a really good dent into what is going to take a long time to make. I feel it will be worth the time too. The male gifts are going to be more tricky to decide on.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for my walk...lol this is going to be my boring post every day here. Oh look, Illusion went for a walk again.  :Tongue: 
I may try to walk every second day, actually. It's making my butt too sore to do my usual workout >.<. I think this is because I refuse to wear anything with more material than flip flops on my feet during the summer. My feet hit the pavement harder than they would if I wore some sort of a shoe. Looks like we're in for a lot of rain this week anyway, so I'll see what I can find for indoor exercises.

----------


## L

Got three interviews lined up

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Got three interviews lined up



Awesome! Good luck  ::): 

--

Made it a good portion of the way through a cardio/abs routine. I never, ever do cardio. Why? If you've ever attempted it, it really needs no explanation. But I need to, so that's that. It was horrible and sweaty and tiring and it's now very clear just how out of shape I am, but I'm proud of how far I got. Now, to convince myself that I really had a good time and can't wait to do it when my body's feeling up to it again!

----------


## Keddy

> Given your track record, I can't blame Roman for believing that. Maybe he will come around, though. Anyway, what matters is you're recovering.







> Sending hugs - hope you are well xxx



Thanks guys  ::): 
I may not be on here as much as I used to be, now with my new job and everything, but I'm easing my way back in after my hospital stay, so I'll be around still  ::):

----------


## Keddy

Guys, I'm gonna be 21 in two weeks!!!  ::D:

----------


## nothing

Went to my meetup! The drive there was okay, I got there way early and I had to urinate pretty badly after that drive so I actually went to a gas station and asked to use their restroom which is REALLY anxiety-producing for me. The meetup itself was pretty good, I had heard of everything therapeutic we discussed, but it was good to be around other people and share a few things about myself. I was really quiet at first, but I did open up and discuss things eventually. I had some useful information to share with the others, one guy there actually said I seemed to be an intelligent young man (I'm 34, he is 58 ). I don't really see myself as all that intelligent, but I did alright accepting the compliment which is also really difficult for me.

All in all I think it went really well, it was a good idea to go and I'm giving myself credit for forcing myself to attend. There's going to be another one in late August and I'll go to that as well. In the meantime I'll keep trying new things.

----------


## nothing

> My thought process is back to normal. In other words, I can speak like a normal person again 
> So, guys, what happened was: Last week I almost drank myself to death- I wasn't trying to kill myself this time, I was just super drunk, partying with Roman and our friends who were visiting us. And that on top of the fact that I was in the middle of a psychotic episode, let's just say it didn't go so well. I got alcohol poisoning and ended up in the ER. Unfortunately, despite everything I explained to him, Roman still thinks it was a suicide attempt  I admit I wasn't in good headspace when I did it and everything, but it really wasn't intentional. So needless to say, I spent a week in the psych hospital. On top of that I'm kind of still having a psychotic episode, but it's getting better. I'm home, safe, medicated, and I'm back on here and back at work 
> So all's well that ends well, but this is why I was missing in action for a while.



Welcome back, sorry you've had a rough time lately, but it's good that you're home and safe now. Stay well, please take care of yourself or I'll be forced to eye poke you!  :Poke: 

 ::D:

----------


## Rawr

Kept my mother's friend's 3 year old while she took my mother to the Hospital. I also kept my 3 year old sister so yeah. A lot of work keeping a couple of 3 year olds haha but I survived!  ::):  They even held up a sign that said "Happy Birthday Miranda!" for me since today is my birthday. Also another positive thing I've done today. Turned 19 haha.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Kept my mother's friend's 3 year old while she took my mother to the Hospital. I also kept my 3 year old sister so yeah. A lot of work keeping a couple of 3 year olds haha but I survived!  They even held up a sign that said "Happy Birthday Miranda!" for me since today is my birthday. Also another positive thing I've done today. Turned 19 haha.



Awesome!!

And Happy Birthday, my friend!!!!!! Time to celebrate!  ::):   :sparkles:  :Birthday:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Went to my meetup! The drive there was okay, I got there way early and I had to urinate pretty badly after that drive so I actually went to a gas station and asked to use their restroom which is REALLY anxiety-producing for me. The meetup itself was pretty good, I had heard of everything therapeutic we discussed, but it was good to be around other people and share a few things about myself. I was really quiet at first, but I did open up and discuss things eventually. I had some useful information to share with the others, one guy there actually said I seemed to be an intelligent young man (I'm 34, he is 58 ). I don't really see myself as all that intelligent, but I did alright accepting the compliment which is also really difficult for me.
> 
> All in all I think it went really well, it was a good idea to go and I'm giving myself credit for forcing myself to attend. There's going to be another one in late August and I'll go to that as well. In the meantime I'll keep trying new things.



That's awesome that you went. I went to one meetup and never went back, so I know that's a tough thing to do.  I'm proud of you!  ::):

----------


## Keddy

> Welcome back, sorry you've had a rough time lately, but it's good that you're home and safe now. Stay well, please take care of yourself or I'll be forced to eye poke you!



Thanks  ::D:

----------


## Keddy

> Kept my mother's friend's 3 year old while she took my mother to the Hospital. I also kept my 3 year old sister so yeah. A lot of work keeping a couple of 3 year olds haha but I survived!  They even held up a sign that said "Happy Birthday Miranda!" for me since today is my birthday. Also another positive thing I've done today. Turned 19 haha.



Happy birthday!!  :Hug:

----------


## L

Did some cleaning

----------


## Rawr

> Awesome!!
> 
> And Happy Birthday, my friend!!!!!! Time to celebrate!



Thanks!  ::):

----------


## Harpuia

Happy birthday Rawr!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Went to my meetup! The drive there was okay, I got there way early and I had to urinate pretty badly after that drive so I actually went to a gas station and asked to use their restroom which is REALLY anxiety-producing for me. The meetup itself was pretty good, I had heard of everything therapeutic we discussed, but it was good to be around other people and share a few things about myself. I was really quiet at first, but I did open up and discuss things eventually. I had some useful information to share with the others, one guy there actually said I seemed to be an intelligent young man (I'm 34, he is 58 ). I don't really see myself as all that intelligent, but I did alright accepting the compliment which is also really difficult for me.
> 
> All in all I think it went really well, it was a good idea to go and I'm giving myself credit for forcing myself to attend. There's going to be another one in late August and I'll go to that as well. In the meantime I'll keep trying new things.



Dude, that's amazing. Major props. Even the idea of meetups scares the crap outta me. Keep on pushing your limits!  ::): 




> Kept my mother's friend's 3 year old while she took my mother to the Hospital. I also kept my 3 year old sister so yeah. A lot of work keeping a couple of 3 year olds haha but I survived!  They even held up a sign that said "Happy Birthday Miranda!" for me since today is my birthday. Also another positive thing I've done today. Turned 19 haha.



Happy belated! 
I was thrilled when I turned 19 haha. Legal drinking age here.  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yesterday: went for my walk and cleared some more loan stuff up.
Today: got my provincial ID renewed. The photo isn't even that bad, though I notice I'm looking angrier over the years lol. I may have what is referred to as "resting [BEEP] face". D:
And I got home just in time to....you guessed it, go for my walk.

Oh, and I also scheduled my first TB test for my immunization form and re-booked my doctor appt.

----------


## Monowheat

Yesterday: Got a promotion at work! No actual pay rise but my minimum hours will be increasing and the new responsibility will mean I'll be the first on call to cover management holidays etc.

The increase in minimum contract hours isn't enough to have me rolling in cash but it _is_ enough to mean I don't have to go to the benefits office anymore, which is great since they only stress me out and set off my anxiety with their lack of understanding.

Life is looking a little more positive at the moment. I've started my diploma in Animal Psychology, my partner is being super supportive, my artwork for my friends charity project is going well and I haven't had a nightmare in almost a week.

Give me some time and I'll slump again but right now I'm "riding the wave".

----------


## Chantellabella

I survived the program today. Not sure how I got through it, but I did. I had a lot of help from my co-workers.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did my usual exercise routine this morning, only less reps since for various reasons I am still stuck on square one >.<. I'm being very careful not to do too much, mostly because I'm afraid of having another flare-up. And of course I went for a walk this evening. I also ran some errands and got more student loan stuff squared away.

And I'm just remembering that I can buy booze again for the first time in months now that my ID is updated. Friggen sweet. Cannot wait for that. I will have a date with the dryest, reddest wine available before too long.

----------


## L

I passed my interview and got a job offer. I'm on top of the world

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I passed my interview and got a job offer. I'm on top of the world



Congratulations!

----------


## SmileyFace

> I passed my interview and got a job offer. I'm on top of the world



Oh my goodness, AWESOME! I knew you'd get something real soon! Let me guess... is it out in Dublin too  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I passed my interview and got a job offer. I'm on top of the world



Congrats!  :Hug: 

---

Got a 45 minute walk in. Definitely did not want to go but definitely needed to after the meal I ate lol. It woke me up a bit. All day something has been draining my energy. I thought eating a big meal would wake me up, but we ordered Chinese food and it had the complete opposite effect. Of course now that it's basically my bedtime, I've got my second wind and want to stay up all night. This is where a glass of wine would come in handy...

----------


## Skippy

Hehe, that's 3 people includin' myself I see here goin' for walks! They're great, in'nit?

I felt better today. Went for a long walk in the rain with a new umbrella n' got dooonuuuuts! I love plain donuts!
When I got home tho, I realized I didn't have the sugar packets I like usin' on em. D:
I walked all the way back in a diff route, cuz I was enjoyin' my walk anyway, so no biggie!
Got a hot chocolate n' drank it as I walked more. I took the time to really enjoy such and just the simple beauty of stuff I saw and think about stuff.

I feel these years I'm forgettin' who I am. I'm a real happy sort, but of recent years I felt I lost that. I never even needed anythin' in particular to feel that way, and now??
Really thought about a lot of stuff durin' my rainy walk , and I'm really feelin' such again from now, which I'll say is a reaaaally positive thing.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Hehe, that's 3 people includin' myself I see here goin' for walks! They're great, in'nit?
> 
> I felt better today. Went for a long walk in the rain with a new umbrella n' got dooonuuuuts! I love plain donuts!
> When I got home tho, I realized I didn't have the sugar packets I like usin' on em. D:
> I walked all the way back in a diff route, cuz I was enjoyin' my walk anyway, so no biggie!
> Got a hot chocolate n' drank it as I walked more. I took the time to really enjoy such and just the simple beauty of stuff I saw and think about stuff.
> 
> I feel these years I'm forgettin' who I am. I'm a real happy sort, but of recent years I felt I lost that. I never even needed anythin' in particular to feel that way, and now??
> Really thought about a lot of stuff durin' my rainy walk , and I'm really feelin' such again from now, which I'll say is a reaaaally positive thing.



Walks are great  ::): . It's good exercise and it gets me outta the house (you would not believe how hard that is sometimes) >.<. I didn't really enjoy mine today, but I'm still glad I went. Being alone with my negative thoughts is dangerous and today it was more like 45 minutes of _that_ rather than 45 minutes of walking around listening to my tunes. I didn't expect to get much out of it today anyway though so it wasn't that big of a letdown. Feeling too out of sorts. 

Anyhow, I can relate to what you said about not being as happy of a person as you once were. It's nice when you get bouts of that again, isn't it? Like being reminded of how you're supposed to feel and that it _is_ possible to feel that way again.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yesterday: Got a promotion at work! No actual pay rise but my minimum hours will be increasing and the new responsibility will mean I'll be the first on call to cover management holidays etc.
> 
> The increase in minimum contract hours isn't enough to have me rolling in cash but it _is_ enough to mean I don't have to go to the benefits office anymore, which is great since they only stress me out and set off my anxiety with their lack of understanding.
> 
> Life is looking a little more positive at the moment. I've started my diploma in Animal Psychology, my partner is being super supportive, my artwork for my friends charity project is going well and I haven't had a nightmare in almost a week.
> 
> Give me some time and I'll slump again but right now I'm "riding the wave".



Congratulations on the promotion!

----------


## Chantellabella

> I passed my interview and got a job offer. I'm on top of the world



 :sparkles:  Yay!!

I'm so proud of you!

----------


## Skippy

> Walks are great . It's good exercise and it gets me outta the house (you would not believe how hard that is sometimes) >.<. I didn't really enjoy mine today, but I'm still glad I went. Being alone with my negative thoughts is dangerous and today it was more like 45 minutes of _that_ rather than 45 minutes of walking around listening to my tunes. I didn't expect to get much out of it today anyway though so it wasn't that big of a letdown. Feeling too out of sorts. 
> 
> Anyhow, I can relate to what you said about not being as happy of a person as you once were. It's nice when you get bouts of that again, isn't it? Like being reminded of how you're supposed to feel and that it _is_ possible to feel that way again.



Yeah, for sure. It seems lately that's when I tend to feel such. I just make that my time that I get away from everyone's bullshit and everything else that's goin on, and I just sorta make it my time to feel better. I've always found a certain joy in walkin' outside...just takin' in the scenery n' stuff.
 I like to derive joy from even simple things it seems so many don't even see.. =/
I wish they could, cuz it's quite nice....

But yeah I'm deciding it's time to be that again. How it was of late is just wrong for me....

I hope you enjoy your next walk! Think happy stuffz n' dun let the bad thoughts claim what should be a nice bit of time!

----------


## Monowheat

> I passed my interview and got a job offer. I'm on top of the world



Congratulations! Well done.  ::D: 





> Congratulations on the promotion!



Thank you!  ::):

----------


## nothing

I booked my flight to go visit my friend and his wife. I leave Sept 3rd and return the 17th.

----------


## L

Got my paperwork in order

----------


## Hexagon

Had a relaxing day at the library; picked up and started a new book.

----------


## nothing

> Hope you'll be able to use it as a turning point! I always feel more confident and full of life when stepping out of a plane at a new location.
> That meeting you went to a while ago, was that a therapeutic one or a socialising one? I think I could benefit from meeting people that are dealing with similar issues.



It was an anxiety meetup. I didn't learn anything new, but it was good to just force myself out and meet some people who also have anxiety issues.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Yeah, for sure. It seems lately that's when I tend to feel such. I just make that my time that I get away from everyone's bullshit and everything else that's goin on, and I just sorta make it my time to feel better. I've always found a certain joy in walkin' outside...just takin' in the scenery n' stuff.
>  I like to derive joy from even simple things it seems so many don't even see.. =/
> I wish they could, cuz it's quite nice....
> 
> But yeah I'm deciding it's time to be that again. How it was of late is just wrong for me....
> 
> I hope you enjoy your next walk! Think happy stuffz n' dun let the bad thoughts claim what should be a nice bit of time!



Scenery! That's what I'm missing in these neighbourhood walks  :Tongue: . What I need to do is check out the one nearby walking trail. I'm not sure if it's very long, but I guess I'll see. I get to see the sunset on my evening walks  ::): . I wish I knew of somewhere I could rest and just sit and watch it. I spend so much of my time staring at screens. Walks are necessary to sorta bring me back to Earth. There is life outside of my electronic gadgets, even though I bring one with me for music purposes. Music helps me stay motivated to keep going and ignore random passers-by. 

I definitely feel "wrong" too. I want to be my old self again so badly. One step at a time. Here's hoping we can both find that stability again. 

Thanks, Skippy! I went for two walks today, haha. One in the sun since I figured it might not be that bad. Nope, wrongo. Very wrongo I felt like I was on fire. During those last two or so hours of daylight the temperature eases up though. Walk #2 during said hours was better!

----------


## GunnyHighway

Put the outer locks back onto my rifle case. Probably the best that it takes at least 3 keys and a combination to get at them...

----------


## Skippy

> Scenery! That's what I'm missing in these neighbourhood walks . What I need to do is check out the one nearby walking trail. I'm not sure if it's very long, but I guess I'll see. I get to see the sunset on my evening walks . I wish I knew of somewhere I could rest and just sit and watch it. I spend so much of my time staring at screens. Walks are necessary to sorta bring me back to Earth. There is life outside of my electronic gadgets, even though I bring one with me for music purposes. Music helps me stay motivated to keep going and ignore random passers-by. 
> 
> I definitely feel "wrong" too. I want to be my old self again so badly. One step at a time. Here's hoping we can both find that stability again. 
> 
> Thanks, Skippy! I went for two walks today, haha. One in the sun since I figured it might not be that bad. Nope, wrongo. Very wrongo I felt like I was on fire. During those last two or so hours of daylight the temperature eases up though. Walk #2 during said hours was better!




Hehe, well for some reason even just the ordinary stuff to me is scenery in that sense.
Lol I noticed I didn't even say what i meant when I said to be 'that' way again. Me brain is still mush I guess.
I mean I'm a really happy sort that just really doesn't take in a lotta the crap, n' that's what I've noticed comin' back somewhat.
yeaaah, I noticed here in Calgary it'd been pretty hot durin' the day. Thankfully heat dun bug me as much as cold, so I was doin' ok.
That rainy walk tho was the beest! I hope it rains like that again soon.  ::D:

----------


## QuietCalamity

I got an official job offer! I accepted and I start Monday!

----------


## Monowheat

I made a bunch of important phone calls today. 





> I got an official job offer! I accepted and I start Monday!



Yay! Congratulations!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Chantellabella

I handled a very difficult situation at work today with wisdom, calm and professionalism. My director even called to thank me.

----------


## Nightingale

> I handled a very difficult situation at work today with wisdom, calm and professionalism. My director even called to thank me.



This is the best feeling - staying calm under pressure. Fantastic - please, you must show me your ways  ::D: 


For the last three days, I've cooked, cleaned, done some laundry, written in my journal, made more of an effort with an old friend, and stayed active most of the day. This morning, bad memories began creeping up in my sleep, but I was able to deflect with gift ideas for an upcoming wedding.

----------


## L

> I got an official job offer! I accepted and I start Monday!



Well done  ::):

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I made a bunch of important phone calls today. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congratulations!







> Well done



Thanks!!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did some exercises this morning, walked to my doctor appointment, and went for my usual evening walk. Holy crap at the temperature difference between 3pm and 8pm!

----------


## QuietCalamity

I was really feeling down about how much weight I've gained since my weird stomach pain put an end to my healthy eating and exercise routine (besides months of stress eating). But I talked to Tim about it and he made me feel better. I decided I know of enough vegetables that don't hurt me to try to make more salads. The university gym is on the way home from my new work and I think I can still go there. Once I get a car....

Trying to be positive about my health when I have a mystery illness and a lot of life stressors is difficult but I'm doing my best.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Finished my first aid course today. I want to sleep for days after being as medicated as I've been these past two days. Yesterday I was medicated to the point where I felt normal (well, as normal as I, IllusionOfHappiness, can expect to feel) around a room full of strangers. Mostly immature teenagers, for whatever reason. I was elated, sitting there looking around at everyone, and not being so self-conscious about myself that I wanted to dash home. That feeling was followed by a wave of sadness last night, knowing that I'm very rarely allowed to feel like that due to dependencies. It was just so fucking amazing to feel _normal_ for a little while with the beta blockers and the benzos. It was so _freeing!_ It was my "this is how other people must feel" moment, and I almost couldn't handle knowing that I will only ever feel that if it's simulated through meds. 

I was also upset because last time I took one of these courses, we went over the exam questions as a group so nobody paid $110 to fail. Not this time! But I passed, and I couldn't have been happier about that. Today we had about 3/4 of our class missing because some of them only needed day 1 of the training, and others were taking day 2 another weekend (which costs more money but I suppose not everyone wants to give up both of their weekend days at once). Less people, less stress. Things were a bit more laid back today. Since there were so few of us there, once the second part of the exam came around we all just bounced ideas off each other and hollered out educated guesses to each other while the instructor basically encouraged it. We were a HORRIBLE group to him. I felt bad. I couldn't believe I was stuck with these whiny, self-entitled [BEEP] disturbers who spent most of their time there taking selfies, checking their makeup in their phone cameras, and swearing like truckers. I chatted with them while I was there, but I wouldn't even want to give them the time of day outside of that building. Yikes! What an awful bunch. And what a strange thing, trying to assume the role of one of them when we had nothing in common. 

Anyway. I bought myself some celebratory wine  ::D: . I may not get past half a glass, though. I'm exhausted in more ways than one.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Finished my first aid course today. I want to sleep for days after being as medicated as I've been these past two days. Yesterday I was medicated to the point where I felt normal (well, as normal as I, IllusionOfHappiness, can expect to feel) around a room full of strangers. Mostly immature teenagers, for whatever reason. I was elated, sitting there looking around at everyone, and not being so self-conscious about myself that I wanted to dash home. That feeling was followed by a wave of sadness last night, knowing that I'm very rarely allowed to feel like that due to dependencies. It was just so fucking amazing to feel _normal_ for a little while with the beta blockers and the benzos. It was so _freeing!_ It was my "this is how other people must feel" moment, and I almost couldn't handle knowing that I will only ever feel that if it's simulated through meds. 
> 
> I was also upset because last time I took one of these courses, we went over the exam questions as a group so nobody paid $110 to fail. Not this time! But I passed, and I couldn't have been happier about that. Today we had about 3/4 of our class missing because some of them only needed day 1 of the training, and others were taking day 2 another weekend (which costs more money but I suppose not everyone wants to give up both of their weekend days at once). Less people, less stress. Things were a bit more laid back today. Since there were so few of us there, once the second part of the exam came around we all just bounced ideas off each other and hollered out educated guesses to each other while the instructor basically encouraged it. We were a HORRIBLE group to him. I felt bad. I couldn't believe I was stuck with these whiny, self-entitled [BEEP] disturbers who spent most of their time there taking selfies, checking their makeup in their phone cameras, and swearing like truckers. I chatted with them while I was there, but I wouldn't even want to give them the time of day outside of that building. Yikes! What an awful bunch. And what a strange thing, trying to assume the role of one of them when we had nothing in common. 
> 
> Anyway. I bought myself some celebratory wine . I may not get past half a glass, though. I'm exhausted in more ways than one.



wow congrats on finishing the course, Illusion!  :Hug:  The fact that you had to rely on meds doesn't change the fact that you were brave and you kicked anxiety's [BEEP] this time around. Having positive experiences like that one brings you closer to recovery, and soon you'll be able to do it with much lower doses of meds or even without any meds at all. I know it's hard to believe that, but you're still young - when you look back in a few months/years time you'll see how much you've improved. The more you put yourself out there the more confidence you'll gain (sounds clichÃ© but it's the truth). The worst we can do to ourselves is not trying at all. So kudos for facing your fears, hun  ::): 
Also, your ability to stay motivated to exercise regularly is something I really admire about you.
That glass of wine was well deserved!  :Kiss:   ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> Finished my first aid course today. I want to sleep for days after being as medicated as I've been these past two days. Yesterday I was medicated to the point where I felt normal (well, as normal as I, IllusionOfHappiness, can expect to feel) around a room full of strangers. Mostly immature teenagers, for whatever reason. I was elated, sitting there looking around at everyone, and not being so self-conscious about myself that I wanted to dash home. That feeling was followed by a wave of sadness last night, knowing that I'm very rarely allowed to feel like that due to dependencies. It was just so fucking amazing to feel _normal_ for a little while with the beta blockers and the benzos. It was so _freeing!_ It was my "this is how other people must feel" moment, and I almost couldn't handle knowing that I will only ever feel that if it's simulated through meds. 
> 
> I was also upset because last time I took one of these courses, we went over the exam questions as a group so nobody paid $110 to fail. Not this time! But I passed, and I couldn't have been happier about that. Today we had about 3/4 of our class missing because some of them only needed day 1 of the training, and others were taking day 2 another weekend (which costs more money but I suppose not everyone wants to give up both of their weekend days at once). Less people, less stress. Things were a bit more laid back today. Since there were so few of us there, once the second part of the exam came around we all just bounced ideas off each other and hollered out educated guesses to each other while the instructor basically encouraged it. We were a HORRIBLE group to him. I felt bad. I couldn't believe I was stuck with these whiny, self-entitled [BEEP] disturbers who spent most of their time there taking selfies, checking their makeup in their phone cameras, and swearing like truckers. I chatted with them while I was there, but I wouldn't even want to give them the time of day outside of that building. Yikes! What an awful bunch. And what a strange thing, trying to assume the role of one of them when we had nothing in common. 
> 
> Anyway. I bought myself some celebratory wine . I may not get past half a glass, though. I'm exhausted in more ways than one.



Aww Illusion this is so awesome!!  :Hug:  We're all proud of you!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Monowheat

> Aww Illusion this is so awesome!!  We're all proud of you!!



Quoted 'cause it's true! Well done!  :Celebrate:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> wow congrats on finishing the course, Illusion!  The fact that you had to rely on meds doesn't change the fact that you were brave and you kicked anxiety's [BEEP] this time around. Having positive experiences like that one brings you closer to recovery, and soon you'll be able to do it with much lower doses of meds or even without any meds at all. I know it's hard to believe that, but you're still young - when you look back in a few months/years time you'll see how much you've improved. The more you put yourself out there the more confidence you'll gain (sounds clichÃ© but it's the truth). The worst we can do to ourselves is not trying at all. So kudos for facing your fears, hun 
> Also, your ability to stay motivated to exercise regularly is something I really admire about you.
> That glass of wine was well deserved!







> Aww Illusion this is so awesome!!  We're all proud of you!!







> Quoted 'cause it's true! Well done!



D'awww thanks your guys ^_^ great big squishy hugs for all of you  :Hug: 

It feels like less of an achievement because I was so medicated, but this was NOT a situation where I got to try to push my boundaries. I paid for the course out of my own pocket (sometimes your workplace will cover it etc.) and I didn't have the luxury of screwin around with my social skills. I just needed to be able to focus for those two days, hence the meds. All that mattered was passing. And I did that, so cheers  :Tongue: . 

And Kirse - you're right, the worst thing we can do to ourselves is not try at all. And I don't exercise nearly as much as I should, but that's because I'm held back a bit due to my fear of sciatica flare-ups. Always having a new song or two on my phone helps keep me motivated for daily walks. Sometimes exercising helps with my depression. Even if it helps just a little bit, it's worth it. Once depression's got ya, yer down for the count. Sooo I try to avoid that if at all possible!

Hugs again  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got a nice walk in this evening. Switched my route up ever so slightly. I've still got to check out that nearby trail, but I will have to leave at least a half hour early to be there and back before dark. Maybe I'll try that tomorrow. I feel like I'd have a much better view of the sunset up there, anyway.

----------


## Nightingale

Reached out to a friend who's having a tough time. Made myself available to her to talk, even if she didn't have much time to take me up on it. I made sure she knew I was still available later, too. Not sure how much it may help, but I wanted to do something.

----------


## L

I made a plan for something annoying and made it less annoying

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Walked to the grocery store for a few items and didn't experience any anxiety. The usual "get me outta here" feeling, but it never progressed into me feeling like making a mad dash for the exit or anything.

----------


## StoictSteve

I found some candy I forgot I had heheheheh

----------


## Monowheat

I went to the job centre and signed off today. No more stressful weekly appointments where I get asked what the difference is between anxiety and depression.  ::): 





> I found some candy I forgot I had heheheheh



Little things can make your day sometimes.





> Walked to the grocery store for a few items and didn't experience any anxiety. The usual "get me outta here" feeling, but it never progressed into me feeling like making a mad dash for the exit or anything.



Yay!  :Hug: 





> Reached out to a friend who's having a tough time. Made myself available to her to talk, even if she didn't have much time to take me up on it. I made sure she knew I was still available later, too. Not sure how much it may help, but I wanted to do something.



I'm sure just knowing you were there helped a lot.  :Hug:

----------


## SmileyFace

Did very well at work today all around. Work. Socializing. Being in a good mood.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Went to the gym, did 1 hour of cardio  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Have a phone interview with Apple next weekend!  :Mega Shock:  *falls* This should be interesting

----------


## L

Organised some house viewings for tomorrow

----------


## Harpuia

Blood test results.  Hemoglobin is now close to normal, Hematocrit is now normal.   ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

Finally relaxing. Feels great not doing anything xD

----------


## merc

I was just thinking over what a horrible day it was yesterday. The people I work with were kind of mean for the last two days. They are way younger than me And i don't have much in common. I've also worked here for years and do know a lot of stuff. I don't understand why I must give off the impression of someone who doesn't know what I'm doing? I also overheard them talking about how can someone be so oblivious. I guess meaning me. I'm not sure what I'm oblivious too. 

Sure they weren't talking to me. I'm not quitting my job over it. Heck I've lived most of my life as the person no one likes to talk to. Anyway back t the positive thing that came to mind. I spoke up and talked to someone who I don't know well, but has worked there for years. He's thinking of going to the Little League World Series in Williamsport and I told him of a few other things to do in Williamsport. Nothing huge but since this is something I wouldn't ordinarily do, it is huge. Also, because I was feeling so hated by my fellow humans it was amazing.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> Have a phone interview with Apple next weekend!  *falls* This should be interesting



That's so cool!! Good luck!  ::): 





> I spoke up and talked to someone who I don't know well, but has worked there for years. He's thinking of going to the Little League World Series in Williamsport and I told him of a few other things to do in Williamsport. Nothing huge but since this is something I wouldn't ordinarily do, it is huge. Also, because I was feeling so hated by my fellow humans it was amazing.



 :Hug:  It takes guts to keep trying like that when you're having such a bad experience with people.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I successfully held and cooed at a baby even though I pretty much think babies are weird and awkward.

----------


## merc

I successfully held and cooed at a baby even though I pretty much think babies are weird and awkward.


I miss my babies, they are all so big. Babies are great.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for a walk this evening and did some exercises this morning. Maybe I should have spinach omelets more often. I _never_ feel energized to work out in the morning anymore, but today was different.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did some exercises, went for a walk, made healthy cookies, and purchased some school stuffs.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Picked up my bridesmaid dress. I love it! A dress I'm comfortable in...what planet am I on?

----------


## Nightingale

Impulsively just temporary-colored a few strands of my hair purple and pink, using my kid's hair products. It came out more violet, but the couple places of bright color makes me uber happy when I catch my reflection in the mirror. 

My youngest son just looked at me as it was processing (I had the rest of my hair held back with clamps), and then continued to eat his cereal. Not a word.  ::D:

----------


## L

I worked well today - I feel good at work and I got some amazing complements  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did some exercises and walked to the store. The sky clouded over pretty early on in the day, so thankfully I didn't melt.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Came up with the greatest anniversary idea. Tim has talked about wanting a Belgian waffle maker so I'm at the store getting that and some ingredients. With any luck he'll be waking up to waffles! I'm such a great gf.  ::): 

Update: Roxie snitched on me. Apparently she went and woke Tim up as soon as I walked out the door. I guess she knew something was up. Stupid smartass dog lol. But he was still pretty happy about it.

----------


## Koalafan

Made it through work on 2 hour of sleep! When I got home you better believe I took the most epic nap in the history of mankind  :Tongue:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did some exercises this morning. Got some important questions answered.

----------


## L

Started a mindfulness course

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Got my textbooks, lab coat, and combination lock. Already leafed through the largest of said textbooks and have my combo memorized. Oh, and I...wait for it....

....

went for a walk.  :Tongue:

----------


## QuietCalamity

I called a therapy place I found online and left a voicemail. Even though I had to call 5 times before I was ready to leave a vm and I still sounded like an idiot. My new insurance starts soon so I can finally afford it.

----------


## Koalafan

> Got my textbooks, lab coat, and combination lock. Already leafed through the largest of said textbooks and have my combo memorized. Oh, and I...wait for it....
> 
> ....
> 
> went for a walk.



A lab coat??  Well hi Dr. Illusion!   ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> A lab coat??  Well hi Dr. Illusion!



Heh, not exactly. I had to wear them when I worked at the optical lab. This one fits better than my old workplace ones ever did, but the sleeves are still super long. Go go gadget arms! I don't know why they can't make these things to fit small people. How is something an extra small, but only in one area (i.e. the shoulders) and nowhere else? Scrubs pants are the same deal - fit in the waist but nowhere else. I'm all for comfort and loose-fitting clothing, but when something doesn't even come close to fitting you in any way shape or form, that's a different story. I have to pick some scrubs up tomorrow. From the back, it looks like I shat myself they're so baggy >.<. But I don't have a choice in the matter, that's just how they make them. If I could afford it, I'd be buying them online - found out there are brands for us smaller, shorter folk! 

My family had a good laugh at the picture I took in the changing room. Oh yeah, laugh it up. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out, went for a walk, and made a pretty tasty pasta sauce. Also...chocolate swirl banana bread.  ::D:

----------


## QuietCalamity

Finally got in a good workout and my gym just got a tanning bed so I got to do that too.  ::):  I feel glorious!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for a walk. In tolerable weather, too! Didn't get a whole lot accomplished but at least I wasn't inside all day.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Today I'm reading a book called Toxic Parents: Overcoming Their Hurtful Legacy and Reclaiming Your Life. I was upset because they were over Sat and they didn't seem happy for me at all about my great new job, but this book is making me feel better about it.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Did some exercises & got my WHMIS completed.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Bought everything I need, clothing-wise, for the wedding today. Waiting on the dress pants (Khaki) and sportscoat (Navy) to come from J.Crew. Need to return the belt though. I forgot the belt sizing rule, I need a 34 instead of my pant size of 32.

----------


## toaster little

I didn't pull out my phone at lunch or dinner with my family.  It can wait.   ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Found out that I could easily shorten one of my belts that was too big. Turns out it was held in the buckle by screws. Unscrew, cut the excess belt off, and then use my leather punch to make new screw holes. Can't even tell it was altered! Yay late night I-can't-sleep-accomplishments.

----------


## SmileyFace

Did ok at work today. Was/is an overall good mood... being positive about things.

----------


## L

I'm in the  process of dying my hair

----------


## SmileyFace

-Did well at work today.
-Attended a 401K workshop which was quite helpful.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Cleaned and moisturized my two pairs of leather boots. Look so new again!

----------


## L

I got a lot of complements today, it was nice!

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I paid off my bills. Now just have to wait for my Visa transactions to show up, and I can pay them off too and have all debt off my mind.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I paid off my bills. Now just have to wait for my Visa transactions to show up, and I can pay them off too and have all debt off my mind.



I wish I had that feeling right now. Had a charge show up on this bill that I thought was on the last bill. NOPE, $250 more than I was expecting.


For my positive thing, I'm trying to make a big effort in taking care of myself. Daily flossing, brushing at night too (late night laziness), cleansing/exfoliating/moisturizing my shitty face before sleep, and I bought some new colognes. I had been managing to keep up with flossing, but now I really want to stick to everything. I have a lot of family seeing me for the first time in over a year next week. One man I have not seen for _twenty_ years. I want to show them that I'm doing well on my own, away from them. 

It would be great if women noticed me a bit more, but that would just be a bonus at this point.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I got a bra fitting. It was extremely difficult to go up to a stranger and ask for something like that. And even though the fitter said I was the same size I've been trying, she showed me which brands would fit better. I bought 3 new bras and now I can stop wearing the same sports bra every day (ew I know).

----------


## Kirsebaer

Went to the gym with my girlfriend...Worked out and then we went to the sauna and to the jacuzzi (still trying to get used to getting into a jacuzzi full of strangers though)

----------


## GunnyHighway

Bought a really nice brown lambswool cardigan. Also went to get my dress pants hemmed. I really hope they do a good job since it's the first pair of expensive pants I've ever bought.

----------


## L

I'm having a nice cup of tea at the moment :]

----------


## Monowheat

I helped out a friend and did some cartoon artwork for a charity event she was running. The little drawings went onto the tickets.

Me: “I did those. Do you like them?”
 Guy: “Yea they’re good! You should make prints and sell them to raise more money!”

So… Yea… I’m gonna be selling some of my work as prints for charity.

I think the world has gone mad.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> Soâ¦ Yeaâ¦ Iâm gonna be selling some of my work as prints for charity.



That's so cool!!!

----------


## GunnyHighway

I watched this old truck filled with tree parts come flying through an intersection. When he made his left turn this huge tree stump fell out of the truck bed, rolled all the way to the right lane, and stopped. I turned my hazards on, drove right up to it, and put the car in park. On one of the busiest roads in the city. (MacLeod Trail) Right before lunch rush hour. I got out and managed to roll the thing off the road, and not once did anybody honk or cut around me while I was getting in/out of the car. I was definitely shitting bricks the whole time.

I wouldn't have been able to live with myself if I swerved around it and a car behind me hit it.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I watched this old truck filled with tree parts come flying through an intersection. When he made his left turn this huge tree stump fell out of the truck bed, rolled all the way to the right lane, and stopped. I turned my hazards on, drove right up to it, and put the car in park. On one of the busiest roads in the city. (MacLeod Trail) Right before lunch rush hour. I got out and managed to roll the thing off the road, and not once did anybody honk or cut around me while I was getting in/out of the car. I was definitely shitting bricks the whole time.
> 
> I wouldn't have been able to live with myself if I swerved around it and a car behind me hit it.



Holy crap! I would not have handled that so well. Most people probably would not have. Good for you!  ::):

----------


## Monowheat

I'm up and fully dressed. I often find on days off work I don't bother getting dressed at all and just wear my fluffy dressing gown. 

I've also put the washing machine on, which makes me feel useful.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Yesterday I tested out of our epic-waste-of-time computer class. I think most of my class did, which is awesome because we need all the time we can get our hands on.

----------


## L

I am packing to move tomorrow

----------


## merc

This neighbor kid who I helped out when he needed advice and encouragement came by with his high school diploma and his office administration assistant certification. He also got a job that pays fairly decent for this area at a foundry. They have been working round the clock there making pipe for the natural gas drilling industry. I am happy for him that he listened to me and went to get further training and school instead of working at a dead end retail job. I'm so glad it worked out, now hopefully the job will work out well too.

----------


## QuietCalamity

Training my dog to spin on command. I'll use it to teach her Ring Around the Rosie and later the Hokey Pokey.

----------


## L

I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live,

----------


## GunnyHighway

Went to Shaw today with my roommate to return the modem as we were instructed. We were told over the phone that Shaw wouldn't give us internet at this address anymore, but the guy at the store told us that was bullshiza and set us up with internet on the spot. Back to awesome fast internet and the account in my name. I am so happy that we didn't have to find another company to go with.

----------


## L

Had lots of sleep 😊

----------


## QuietCalamity

I am ON the BALL today!

----------


## Monowheat

I've pulled myself out of my self pity and have gotten on with my day.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Finally wore my new wool sweater. My coworker said I looked like I needed to sit near a fireplace and smoke a pipe  :spit:  Ah well, that sweater is awesomely soft and warm and worth the money.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Took the proper bus route home (one where I don't have to wait on a random street corner for 20 minutes - I was worried about winter) with the help of some fellow students. Now, at each location I've got someplace warm to stay if I ever need to hide away from unfavourable weather...which we've got a lot of here. >.<

----------


## QuietCalamity

Registered for classes!! Counseling Techniques and Tests and Measurements. I won't be home until 9:30 on those nights. Hope I can handle it.

----------


## L

Planning a trip to Manchester

----------


## merc

I quit procrastinating and filled out a job application for a job that I actually stand a good chance of being interviewed for. Now, I really nervous. I kind of do like my not so very important job because it is easy. When I'm done I don't have to carry worry with me I'm done.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I am make friendship? At work? Work friend maybe one day!  :flyingpig: 
I really hope no one ever finds out how happy I am about my minimal social success. Or how sad I am that the flying pig is NOT a Pegasus like I've thought it was until just now. Kept it because it still seemed approp.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live, I found a place to live,



Yay!! You found a place to live!!  ::):  Awesome!

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, I guess it pays to become a grumpy tyrant.  ::):  Yesterday, I had finally had it with something my co-worker was doing. I yelled at everybody at work. They were all in fear because I'm the biggest peacemaker there. I'm always smiling, laughing, singing and generally in cheerleader mode. I had them all quaking in their boots. They were all afraid.

Today I went in and told my co-worker why I was angry and set it straight that the behavior needs to stop. Talk about compliant. Everyone on staff had a rude awakening about their gossiping and other behaviors. I guess they likened it to finally pissing off Mother Teresa.............not good, so maybe we should stop kinda thing. 

So yay! My boss even thanked me to stopping the entire staff's behavior.

----------


## Skippy

> Well, I guess it pays to become a grumpy tyrant.  Yesterday, I had finally had it with something my co-worker was doing. I yelled at everybody at work. They were all in fear because I'm the biggest peacemaker there. I'm always smiling, laughing, singing and generally in cheerleader mode. I had them all quaking in their boots. They were all afraid.
> 
> Today I went in and told my co-worker why I was angry and set it straight that the behavior needs to stop. Talk about compliant. Everyone on staff had a rude awakening about their gossiping and other behaviors. I guess they likened it to finally pissing off Mother Teresa.............not good, so maybe we should stop kinda thing. 
> 
> So yay! My boss even thanked me to stopping the entire staff's behavior.



Haaaaaaaahahahahahahahahaha!  :XD: 
Awesome!

----------


## merc

> Well, I guess it pays to become a grumpy tyrant.  Yesterday, I had finally had it with something my co-worker was doing. I yelled at everybody at work. They were all in fear because I'm the biggest peacemaker there. I'm always smiling, laughing, singing and generally in cheerleader mode. I had them all quaking in their boots. They were all afraid.
> 
> Today I went in and told my co-worker why I was angry and set it straight that the behavior needs to stop. Talk about compliant. Everyone on staff had a rude awakening about their gossiping and other behaviors. I guess they likened it to finally pissing off Mother Teresa.............not good, so maybe we should stop kinda thing. 
> 
> So yay! My boss even thanked me to stopping the entire staff's behavior.



I'm proud of you. Sometimes when something is truly just wrong, you have to speak up. I know when I've finally spoke up about two individuals making fun of a co-worker, they stopped and the one co-worker even apologized for her behavior. It's kind of a tough call, because on one hand gossip is kind of human nature, but excessive malicious gossip really creates a bad work environment.

I'm sure that you'll find many people who were afraid to stop it or say something themselves thanking you.  I know when I've done something like this, I usually don't because I hate being the "only weirdo."  At lest, that the thoughts that run through my head, quite a few people offer support, such as your boss.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Went to work today despite still having absolutely zero desire to do so. I'm so broke though.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I've been practicing a new photo-smile. I know how to make the most of my Friday evenings.



What more could you want out of a Friday evening? Mine mostly consist of cat-patting. 
I'm gonna have to practice onea those or load up on the meds - likely both. Class photo next week...yippee. >.<

----------


## QuietCalamity

Cooked and cleaned ALL DAY. Now it's time to put my aching feet up. I'm thinking rum and coke and a manicure.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Cooked and cleaned ALL DAY. Now it's time to put my aching feet up. I'm thinking rum and coke and a manicure.



I'm going through the cleaning part now, cooking shortly. I think your thinking is reasonable.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I'm going through the cleaning part now, cooking shortly. I think your thinking is reasonable.



Reasonable and also I forgot how much I love rum&cokes. Whatcha cookin?

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Reasonable and also I forgot how much I love rum&cokes. Whatcha cookin?



I was introduced to Captain Morgan Private Stock recently, it's sooo good for that. Bacardi Oakheart is awesome too, has a nice bite to it. I'm being boring tonight and pan frying a big top sirloin steak alongside a small romaine lettuce salad. Toppings TBD as I didn't grab any vegetables when I was out today. I was gonna cook the pork shoulder I had in my fridge until I realized I would need 5 hours to do so.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I was introduced to Captain Morgan Private Stock recently, it's sooo good for that. Bacardi Oakheart is awesome too, has a nice bite to it. I'm being boring tonight and pan frying a big top sirloin steak alongside a small romaine lettuce salad. Toppings TBD as I didn't grab any vegetables when I was out today. I was gonna cook the pork shoulder I had in my fridge until I realized I would need 5 hours to do so.



Hmm never had it. Oakheart is ok, but I'm all about Captain Morgan Black right now. Vanilla-y and smooth... I could almost drink it straight. 
Steak is boring?? Steak is fancy!

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Hmm never had it. Oakheart is ok, but I'm all about Captain Morgan Black right now. Vanilla-y and smooth... I could almost drink it straight. 
> Steak is boring?? Steak is fancy!



No fancy sides or cooking I guess  :Tongue:  Sear, throw pan in oven for 15ish minutes , chop up a few pieces of romaine and done. I did however cook the steak in bacon fat...and I crumbled some boursin cheese over the salad. I guess I might have gone a _bit_ fancy.

I'm thinking of maybe giving Costco's rum a chance now that I have a membership there. Then again with a 1.75L bottle I might feel the need to drink...a lot.

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Went out for a walk and tried out my new camera.  I'm using it as an excuse to get out more.



Definitely! I did that myself and went to places in Calgary I probably never would have thought of going before. Hope you find some wicked places too!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I may have lucked out with my observation experience - first place I called, too. _May_ have. Time will tell. My hope is to do it on a Saturday. I'm excited/nervous. I'm fairly confident that seeing extractions and such won't bother me, but at the same time you never really know for sure until you're in the situation. Maybe I'll watch some videos and desensitize myself a bit.

----------


## GunnyHighway

My friend in Florida has been talking a lot about raising his credit score. I have started to (try to) do the same as I know how hard life can be with bad credit, thanks to my parents and their money problems. Been sitting nervously for over a week now hoping my current credit card would accept my request for a limit raise from $1500 to $2000. Still no word. Start looking into other cards with much better rewards and find something that sounds awesome, yet maybe unattainable for someone my age. We're talking no yearly fees, $1mil travel insurance, auto rental insurance, warranty extensions, etc. Took the plunge, applied, and got approved instantly! The problem is that a $4000 limit is absolutely insane for someone at my income level. I appreciate it since apparently having lots of unused available credit helps with your scores and whatnot. I think I have enough self control to not buy something insane.

Oooooh look, a brand new Nikon D750 DSLR. Let's throw that on the CC...  :Razz:

----------


## merc

I tried to be and was nicer to my co-workers today. I will continue this.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I tried to be and was nicer to my co-workers today. I will continue this.



Good for you! I know how difficult and scary it can be to put yourself out there like that. 

I sent an email to the methadone clinic asking if they have any volunteer opportunities. I really need some substance abuse experience and I'm not sure how else to get it... Fingers crossed!

----------


## merc

> Good for you! I know how difficult and scary it can be to put yourself out there like that. 
> 
> I sent an email to the methadone clinic asking if they have any volunteer opportunities. I really need some substance abuse experience and I'm not sure how else to get it... Fingers crossed!



Good luck.

----------


## QuietCalamity

I brought up in therapy the idea of confronting my parents about their abuse, now that I don't need them anymore. I got the idea from the book Toxic Parents. I don't care how they react, I'm just sick of the weird, fake relationship we have. 

My homework for next time is to write about what they did to me and how it affected me. I feel empowered and nervous (about how emotional it will be to write out those things) at the same time. Listening to Werewolf by Fiona Apple on repeat. Nothing wrong when a song ends in a minor key...

----------


## Misssy

Snowman-big-01.jpg

----------


## Chantellabella

I finally had a breakthrough with one of my alters today. It's something I've been trying to understand for years. It helps so much to be working "with" instead of against this one particular one.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I finally had a breakthrough with one of my alters today. It's something I've been trying to understand for years. It helps so much to be working "with" instead of against this one particular one.



Good work, Cindy!!!
***
I finally mastered arm knitting. So much more instant gratification than regular knitting. 

Whooo wants a loooop scarf? I'm going to make a lot of them! Next is purple!

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I finally mastered arm knitting. So much more instant gratification than regular knitting. 
> 
> Whooo wants a loooop scarf? I'm going to make a lot of them! Next is purple!



Can you make men's scarves that way? (Like, not an infinity scarf) I'd totally love to abuse your love of arm knitting to get a few scarves  :XD:  


As for me, my fourth review has finally gone live today: http://realhardwarereviews.com/asus-...-flip-tp300la/

----------


## QuietCalamity

> Can you make men's scarves that way? (Like, not an infinity scarf) I'd totally love to abuse your love of arm knitting to get a few scarves



Actually, if anyone of you guys would pay for shipping and materials (unless you want a surprise color! Somehow I feel like if I get to pick the color, that's worth the price of the yarn) I totally would knit you scarves and mail them out!

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Actually, if anyone of you guys would pay for shipping and materials (unless you want a surprise color! Somehow I feel like if I get to pick the color, that's worth the price of the yarn) I totally would knit you scarves and mail them out!



I will have to take you up on that! Maybe once I can see what my financial situation is come end of month, I'll let you know. I'd love something red and black for sure, and the store ones I've found are either absurdly expensive or cheap in all ways.

----------


## Chantellabella

> As for me, my fourth review has finally gone live today: http://realhardwarereviews.com/asus-...-flip-tp300la/



That's awesome that it was printed. I know how hard that can be to do something very public. I'm proud of you!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> Good work, Cindy!!!
> ***
> I finally mastered arm knitting. So much more instant gratification than regular knitting. 
> 
> Whooo wants a loooop scarf? I'm going to make a lot of them! Next is purple!



That's beautiful. Did you knit each individual piece or is that yarn already designed like that and you twist the yarns? I've never seen a scarf like that before. It's really pretty.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> That's beautiful. Did you knit each individual piece or is that yarn already designed like that and you twist the yarns? I've never seen a scarf like that before. It's really pretty.



Thank you! It's just fancy yarn.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank you! It's just fancy yarn.



So do you weave it together like you would braided hair? (I know...........I'm derailing the thread to talk about, well, ......thread)

----------


## QuietCalamity

> So do you weave it together like you would braided hair? (I know...........I'm derailing the thread to talk about, well, ......thread)



Buddum ch!
When you arm knit you knit with two (or I've seen three if the yarn is thin I guess) strands of yarn at once because your arms create such large knits that otherwise the scarf would be sparse. I decided to get creative and use two different colors at once.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Going to shoot my guns today. Middle of nowhere much?

https://goo.gl/maps/OUE0W

----------


## GunnyHighway

Cooked proper meals for the first time in over a week. Stuffed bell peppers for tonight and leftover stuffing for 2 more. 8 harboiled eggs for whatever(fuck they are so not worth the hassle), and a bunch of chicken thighs for lunches. Hopefully my cod steaks will be thawed by tomorrow.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Got my self out of the house for a bit to have lunch with someone at a nearby Vietnamese restaurant. It's the first time I've been out of the house for any sort of actual socialization in a long time.

----------


## Chantellabella

I haven't done it yet, but I plan to have a good day. 

I have a co-worker that is very quiet. He doesn't really socialize with anyone at work. He does his job and is cordial, but you don't see him converse a lot about just random stuff.

But every morning, I pass him and say, "Are we going to have a good day?" And he emphatically says, "Yes!" I wish I had his positive attitude. 

So I'm going to think like my co-worker and believe today will be an awesome day.

It's raining. My cat is still barely eating and surviving. My house is a wreck because the kittens have been busy destroying it. And I will be alone on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. 

But that's all good because it's part of life. There's ups and downs. That's what makes us human. 

Today I choose to have an "up" day no matter what happens.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> I haven't done it yet, but I plan to have a good day. 
> 
> I have a co-worker that is very quiet. He doesn't really socialize with anyone at work. He does his job and is cordial, but you don't see him converse a lot about just random stuff.
> 
> But every morning, I pass him and say, "Are we going to have a good day?" And he emphatically says, "Yes!" I wish I had his positive attitude. 
> 
> So I'm going to think like my co-worker and believe today will be an awesome day.
> 
> It's raining. My cat is still barely eating and surviving. My house is a wreck because the kittens have been busy destroying it. And I will be alone on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. 
> ...



Christmas koala hugs for Cindy!!  :koala:   :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

> Christmas koala hugs for Cindy!!



Today was ok. I came home though and realized I had to put Gumbeaux to sleep.  ::(:  

He's living in heaven now so it's ok.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I managed to go up to a teacher and ask her if she would write a recommendation for a scholarship I'm doing and she said yes. Whew.

----------


## L

Gets lots of sleep

----------


## QuietCalamity

Weaning myself off Lexapro because I hate it and doing more to cope with my anxiety with yoga, deep breathing, and progressive muscle relaxation (yay apps!). 

I forgot to submit an essay for Counseling Techniques but I'm not freaking out about it. I'm doing awesome with my role plays in that class and I feel awesome.

----------


## Otherside

I actually went, got some work done, and didn't call in sick like I really wanted to. 

Glad I didn't call in sick. Half the team was off and it actually did me good.

----------


## L

I physically bought the new Fall Out Boy album - I think I am going to do this more often

Also

I took on a new project at work and am hosting a Valentine's Day Ball in the hospital - I am excited for this

----------


## Chantellabella

> I physically bought the new Fall Out Boy album - I think I am going to do this more often
> 
> Also
> 
> I took on a new project at work and am hosting a Valentine's Day Ball in the hospital - I am excited for this



Wow! That's awesome.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I came to a realization yesterday about having compassion even for predators and people who have hurt me.

A hawk swooped down and carried off one of my cats years ago where I used to live. The cat was black and white and hawks hunt skunks. 

There's lots of hawks here because I live practically in the woods of the country. 

So I strung up string and cd's across my yard which is supposed to discourage hawks from swooping down. It's been working because they see the cd reflections and veer away from my yard. So I can safely take my cats out in the backyard with me. I have 3 who are black and white and 4 kittens that could be easily carried off. 

Friday, I found a hawk on the ground. He was injured but I couldn't see in what way. He didn't look shot (guys in the back) because there was no blood. I figured he must have swooped down and hit a string. I felt really bad.

I couldn't get animal control, wildlife people, the local college or anybody to come help him. 

That night, I covered his body with a blanket and built him a shelter because it was supposed to rain. I cried because I knew he was in pain.

Saturday morning, he was dead.  ::(:  


Even though I don't trust hawks and will protect my cats, I felt compassion for the hurt hawk. It made me realize that I also need to have compassion for those who hurt me. I don't have to trust them.  But it's not ok to be happy when they hurt.

So I will practice not being so angry with the shooters behind me. I'm still getting them charged so they have consequences, but I will drop the anger. I'll also drop the anger towards my ex-supervisor.

----------


## QuietCalamity

> I came to a realization yesterday about having compassion even for predators and people who have hurt me.
> 
> A hawk swooped down and carried off one of my cats years ago where I used to live. The cat was black and white and hawks hunt skunks. 
> 
> There's lots of hawks here because I live practically in the woods of the country. 
> 
> So I strung up string and cd's across my yard which is supposed to discourage hawks from swooping down. It's been working because they see the cd reflections and veer away from my yard. So I can safely take my cats out in the backyard with me. I have 3 who are black and white and 4 kittens that could be easily carried off. 
> 
> Friday, I found a hawk on the ground. He was injured but I couldn't see in what way. He didn't look shot (guys in the back) because there was no blood. I figured he must have swooped down and hit a string. I felt really bad.
> ...



Wow Cindy, that's a really moving story. Reminds me of church (in a good way!)  ::): . You're so wise to be able to the connect the experience with the hawk to the situation with your neighbors.  :Hug:

----------


## Earthquake

I had a tasty breakfast.

----------


## L

Changed my bed sheets and put on new jammies - this is the best feeling

----------


## cathering

cleaned up for an old guy

----------


## Earthquake

Saw my case manager and spoke to a psychiatrist.

----------


## Chantellabella

I substituted for the other Youth Services Librarian today during her storytime. I do the infant and toddler storytimes and she does the preschool storytimes. 

It's always daunting to do somebody else's storytime. I had a blast though. The room was packed and the kids and parents all said they had a fun time. Whew! 

It was fun doing that age group again. I haven't done preschool storytime in 6 years. The last time I did that age group was in Dallas. I get to do infants and toddler programs, then jump to K-12th grade programming. My co-worker does the preschoolers. 

Anyway, I had fun.

----------


## Chantellabella

I made some flower wreaths to hang up today. I've been so busy at work lately, that I needed a fun, creative outlet. In other words, my laundry and housework is still waiting for me going, "Cindy...............oh Cindy........................we need you!!!!!"  ::):  Screw them.

----------


## cathering

more cleaning done....!!!! my dad really makes an issue over this rubbish in his man cave - who could need 9 cupboards for old news paper and records ... ?

----------


## Chantellabella

I met a man today who lived in a different city who was scammed by the same guy that scammed me. We talked awhile, but I was able to not get riled up about it. I think I've truly let it go.

----------


## Koalafan

Made some home made koala cinnamon sugar cake donuts today!  ::D:

----------


## L

I went to the gym gym gym

----------


## Misssy

Ughhh, I think the positive thing I am going to do is clean. Had planned on waking up early and going on a trip but I decided to sleep in, I hate waking up early if I don't absolutely have to. It is sunny outside and I should have gone on my trip now I feel terribly guilty for not going.

Really I partly want to just go back to sleep. And part of me says this is the last thing I should or want to be doing.

----------


## Chantellabella

My boss gave me massive compliments today. That was awesome.  ::): 

Oops. Wrong thread. I thought this was something good that happened today. Oh well. I guess it was something positive because she was complimenting a bunch of projects I recently completed.  So it was many days.  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. The one day a week I get to give a [BEEP] about my physical appearance. Took advantage.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I was at Wal-Mart and a little old lady asked me to reach for something off the shelf. I thought that stuff only happened in movies. I must've been pretty mystified because I walked away pondering the implications without actually getting her the thing.

----------


## Liv64

This morning I helped some folks who were looking for a certain place and they were so thankful.

----------


## L

I am at peace with myself today

----------


## Kirsebaer

Invited a friend to come over for dinner with my me and my wife and to watch Eurovision tonight. Trying to fight my current tendency to isolate myself ...

----------


## merc

Ok I actually spoke up about something that was bothering me. Now, my daughter hates me, but in this situation I know that I am in the right. I also need prayers about getting my eldest through the teenage years. She is a good kid but so naive and stupid. I did kind of lose it on her today, but sometimes the kid deserves it.

----------


## Hexagon

I wrote new music today for the first time in a while. Yay.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Finished my work term. Now what? I want to crawl underneath the table again pls.  :hide:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Finished my work term. Now what? I want to crawl underneath the table again pls.



I thought you still had 2 weeks to go.  :shrug:  You've probably noticed by now that my perception of time is different from that of other humans

Anyway - congrats!  :Celebrate:  You should celebrate with a glass of wine (or three) tonight  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Lol thanks & no worries Kirse xD. And I definitely celebrated with wine.  ::D:

----------


## L

Completed something on my to do list (I have a month to complete everything on it)

----------


## sanspants

> Completed something on my to do list (I have a month to complete everything on it)



Woot  ::):  

Today I gave my nerdy hobby friends some goodies for free, just for being repeat customers  ::):  On busy days it seems to help my mood to stop and do something randomly nice for people. I also stopped at my friend's house to visit her cat while she was at work. 

Kitteh!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> 



Cuteee! We can tell that s/he loved having you visit  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Nawww, that cat seems to really like you!


Went for a walk to the store. It's still cold here! The sun's out, but the obnoxious wind kinda ruins that. Still glad I went though, since we'll be back to rain tomorrow.

----------


## L

I am having a chilling day - in the middle of the sticks (country) so peaceful here. I would say calm but it is so windy!!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out.

----------


## L

MMmmm....I started an on-line hand reflexology course

----------


## Antidote

Finally figured out how to paint clouds with this software I'm using.

----------


## Koalafan

The US just legalized gay marriage nationwide!!!!  :boogie:   :rainbow:  :sparkles:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> The US just legalized gay marriage nationwide!!!!



 :rainbow:   :sparkles:   ::D:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I applied for a job online today. I hope I get an interview or whatever, but not really. Because then it would mean going to an interview and starting a job and OH MY GOD I HOPE IT DOESN'T GO FURTHER THAN MY APPLYING. But I did make a step in a right direction.

----------


## SmileyFace

Went to Zumba class.

----------


## Chantellabella

I actually survived giving 4 public lectures this week. I spoke to teens on Sat, secondary and elementary school teachers on Tuesday and finished with an entire school of preschool teachers today.  They said I did well and they want me to come back.  I can't believe I survived this week.  ::):

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I actually survived giving 4 public lectures this week. I spoke to teens on Sat, secondary and elementary school teachers on Tuesday and finished with an entire school of preschool teachers today.  They said I did well and they want me to come back.  I can't believe I survived this week.



Wow congrats,Cindy!! I wouldn't even dream of doing anything like that... public speaking has always been my biggest fear

----------


## Chantellabella

> Wow congrats,Cindy!! I wouldn't even dream of doing anything like that... public speaking has always been my biggest fear



Thanks, my friend. It was mine too, but the more positive experiences I have with speeches, the more I relax. I just say about a million times before I go on, "I can do this, I can do this." Then I smile. Because even when I forget something or say something totally wrong like I do sometimes on the radio, it's a chance to laugh off my flakiness.  ::):  I guess not being perfect is what makes a speaker approachable and people tend to want to engage more. Sometimes I literally just start laughing about something that's happening or something somebody said and it's strange, but the whole room relaxes then.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I started work today. I was pretty nervous in the morning but that was practically gone by the time I got there. It's a cashier job. There was a lot to learn but I seemed to pick up quickly and my manager complimented me on it. She still teased me over the fact that I wasn't talkative with all the customers. There was also a lot of times when I had to ask another worker for help because either I didn't know how to do it, or I _couldn't_ do it and I hate having to look clueless in front of people. I also don't like that on some days I'll be working 7-8 hours till like 10 pm. Also, I'll be standing a lot. But you know what? I'll get better. I'll get paid. And it'll (hopefully) seem worth it.

----------


## L

I slept during the night - as a night nurse on my week off this is an achievement

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Worked out. Went for a walk. Went to the park.

----------


## Chantellabella

I started my day with being grateful for my simple life. 

Does that make sense? 


I guess seeing my ex and his wife at my son's wedding reminded me that less is more. They have tons of money, cars, jewels, vacations, and expensive stuff. They not only seemed very miserable, but they were so jealous of the relationship I have with my kids that they refused to sit next to me. We've been divorced since 2007 and separated since 2005, yet they still get upset when they see me happy. I really pity them. I'm not being factitious . It's really heart-breaking to see them so bitter and resentful when they can buy or do anything they want. Yet, they focus on what eludes them. 

I can't change the way they are, but I can at least remind myself to appreciate the things that matter. I have a roof over my head, a simple life, and freedom to move from point A to point B without bitterness and resentment. I will remember that today as I clean house and do yardwork. 

One of my prayers is to help them be happy with life outside of material  things.

----------


## L

I met with a friend that I have not seen in well over a year - heard she is doing better and happier in herself, she has shut everyone out no matter what we did!! Also my feet hurt from wearing pretty shoes today  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I pushed through my fear of letting people help me yesterday. I had surgery on my middle finger (flipping off people too much) and was told by the hospital that I could not drive myself home. So that meant that I had to ask someone to drive me to work, then someone to drive me to the hospital at noon, and have someone drive me home. that scared me more than the surgery. so my boss drove me to work, my coworker drove me to the hospital after i did storytime, and my neighbor and her daughter drove me home. even though i felt like i would have panic attacks any second, i made it.

----------


## L

I started my holistic massage course today  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

I voted today! So simple to do and the lines aren't bad.

----------


## L

I can noa do a basic full body holistic massage :-) so happy with myself, and I enjoyed my weekend....the case work ahead kind of scares me but what the hell

----------


## kelp

I helped my mom cook breakfast today. We didn't have an specific recipe in mind, just mixed stuff we currently have available... cream of mushroom soup in a can, garlic, onions, lots of potatoes, salt and pepper. It turned out good and we didn't argue.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I started work today. I was pretty nervous in the morning but that was practically gone by the time I got there. It's a cashier job. There was a lot to learn but I seemed to pick up quickly and my manager complimented me on it. She still teased me over the fact that I wasn't talkative with all the customers. *There was also a lot of times when I had to ask another worker for help because either I didn't know how to do it, or I couldn't do it and I hate having to look clueless in front of people.* I also don't like that on some days I'll be working 7-8 hours till like 10 pm. Also, I'll be standing a lot. But you know what? I'll get better. I'll get paid. And it'll (hopefully) seem worth it.



Congrats on the job! I've worked for 2 days as a cashier (through one of those temp job agencies). The bolded part is completely normal and I think most customers notice when someone's new at the job and understand that they need to ask for help sometimes. Of course there are always those impatient assholes who won't fail to make us feel like [BEEP] but fortunately they're not the majority.
Good luck!  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

Yesterday the gun-toting idiots were tossing a ball around in their backyard. They must have had 2 balls. It kept going over the fence next to their house and they were jumping the fence to get it. 

Then a ball slammed into my shed and landed in my garden. They didn't dare hop the fence to get it. I guess my standing on a chair yelling at them to shoot me for 30 minutes convinced them that I should not be messed with. 

Anyway, this morning, the ball was in my garden. I thought of all kinds of devious things to do with it. Shoot it up into shreds, slime it in cat shit, and then toss it back into their yard was my favorite evil thought.

But I just tossed it into my garbage. 

They have not shot in their yard since I screamed at them to shoot me. I've also been taking every opportunity while I'm in my backyard to make like I'm talking on my cell phone about them (when they're within earshot). I ridicule them and their school. I talk about how my gun is already poised on the second floor to shoot if they set foot in my yard. 

When they come out my cats run in afraid. My neighbor doesn't allow her kids out if she hears them. So I decided that if we can't enjoy our yard, they're going to get ridiculed, laughed at and threatened the entire time they're outside in their yard. 

But I did write in this positive thread. I chose, rather than to get revenge, to just ditch the ball and not destroy it or use it to trash them back. Believe me, when you factor in my anger towards them, just tossing the ball in the trash was a huge positive action.

----------


## L

breathing through the bad moments and getting through it - breath in , breath out....keep going!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I can noa do a basic full body holistic massage :-)



I'd love to try that! Especially for my legs and feet... if only it wasn't so expensive!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Made a phone call I'd been putting off.

----------


## Chantellabella

I cleaned my house top to bottom and organized one of my desks.

----------


## Chantellabella

I painted another side of the outside of my house. I live in a treehouse, so painting outside means on the top of a ladder with a really long pole with a paint brush or roller on the end. 

I have to just paint the 2nd floor front wall peak on the porch and then finally hire someone to paint the very back peak. My ladder, pole, and arms are just not long enough for the very top of my house in the back.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Finally started Christmas shopping and what a day to begin  :O_O: .

----------


## Chantellabella

Got dressed and drank my coffee.

Believe me, that's something positive for me these days.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I donated $5 to Wikipedia. Very kind. I am a kind man. Who else would do something like this? Nobody. Nobody thinks about people like I do. I am such a great guy. Who else would've gone through the trouble of helping this poor website? I am special. My mother was right. Very good? No, not very good, very great. I am very, very great.

All right, snap out of it you stupid jerk. You're donating five dollars. What do want, a Nobel prize?

----------


## Chantellabella

I manged to survive working another 13 hour day ending with leading another literacy workshop tonight. 

One day at a time

One day at a time

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I just enrolled for my classes next semester and I got all the ones I wanted! Plus, they all start at 10 AM, the last one ends at 2 PM, and I get Fridays off. 



I love that GIF. I love Laurie Keller. I love Busy Philipps. I love Cougar Town.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Christmas shopping. Kind of a hellish four hours, but shopping in my city really blows.

----------


## L

Christmas markets in Germany, such a lovely sight

----------


## Kirsebaer

Did a lot of organizing and cleaning. All the [BEEP] that we don't need went straight to the trash or to the basement. Feels good to get rid of useless stuff!

----------


## Chantellabella

I drove home for 6.5 hours then actually laid down to rest.

----------


## L

decided I am going to start making my own beauty products - today I am a really nice body scrub, it is so easy to do and so much fun!! Tomorrow I am going to make some lip balm, should be really cost effective as I use so much of the stuff and I can make it to my liking!!

----------


## mp

went to a local restaurant today and also filled up my forms at a crowdy place .... the day went better dn i expected

----------


## Chantellabella

It took me almost a week, but I finally spoke up about something that was really bothering me at work.

----------


## Member11

> It took me almost a week, but I finally spoke up about something that was really bothering me at work.



Good job!  :Celebrate:  How did it go?

----------


## Member11

> went to a local restaurant today and also filled up my forms at a crowdy place .... the day went better dn i expected



Congrats!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Member11

> decided I am going to start making my own beauty products - today I am a really nice body scrub, it is so easy to do and so much fun!! Tomorrow I am going to make some lip balm, should be really cost effective as I use so much of the stuff and I can make it to my liking!!



Very cool  ::  Could we see a new "L" beauty products brand in stores in the future?

----------


## mp

> Congrats!



tnx Â7Â¨2

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Survived a job interview.

----------


## L

> Survived a job interview.



As someone who hates these things, well done, hope your desired outcome presents

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> As someone who hates these things, well done, hope your desired outcome presents



thanks L! It certainly looks good for me, for once.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Survived a job interview.



Awesome!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I finally got my back porch painted today. Just 2 more walls outside and I completed this very daunting job. Gotta paint the upstairs porch wall and then a very tall 2 story back wall. I have a very long pole and a very tall ladder. The not so fun part of living in a tree house.

----------


## L

I had a good day at training followed by a good swim....my cardio is bad but I'm pushing myself.

----------


## fetisha

I cleaned up more often so I won't get sick again

----------


## L

I cleaned the bathroom  ::):

----------


## Member11

> I gave a 20 minute interview to a news station today.



Did you promote Anxiety Space?  :Tongue:

----------


## L

> I gave a 20 minute interview to a news station today.



Go you x

----------


## Otherside

I booked planes up to Aberdeen to see my Grandmother.

----------


## L

Just completed making the spare room into my relaxation room. For yoga and meditation, where I can do my crochet and other crafts.  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> Just completed making the spare room into my relaxation room. For yoga and meditation, where I can do my crochet and other crafts.



That's awesome!!

What do you crochet and what other types of crafts do you do?  ::D:

----------


## L

> That's awesome!!
> 
> What do you crochet and what other types of crafts do you do?



Thank you I'm really excited about it. I'm currently crocheting a blanket for my niece, I have a similar one made for her sister. I do other bit, such as today I framed the mantra I want to say every morning...just little bits and pieces nothing special. Thanks for asking.

----------


## Lunaire

> Thank you I'm really excited about it. I'm currently crocheting a blanket for my niece, I have a similar one made for her sister. I do other bit, such as today I framed the mantra I want to say every morning...just little bits and pieces nothing special. Thanks for asking.



Ooooh I'm always jealous of people with creative talents.  ::): 

I'd love to see pictures posted of it when you're done!

Are you comfortable sharing your mantra?

----------


## L

> Ooooh I'm always jealous of people with creative talents. 
> 
> I'd love to see pictures posted of it when you're done!
> 
> Are you comfortable sharing your mantra?



I'm jealous of creative people too, I guess it's why I thought myself  ::):  I can try post a picture of the finished one later, I don't have it now. It's not my mantra but one my tutor shared when I took a class on chakras. I did change the last bit to be more personal.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Stood up for something I felt was right : )

----------


## L

I went to see one of my favorite bands last night

----------


## Lunaire

> I went to see one of my favorite bands last night



That's awesome! How was the show?  ::

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I went to see one of my favorite bands last night



Was this Cold Play?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I went to see one of my favorite bands last night



Was this Cold Play?

----------


## L

> Was this Cold Play?



No, that one is almost a year away. I seen nickelback

----------


## Total Eclipse

> No, that one is almost a year away. I seen nickelback



Awesome! !!

----------


## Otherside

I'm going to go shopping. And buy something that isn't throw in the microwave for five minutes. 

Yes I am actually going to eat something fairly healthy. I am going to cook. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Was so tempted to cancel, but I went to the dentist



How did it go?

----------


## Member11

> They injected me with enough lidocaine so that I couldn't feel my tongue and cheek for hours afterward, lol.  I'm such a wimp



That's good!  ::D:  What did you have done?

----------


## Member11

> I needed a tooth filled.  Thanks for asking



You're welcome  ::):  Hopefully the lidocaine has worn off by now

----------


## Otherside

Made a doctor's appointment, got in touch with the mental health mentoring service.

Now I just have to actually admit things aren't as great anymore come the fourteenth. I don't want my medication to be raised, that's the last thing I want, I'm sick of shaking. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

I had a delicious pizza today!  :sparkles:

----------


## Member11

> I had a delicious pizza today!



Mmmmm yummy! I'm so jealous  :-_-:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I just cooked some amazing squash soup! I'm happy that it turned out so well :3

----------


## Otherside

Not today (yesterday) but pushed myself out of my comfort zone yesterday. 

So I got invited to a conference for female students interested in pursuing a career in tech in London. Still baffled as to how I got there because Im pretty sure screwed up the interview. Kinda hesitated in filling out the application form and all due to anxiety. I hate crowds. 

But I went, had a great time, met some amazing people, probably drank to much wine and don't regret going at all. Anxiety unfounded. Would do again. Loved it. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Not today (yesterday) but pushed myself out of my comfort zone yesterday. 
> 
> So I got invited to a conference for female students interested in pursuing a career in tech in London. Still baffled as to how I got there because Im pretty sure screwed up the interview. Kinda hesitated in filling out the application form and all due to anxiety. I hate crowds. 
> 
> But I went, had a great time, met some amazing people, probably drank to much wine and don't regret going at all. Anxiety unfounded. Would do again. Loved it.



Congrats!  :Celebrate:  Welcome to the nerdy world of programming  ::

----------


## HoldTheSea

I started cleaning the house. This is going to be a week-long process but at least I stopped putting it off.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Reading this reminded me that I need to do this too - I'll just think about it for now, lol.



Best of luck when you do decide to get it done! I haven't made any more progress lol

----------


## HoldTheSea

^Good for you!  ::):  I find that I only go to the gym once every few weeks, even though I definitely need to go regularly.


I'm looking into grad school for psychology. I want to get my Master's and maybe become an LICSW. I studied psychology in college but never went to grad school.
I also want to get certified to raise service dogs for veterans and other people with PTSD.
Both of those things go into the category of wanting to help others like me. That's what I want to do with my life.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Right now, I probably average 1-2 times per week, lol.   But that's better than last year. 
> 
> My impression of grad programs in psychology is that there's a lot of flexibility. And your chosen line of work sounds very rewarding. Best of luck!



Once or twice a week is pretty damn good!  ::):  You're keeping up with it better than I am anyway, lol.

There is a lot of flexibility... And it would be a very rewarding line of work. I want to help others who are going through what I've gone through. Thank you for wishing me luck!

Also, I meant to tell you that I finally did clean my house- vacuumed and everything. My bedroom is cleaner than it's been since I moved in.
How did the cleaning go for you? Did you ever get around to it?

----------


## HoldTheSea

> The bedroom is a good place to start :-)   I go in spurts.  I pick a room when something is bothering me like dust, and then I go at it.  But I don't do that often enough!  More than anything, I want to give the bathroom a ceiling to floor scrubbing.  And clear out junk, like books I'll never read again.  And clothes.



I go in spurts too... I'll do one room and then take a break for a while, and then move on to cleaning another room.
I have so many books I should get rid of. I did recently clear out some clothes I'd had since college that either didn't fit or weren't really in style anymore.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Focusing more on moving and what that entails. Slowly getting my [BEEP] together.

----------


## Member11

> Focusing more on moving and what that entails. Slowly getting my [BEEP] together.



Where are you moving to?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Went to the gym despite all the rain.  It was actually pretty empty, probably because of all the rain.



Very nice  ::):  !!! How long did you stay?  ::):

----------


## Member11

> Just took a half day off today.  For no reason other than I just wanted to put on the brakes.  I went to bed and slept.  Not sure if that was worth using some of my sick time though.



It is good to sometimes slow down a bit and have a sleepy, we humans put a lot of demand on our bodies and it is good to get a break  ::):

----------


## PinkButterfly

Today was amazing!! YAY YAY I have a Great Christian Therapist who Prays over and Prays for me and my healing and is teaching me so much she is just amazing and knows how to talk to me about things I am going through and facing and she guides me away those that are out to hurt me and tells me to forgive and not be angry .. I love not feeling angry and hurt!! yay Praise God!!!

----------


## Koalafan

Did some exercising earlier on! Been getting pretty good at keeping a regular exercise schedule lately  ::):

----------


## anxiouskathie

> Did some exercising earlier on! Been getting pretty good at keeping a regular exercise schedule lately



that's great!  Keep up the good work!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Where are you moving to?



Out of the 'rents house. Again. Finally.

----------


## Member11

> Out of the 'rents house. Again. Finally.



Congrats  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

> that's great!  Keep up the good work!



Thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

Actually got some good work done on my portfolio!  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

When it rains here I am always cleaning the house. Male as well. Had to add that part in. Live in Ireland too. Always bloody raining here. Must have the cleanest house in the Country. Like to clear out old clutter as well. ( Not talking about my mother either ) Books and clothes that are no loner worn. Give them to a charity shop. Today we had a gale blowing through. Nice tidying morning. Is as good as exercise to me. 

Actually forgot to go to the gym on Friday. That makes ten years in a row now.  :Tongue:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Had another Therapy Session and started my diet then blew my diet lol.. congrats to you all on doing things.

----------


## anxiouskathie

> When it rains here I am always cleaning the house. Male as well. Had to add that part in. Live in Ireland too. Always bloody raining here. Must have the cleanest house in the Country. Like to clear out old clutter as well. ( Not talking about my mother either ) Books and clothes that are no loner worn. Give them to a charity shop. Today we had a gale blowing through. Nice tidying morning. Is as good as exercise to me. 
> 
> Actually forgot to go to the gym on Friday. That makes ten years in a row now.



nice to see you so chipper Cuch!!

----------


## SmileyFace

I think I did ok on my part during a company meeting today.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I did my therapy session over the phone and I also walked out on front porch and breathed in some freash air now to one day get out and set there or on the back deck but my furbaby made it a poop deck!! He is older and he can not get anyplace else unless carried.  ::(: ...

----------


## HoldTheSea

Started gloving and dancing again... for those of you who don't know what gloving is, I'm going to make a video and put it in the video of yourself thread, in case anyone is interested in seeing a light show  ::):

----------


## imnormal

i called school ppl to help me sort something out. i never call real people to help me but this was a bit of a time sensitive situation and the online way was not gonna cut it.  it worked amazingly well and the school person was very helpful.

also i walked a few miles to the post office to drop off all my yugioh cards so they will be mailed on time. it was a nice walk.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Woke up this morning to kitties all around me and talking to someone I really care about <3

----------


## Koalafan

Applied for a job I actually think I have a chance for!

----------


## Koalafan

> Started gloving and dancing again... for those of you who don't know what gloving is, I'm going to make a video and put it in the video of yourself thread, in case anyone is interested in seeing a light show



The videos where awesome!  ::D:  my dancing skills are limited to Dance Dance Revolution. That counts right?  :Tongue:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> The videos where awesome!  my dancing skills are limited to Dance Dance Revolution. That counts right?



Dude. Of course it counts. We need to play Dance Dance Revolution sometime, I'm awesome at that game!  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> Dude. Of course it counts. We need to play Dance Dance Revolution sometime, I'm awesome at that game!



I will definitely challenge you to drunken DDR one of these days!  ::D:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I will definitely challenge you to drunken DDR one of these days!



Hahaha, yesss!!!  ::D:

----------


## Member11

I completely lost track of time while talking to someone, this has never happened to me before  ::

----------


## anxiouskathie

Jerry, I hope thats a wonderful thing!!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I will definitely challenge you to drunken DDR one of these days!







> Hahaha, yesss!!!



Oh my!! You two will most deffo have to upload that!!! It would be epic and adorable.  :boogie:  Drunken DDR sounds amazing!!!  :Heart:  

 ::

----------


## Koalafan

> Oh my!! You two will most deffo have to upload that!!! It would be epic and adorable.  Drunken DDR sounds amazing!!!



Aww thank you Kay!  :boogie:  It would be so epic! If drunken DDR does happen you'll definitely be in the know  :Tongue:

----------


## PinkButterfly

I showered even though I was feeling miserable so I am glad I made it through.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

Waking up at a place I want to be at and feeling so happy  :Heart:

----------


## PinkButterfly

I was glad I did shower and got it over with and put on new Minion Pjs lol and then felt like I had a pocket well NO it was a huge split down the side not sewn together lol..

----------


## Lunaire

Having coffee and feeling great today!  :Hyper:

----------


## Lunaire

Woke up to decorations from someone I love!  :Heart:

----------


## Koalafan

> Woke up to decorations from someone I love!



Aww!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## HoldTheSea

After having a horrible night and having to make a really tough decision, I woke up to the sweetest note I've ever read in my life  ::blush::

----------


## Otherside

Think the depression is starting to lift today. I woke up this morning, looked around at my room, and thought "this is disgusting."

See, I go through phases whilst I'm depressed. I don't clean up after myself, the bins don't get emptied, dishes pile up on the desk and my clothes don't get washed. As Dad described it at the PIP assessment "there's a large pile of clothes on the floor and she eventually runs out." As for the dishes, the only reason they find their way back downstairs is because my parents take them out. Or my parents get disgusted by the state of the bins and take them out. 

Then it starts to lift. I get disgusted by how I've been living. I take the bins out. I wash up all the dishes that have acclumated on my desk. I do a clothes wash. A large one. I pick up all the trash thats on the floor and generally just clean up after myself. 

And so thats what I've been doing. I'm starting to feel better. Not much but...I dunno, I'm glad I did it. I'm beginning to feel better. 

The increased dosage of Zoloft is making me feel nauseous all the time though. Hope this wears off. Or maybe it's just this bloody contraceptive injection thats doing that.

Also, called back the Department of Work and Pensions. Been anxious about doing that, kept missing them for the last two days. So glad I've done that because they've been chasing me up quite a bit. They wanted to know why the PIP assessor thought I was lot iller than I was claiming to be on the form I filled out. She was a bit baffled really, says its usually the other way round (people claim to be iller than the assessor says they are.)

----------


## PinkButterfly

This morning I wrote to several people on Facebook and just said funny things and then on my wall posted Positive things! I also opened the front door and got the fedex box and then I sat in my swivel turned towards my bay window and looked up at the beautiful blue sky with pretty white clouds and Thanked God.

----------


## L

I got out of bed
I ate a healthy breakfast
I did some mindful colouring
I had a shower and out on day clothes
I finished my colouring
I did some crochet and watching a tv show
I cooked a chicken and ate lunch

This is good considering my life was going to [BEEP] 
**Note to self - Keep breathing**    ::):

----------


## Member11

> **Note to self - Keep breathing**



Exactly, keep breathing  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## L

> Exactly, keep breathing



Thank Jerry - coming back here was a good idea too

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Thank Jerry - coming back here was a good idea too



I'm glad to see you back L!!!  :Hug:  xx

----------


## L

> I'm glad to see you back L!!!  xx



Thank you sweety - that means a lot xx

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Thank you sweety - that means a lot xx



It acutely made me really happy to see your avatar and see you around!! How are you lately?

----------


## L

> It acutely made me really happy to see your avatar and see you around!! How are you lately?



To be honest - a mess, I was away as I was in a bad place and now I am just numb waiting to crash!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> To be honest - a mess, I was away as I was in a bad place and now I am just numb waiting to crash!



Oh no  ::(:  PM me anytime  ::(:   :Hug:   :Heart:

----------


## L

> Oh no  PM me anytime



Thank you.

----------


## Cuchculan

Noticed you said you did some colouring. I love those colouring books too. So relaxing. Even just an hour a day with one. Just to give yourself something to do.

----------


## Koalafan

Got some groceries and some gas for my car. Some days it amazes how hard it can be simply to leave the house and do those little things. But hey, shouldn't be too hard on myself  :Tongue:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Got some groceries and some gas for my car. Some days it amazes how hard it can be simply to leave the house and do those little things. But hey, shouldn't be too hard on myself



 :Celebrate:  That's very good, Koala ^_^  :Hug:  .. and no, you shouldn't be hard on yourself  :Hug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My day was pretty stressful but I ended it on a high note by taking care of a bunch of errands. Walked to the nearby strip mall. Super nice weather, too. If it hadn't have gotten dark so quickly, ideally I'd want to watch the sun set from the lake.

----------


## Cuchculan

Early morning walk in. Meant to be another horrible day here with the weather. Think I was lucky to escape any rain. That daily walk in just something I like doing. My exercise.

----------


## Koalafan

Had a fun night out and lots of drinks. Maybe too many  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> Any pics???/



Sadly not!  ::(:  Didn't get too do Lazer tag since there was a huge convention going on and they where sold out for the rest of the night!  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

> I showered... and today, was really hard to even sit up, so I conciser that a win.



 :Hug:   :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

Had a really rough day for anxiety but I'm starting to finally come through  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Fixed the boiler this morning. It was dead as can be when I went to switch it on. 10 minutes later we had it up and running. Always a good feeling.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Let's see.
Told my brother to stop stealing.
Prayed.
took several walks.
talked to both daughters. (that should be number one so please rearrange order)
locked myself in my room so i could take a nap.
woke up.

----------


## Lunaire

I got a lot done at work today!  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

I was running late and I always go thru the Mcdonald's line for a large Diet Coke. I couldn't/wouldn't let a person into the drive through line but I felt bad so I told the girl who took my money to pay for the car behind me and tell them I'm sorry and to have a nice day.

The thing about it is..paying it forward so to speak really IS about making US feel better. it made me so happy. I hope it made the other person happy too.  ::):

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I was running late and I always go thru the Mcdonald's line for a large Diet Coke. I couldn't/wouldn't let a person into the drive through line but I felt bad so I told the girl who took my money to pay for the car behind me and tell them I'm sorry and to have a nice day.
> 
> The thing about it is..paying it forward so to speak really IS about making US feel better. it made me so happy. I hope it made the other person happy too.



This made me smile  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

::):

----------


## Pinky

> Had another Therapy Session and started my diet then blew my diet lol.. congrats to you all on doing things.



How has it been going?

----------


## Pinky

> I was running late and I always go thru the Mcdonald's line for a large Diet Coke. I couldn't/wouldn't let a person into the drive through line but I felt bad so I told the girl who took my money to pay for the car behind me and tell them I'm sorry and to have a nice day.
> 
> The thing about it is..paying it forward so to speak really IS about making US feel better. it made me so happy. I hope it made the other person happy too.



That was very nice of you!  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

Thank you Pinky. It was nice of me but I realize it was also truly FOR ME. It made me feel better and feel less guilty because I wouldn't let this person into the line, so I bought his/her breakfast. How 'nice' of me, but really?
I call bs on my whole random act of kindness. 1st, it was to alleviate any sense of guilt that I had, and 2nd, if it was a true random act of kindness I probably shouldn't have shared it with anyone. It should have been my secret.
BOOM. (that was the sound of me dropping the mic. and walking off to the sound of my own applause)

or maybe it was very nice of me.

----------


## unpopularbugs

> Thank you Pinky. It was nice of me but I realize it was also truly FOR ME. It made me feel better and feel less guilty because I wouldn't let this person into the line, so I bought his/her breakfast. How 'nice' of me, but really?
> I call bs on my whole random act of kindness. 1st, it was to alleviate any sense of guilt that I had, and 2nd, if it was a true random act of kindness I probably shouldn't have shared it with anyone. It should have been my secret.
> BOOM. (that was the sound of me dropping the mic. and walking off to the sound of my own applause)
> 
> or maybe it was very nice of me.



Sharing acts of kindness can inspire others to do acts of kindness and so it's not a bad thing.

----------


## Lunaire

> Didn't waste $ on coffee yesterday and today.  And also didn't have diet coke.



Hey that's awesome! Do you normally buy coffee or make coffee yourself?

----------


## Koalafan

Feeling much better today. Had some chamomile tea earlier which was sweetened with some honey  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

I waited patiently in line and let other people cut in front of me when getting my diet coke at Mcdonalds. It's a little bit of heaven, caffeine, great taste and energy, all rolled into one that I can't miss for $1.60.

Other then that I laid low as i'm freakish at the moment. I look like a freak monster. LOL.

----------


## Lunaire

> I waited patiently in line and let other people cut in front of me when getting my diet coke at Mcdonalds. It's a little bit of heaven, caffeine, great taste and energy, all rolled into one that I can't miss for $1.60.
> 
> Other then that I laid low as i'm freakish at the moment. I look like a freak monster. LOL.



How long was the longest period of time you've gone without soda?  :Tongue:

----------


## JamieWAgain

Hmm
Probably 9 months.

----------


## L

I am just doing better overall, have my moments but am more grounded. I got up early, ate, gym, ate, washing, cinema, prepared for work tomorrow, time with boyfriend, and now in bed. Overal, good day xx

----------


## JamieWAgain

I'm not in physical pain.

----------


## JamieWAgain

My answer is the Same as Sunrise.

----------


## L

I went swimming, getting better each time  ::):  small steps back to good health. It's helping with my thoughts too

----------


## Otherside

Getting some work done on the app I have to make for uni. But I think it's pretty evident that I can't use paint to save my life. 



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> Getting some work done on the app I have to make for uni. But I think it's pretty evident that I can't use paint to save my life. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Oh he, is so cute, does he have a name??

----------


## L

Went for my swim, didn't go as well as I hoped but taking into consideration I'm on night duty this week it's okay.

----------


## Otherside

> Oh he, is so cute, does he have a name??



No, actually. But come to think of it, I should give him one. Will have to think of one.

----------


## Koalafan

New Gorillaz!!!!!!!!  :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:

----------


## Antidote

Finished some paintings.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Found out I am getting money I had to pay towards several medical tests reimbursed today.
Remembered to put invisible zink on my nose.
Had a pedicure.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I phoned my brother and had a fun conversation. Thanks for asking.

----------


## fetisha

I put a reminder on my phone to take zoloft

----------


## car08gg

Went out to meet my family after staying in for 2 weeks

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk

----------


## L

I slept well

----------


## Goat

Talked to my doctor about my OCD  ::):

----------


## L

> How was Iceland?



I'm still here, few days left. Going sight seeing tomorrow. It's really beautiful here. Thanks for asking  ::):

----------


## L

> One day, if I ever go, I may want to pick your brain on this subject 
> 
> Just got back from a road trip.  I wasn't in the mood to go, but I'm glad I went ahead with it.



What kind of road trip? Where did you go and what did you do? I wish my trip happened at s different time. I'm in such a bad place emotionally, my get up and go is currently lacking.I did enjoy overall though and would be happy to share anything.

----------


## L

> Sierra Nevada - I wanted to see snow-capped mountains in particular.  My mood has been rotten also, and I initially balked at going ahead with this trip. But in the end, the distraction was good. At least I can enjoy the view, while stewing, rather than being at home.  
> 
> I was wondering about the time of year for Iceland.  I assumed most people visit in the summertime, but I heard it was really expensive to visit.  If spring/winter is a good time of year, travel wise, maybe the cost would be lower if its off peak.  I also like going to places when its less crowded.



Oh, how pretty. I got a bit of that where I was too. Pretty amazing. Where you on your own? 
At the moment the weather in Iceland was one extreme to the next. The day we arrived was sunny and dry, mid week was wet and after that it snowed like mad. Was nice to see the differences and extremes. It was an expensive trip overall thankfully we are the kind of people who don't mind cooking and bringing a packed lunch while on holiday. It was not overly busy, but I drove so missed the big tour groups.

----------


## L

> Sounds like you went at the right time   I wouldn't want to use a tour group, either. 
> 
> Just read there's a better chance of catching the northern lights in winter.



We seen them - got some pretty sweet pictures too

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I've been texting and talking to my oldest daughter today and yesterday. She had a psychiatrist appointment yesterday. She's doing really well, but about to change meds for depression again. I tried to keep it very positive oc, and there was no need to "try" to keep it positive....she really is doing well, she's taking care of herself and talking. That's a big contrast from a couple of years ago.

I really feel blessed to have the relationship I have with her, and with my other kids. The trust is there, and they'll talk to me, about damn near anything. My oldest has had conversations with me in the past that she wasn't comfortable talking to her mom about, so it feels good to know that she knows she can come to me with anything, nothing is off limits. My relationship with my kids really defines who I am....I feel like I'm a dad, before anything else. They come before anything else. I remember thinking that after the divorce, it might be impossible to keep us from drifting apart, since we only see each other every other weekend, but nothing could be further from the truth. And we see each other more than just every other weekend. I've never felt so blessed or valued relationships as much in my entire life, like I do with my kids. It's a pretty awesome feeling, parent-child bonds are unlike anything else in the entire world.

----------


## Anxiety Space

> I've been texting and talking to my oldest daughter today and yesterday. She had a psychiatrist appointment yesterday. She's doing really well, but about to change meds for depression again. I tried to keep it very positive oc, and there was no need to "try" to keep it positive....she really is doing well, she's taking care of herself and talking. That's a big contrast from a couple of years ago.
> 
> I really feel blessed to have the relationship I have with her, and with my other kids. The trust is there, and they'll talk to me, about damn near anything. My oldest has had conversations with me in the past that she wasn't comfortable talking to her mom about, so it feels good to know that she knows she can come to me with anything, nothing is off limits. My relationship with my kids really defines who I am....I feel like I'm a dad, before anything else. They come before anything else. I remember thinking that after the divorce, it might be impossible to keep us from drifting apart, since we only see each other every other weekend, but nothing could be further from the truth. And we see each other more than just every other weekend. I've never felt so blessed or valued relationships as much in my entire life, like I do with my kids. It's a pretty awesome feeling, parent-child bonds are unlike anything else in the entire world.



That is amazing  ::):   :Hug:  So glad they can go to you like that. That is so important!!
edit: this is TE, sorry, I was messing around with some setting and forgot to go into my account.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Thank you.... :Hug: 

I really do feel blessed to have them in my life, they are my whole world  ::):

----------


## Wishie

I finished a work project  :Celebrate:

----------


## L

I got to spend a great weekend with my boyfriend  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Got most of a very long piece of work done. Almost there. I hope.

----------


## Koalafan

Finally made an appointment to see a therapist in two weeks!  ::D:

----------


## Lunaire

> Finally made an appointment to see a therapist in two weeks!



Congrats! I hope that you find the sessions useful! (^O^)

----------


## Koalafan

> Congrats! I hope that you find the sessions useful! (^O^)



Thank you!!  ::D:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I went to work lol, despite feeling like hell from lack of sleep. I'm also going to pick up my kids in a bit, and seeing, being with them always makes me happy. I'm hoping that being around them will take my mind off things for a while, and kind of get me out of my own head for a while. It usually does.

----------


## Koalafan

Well was doing some programming work earlier on and my sign up sheet wasn't working properly. This problem has haunted me for the last couple of days wracking my head trying to figure out why nothing was being submitted...turns out I was a ">" at the end of the line...thanks programming!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I did a pretty good job at work today, I think. I hope. I just ended a 12 hour day, working in stores with my boss, getting ready for one of our biggest clients to tour them tomorrow. We're trying to get at least one display up in each store, and we did. We had a really, really difficult time in one store (we spent four hours there today) because we couldn't find the f-ing display. It's a huge store and my boss and I must have walked the back room and the whole inside of the store four times, and we couldn't find it, but I eventually did (it was mislabeled), and when I did my boss called me her hero lmao. It would've been a disaster if we hadn't found it, a total flop, an "F" grade, a black eye for that store. Now it should be a success.

Anyway I think I did pretty well. When you work side by side with someone for twelve hours things can get tense, you can get stressed, and we had some stressful moments there but otherwise I think it went really well. And she said I could go home at 5:00 today, and I said no, I want to do whatever it takes to help you get ready for this. I think she appreciated that. She worked with people that have bailed on her before, so....

Anyway, I don't have to be with my boss and that witch that's touring my stores tomorrow. That's a huge plus, I honestly don't like that woman, and neither does anyone else. I just hope it goes well. Fingers crossed.

----------


## L

I told my friend why I declined to go out with her at the weekend. I told her I'm struggling and we planned to met for dinner next week.

----------


## L

[QUOTE=InvisibleGuy;425087 I just hope it goes well. Fingers crossed.[/QUOTE]
All the best xx

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> All the best xx



Thx.

It went really well. We're having a conference call with the client (actually with her boss) Monday but my boss emailed the whole team and let everyone know it went really well.

----------


## Koalafan

My first therapy session today!! Nervous!!!

----------


## Lunaire

> My first therapy session today!! Nervous!!!



Good luck, I hope it goes well! （╹◡╹）

----------


## L

> My first therapy session today!! Nervous!!!



Go you xx do something nice for yourself after xx

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Had a 20 minute phone call with my boss, that actually went really well. We've got a gameplan together, for the rest of the week, to try to recover from the absolute mess that the girl that quit left us with. She asked me to go out of town next week to help her clean some of it up, and of course I said yes. Will be staying at a hotel but at least I have my own room, and they book us in pretty nice hotels, and it'll probably only be for two or three days.

There is hope. There's always hope. The conference call we had yesterday with our biggest client was just a mindfuck. But there's hope.

----------


## fetisha

I worked out today

----------


## Purple_Sheep

Went walking with my wife grandson and dog, it's always good. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

I finally cleaned up more so I wont get sick again

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well, not today but Saturday, I took my two daughters to go watch my son at a UIL band competitions at the University of Houston. (he's in junior high school, but that's where they held the competition). Was pretty awesome, they did really well, and he had a couple of solo spots where it was just him playing. I met his band director afterward when I picked him up, and was anxious, but it went really well, and my son did great.

It was a bit strange because they wanted it to be dead quiet in the concert hall, because they were recording it all. No one in or out, no cell phones oc, no crying babies oc, no sneezing, no coughing lol. I really enjoyed it, they did five songs and they did really awesome on all of them.

----------


## fetisha

I cut my grass today as a work out

----------


## L

Just back from the botanical gardens was lovely

----------


## fetisha

cut the grass and ate more healthy today

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Got a thank you email from my boss, and from her boss, about the job I did while out of town this week. It went really well. Wasn't 100%, and I was worried about that, but they said it went really well and that's all that matters.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Glad it went well  Nice avatar



Thank you  ::): 

My kids are up there in that ride, was at the carnival I took them to a couple months ago. Good times  ::):

----------


## Ironman

> Thank you 
> 
> My kids are up there in that ride, was at the carnival I took them to a couple months ago. Good times



You mean you left all your kidz hanging in that picture for all time?!  :: 
It's Maury time!!!  hahaha

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> You mean you left all your kidz hanging in that picture for all time?! 
> It's Maury time!!!  hahaha



Lol, they actually got me to go on The Zipper....

Zipper.jpg

If you're not familiar with it, that whole thing spins around. And then each of the little cages spins around, too. Idk how I didn't get sick lol. It was a lot of fun  ::):

----------


## L

Found a house for the big move - get to view it on Saturday, fingers crossed they will want us

----------


## Fallen18

Walked near the beach for an hour and a half. It was decompressing as well as therapeutic.

----------


## fetisha

I cleaned up more today.

----------


## fetisha

> Walked near the beach for an hour and a half. It was decompressing as well as therapeutic.



I wish I lived near the beach so bad!

----------


## Fallen18

> I wish I lived near the beach so bad!



Living on an island it's inevitable to end up on one I find xD I think I'd be kinda sad if I moved somewhere that didn't have one. But I do enjoy strolls in more rural areas, those are nice!  ::):  like forest areas with trails and stuff. Hell even a lake or a pond, give me that and I'll be happy.

----------


## fetisha

I remembered to take my vitamins today and worked out

----------


## Koalafan

Went for a walk today  ::):

----------


## L

I started to put my website together.

----------


## Fallen18

Bought a plant in a teacup to cheer up my room, and I cleaned my bunnies hutch so she's cozy.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had something kind of funny happen earlier today. Well it sure as fuq wasn't funny at the time but it is now and I think it's positive because I'm really kind of happy with how I handled it. A few years ago I would've just left, walked out of the situation, taken my kids and dropped f-bombs left and right and just left and gone home.

I was at the Astros / Indians game today and we were sitting in the front row of this section, and I was kind of leaning forward a bit in my seat, my hands against the railing, and my son was doing the same and we were watching the game and talking. And I felt something hit my back, something heavy enough for me to definitely notice. And I instantly thought "Oh somebody dropped a cell phone or something from the row behind us" but then a split second later I heard someone behind me say "OH FUQ"!!! And then I started feeling something wet all over me.

The guy behind me had dropped part of a beer, and something (I still don't know what) with a whoooole lot of ketchup on it, right on top of me. Dripping all down me, all down my back, partly onto my shorts. Everyone, and I mean everyone within 10 or 15 rows around us just stopped and stared and you could hear everyone just gasp and these guys a few rows behind us were like "Oh ****". Lmao.

And the guy was really apologetic, he was there with his wife, and grabbed a bunch of napkins, and cleaned off the back of my shirt. He offered to buy me a beer and then a whole round of beers, and I said no, don't worry about it (I don't drink at all when I'm with my kids or when I have to drive). He leaned forward a minute later and apologized for, like, the tenth time and I said don't worry about it, I'm sure it happens all the time, and my oldest daughter said don't worry about it. And I sat there for a few minutes and everybody had moved on and we were watching the game and I was thinking about going to get a shirt from one of the souvenir shops and before I could he showed up with a bag with one, handed it to me. I shook his hand and thanked him and everyone around us actually clapped. Yes, clapped and shouted out a few "yays". I went to the restroom changed and came back, he asked me how it fit and I told him fine, shook his hand again, told him it was all good, and the guys sitting to our left and right said "You look like a new man lol".

So it was all OK. It was really kind of embarrassing as hell at first, but....considering I've been to baseball games for the last 40 years, I'm honestly surprised it hasn't happened before.

A few years ago I might've just left, given up and taken my kids and left. But it was OK. And the guy behind me was very cool about how he handled it.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I sent my boss my May success stories. Well, half of May. I guess it was close to 90, maybe 100 pictures. Gonna send the other half tomorrow. 

For all the whining and complaining and fit-throwing our clients do....they haven't gotten rid of me yet lol. I've had some pretty good wins in a lot of my stores. I'm starting to realize our clients are just never, ever gonna be happy. That's just how it is, that's how it works lol. C'est la vie.

----------


## fetisha

finally cleaned out my pantry

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Took my kids to the Astros vs Angels game, then we stayed for the Christian rock band. They were really pretty awesome. 

When I picked up my kids at their mom's house today I met her new bf. Lmao. The new flavor of the month. I've seriously lost track of how many bfs she's had since we split up. She knows how to get them but she sure doesn't know how to keep them around for long. The positive is I asked him if he was living there with my kids, & he said no. I was not intimidated by him at all. I've been through this, had these conversations with her bfs before. I told my ex, right in front of him, "I don't give a fuq what you do, but I care very much when it affects my kids". I reminded her about what happened with her last live in bf. Neither one of them really knew what to say to that. I'm happy with the way I handled myself, meeting him for the first time.

----------


## L

It wasn't today - but I text my friend to met up for breakfast. I am always afraid of bothering people or being rejected but we are meeting up in a few hours  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I sold three displays at work today, and they were brand new stores. Went in, introduced myself, gave them my business card, and sold a display, three times. I wish it was always this easy. I made almost $50 in tax-free bonuses, just today. Yay me  ::):  I need to learn how to do this every day.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got a gift bag of samples together for my neighbor  ::):  It was probably $30 - $40 worth of stuff. It's just gathering dust in my closet anyway. She was really appreciative. We talked for a few minutes. She asked what I was doing tomorrow night, I said I was with my kids, she invited me over Sunday night for dinner  ::):  It's not like a date....she's having a lot of people over. But it was really nice of her to give me an invite. Idk if I'm gonna go. Honestly....probably not. But it was nice of her.

She really is a sweetheart. She is the nicest woman, seriously. I just. Idk. I'm just not attracted to her. Goddammit. Just my fucking luck.

----------


## L

I was nervous about work but the day went really well

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I went to an Astros / RedSox game with my kids tonight. It was a lot of fun  ::): 

I handled my anxiety really well tonight. They redid centerfield in MinuteMaid Park. There's a lot of places near the centerfield wall to stand and watch the game, and my son and I picked a spot right by the wall....the way it's set up, you're seriously standing in front of thousands of people, watching the game. I was a little anxious but I got over it pretty quickly. The jumbotron was behind us, so we weren't paying attention to it but my girls said we were on the jumbotron at one point tonight, and it was me and my son, very close up lol. It's probably about the tenth or fifteenth time I've been on it, I've seriously lost count. It's something that always gives me a lot of anxiety every time it happens. But it's something I never, ever could've done a few years ago. I'm mostly managing my anxiety....in ways I never thought I could not that long ago.

----------


## Lunaire

> I went to an Astros / RedSox game with my kids tonight. It was a lot of fun 
> 
> I handled my anxiety really well tonight. They redid centerfield in MinuteMaid Park. There's a lot of places near the centerfield wall to stand and watch the game, and my son and I picked a spot right by the wall....the way it's set up, you're seriously standing in front of thousands of people, watching the game. I was a little anxious but I got over it pretty quickly. The jumbotron was behind us, so we weren't paying attention to it but my girls said we were on the jumbotron at one point tonight, and it was me and my son, very close up lol. It's probably about the tenth or fifteenth time I've been on it, I've seriously lost count. It's something that always gives me a lot of anxiety every time it happens. But it's something I never, ever could've done a few years ago. I'm mostly managing my anxiety....in ways I never thought I could not that long ago.



It's great that you were able to overcome your anxiety! 

I'm glad you had fun.  ::):

----------


## L

I am getting a lot of crochet done today  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> I am getting a lot of crochet done today



Would you like to share any of your work?  :bam:

----------


## L

> Would you like to share any of your work?



Sure! This is a blanket that I am working on for my Granny, who will turn 90 this summer. It is in the very early stages

----------


## Lunaire

> Sure! This is a blanket that I am working on for my Granny, who will turn 90 this summer. It is in the very early stages



Wow, that's amazing!! (・Д・)

How long have you been crocheting for?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> It's great that you were able to overcome your anxiety! 
> 
> I'm glad you had fun.



Thank you  ::):  The anxiety is still very real and very much there, but I think sometimes I'm getting better at dealing with it, in some ways. I have good days and bad *shrug* and I still can't figure that out. It still comes out of nowhere and blindsides me sometimes. But it's nice to win sometimes, occasionally lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Went out on an early morning cycle this morning. Out for close on two hours. Along a coast road and up into a big park were I could relax for a while. Is a place I love to cycle to. With the weather been as good as it is, may as well get out there now. The rain will be back with us by the end of the week. Will add a picture of were I cycle to just sit and relax. Listen to the birds and the water. 

10457712_10152443794340100_1828160550472090856_o.jpg

10382248_10152443803875100_5168357196995383832_o.jpg

----------


## JamieWAgain

My daughter is clean and she's eating or how should i say this...she's working hard on her eating disorder, i love my new job but it is very stressful (hopefully that will ease a bit) my other daughter seems happy...
What more could i possibly ask for.

PS beautiful photos Cuchculan. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## fetisha

I have been drinking more water lately

----------


## L

> Wow, that's amazing!! (・Д・)
> 
> How long have you been crocheting for?



Thank you. About 3 years, it really helps with my anxiety and stuff.

----------


## L

> Went out on an early morning cycle this morning. Out for close on two hours. Along a coast road and up into a big park were I could relax for a while. Is a place I love to cycle to. With the weather been as good as it is, may as well get out there now. The rain will be back with us by the end of the week. Will add a picture of were I cycle to just sit and relax. Listen to the birds and the water. 
> 
> Attachment 4096
> 
> Attachment 4097



Where is this. I don't recognize it?

----------


## fetisha

I ate more healthy today

----------


## L

I started a new, high intense therapy. I am really nervous about it but I have to do it.

----------


## Antidote

Finished a painting and did some photography.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Showered lmao.

I'm really not that motivated today. I'm going. I'm getting there. I'm just....not into the groove at all today. I can get away with doing a half day at work, and, tbh, that's probably what I'm gonna do today.

Do I feel guilty about it.....nah, not really. Considering what they pay me. Nope. Not much.

----------


## L

> Wow, that's amazing!! (・Д・)
> 
> How long have you been crocheting for?



Thank youyou, about 4 years. It really helps with my anxiety.

----------


## L

Had a beautiful aromatherapy bath this evening

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got caught up on some much needed sleep. I also talked to my dad this morning. It's best to catch him usually around 8:00 in the morning, he's a morning person. We talked for probably 30, 45 minutes, quite a while, about his retirement. It's going OK. The next few days are going to determine a lot.

I told him I hope it works out for him, and to let me know how it goes Tuesday, and to let me know if there's anything I can do. I told him he has worked his *** off, 12 hours a day, for the last....Idk how many years. And he's been compensated pretty well for what he's done. Usually. He's worked really closely with the CEOs, and VPs of a couple of the companies he's worked for before. He deserves to retire, ffs. He just needs to go play golf. And have me drive his golf cart, and be his caddy lmao. He has earned it. He started working when he was 16 years old. And he has worked every day (except vacations) since then, and he's 66 years old now. He's missed two weeks of work during that time, that's it. I want him to relax, and play golf, and enjoy time with his grandkids.

I think I made him feel better by talking to him this morning. I think I might have made him feel a little more appreciated by what he's done, all these years, and what he's done for my kids. I hope the next few days go well for him. I hope the company he works for treats him right, while he's given notice, and is on his way out.

----------


## KraydudE

I got to see a bunch of beautiful eagles flying around, probably the most eagles I've ever seen, and all in one place, one time!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm getting over a stomach virus, or....something, whatever it is, it's pretty bad, but I think I'm getting over it. I made myself go to work today. I was moving a little slower than normal, and my God, it was sooooo tempting to call in sick, or go home sick, but I toughed it out and I'm glad I did. My boss and a bunch of clients had a conference call at the end of the day, and I handled myself really well. Part of dealing with one of our biggest clients is knowing when to keep your answers really, really short and to the point. Shorter is better sometimes. I also got compliments on some of the displays I've put into stores.

----------


## CloudMaker

I've been having trouble driving at night and just chalked it up to poor eyesight and being old.  Took my car in to have the oil changed today and the tech there recommended I have my head lights resurfaced.  I told him to go ahead and do it, and WOW, what a difference!  LOL I can actually see driving at night now.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got to spend a lot of time with my kids today, and the last five days. Went to the lake, and the pool. We had water balloon fights. My dad bought this sling shot that shoots water balloons 100 yards, and as high as a ten story building lmao. It was fun. There were times when I was really just exhausted and wanted to call it a day but I tried to keep up with them. I think I did pretty well.

----------


## Skippy

I got really prepared for my july 7th  show. i was worried about it as its a long one and i was having problems, but I spent all day working on it to much success and now im not so stressed about it

----------


## L

I was really angry earlier but swam it off...the swim was amazing and really helped

----------


## Cuchculan

Done the garden this morning. Humid here. Looks like it could rain at any second. Happy to have got the grass cut.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Got my stores done for this week. I didn't break any sales records but I got them done. There's a lot of July left. I can break sales records later.

----------


## L

> Done the garden this morning. Humid here. Looks like it could rain at any second. Happy to have got the grass cut.



Hppe it's snny tomorrow

----------


## Cuchculan

> Hppe it's snny tomorrow



Is pitch black out there at the moment. Rain is forecast again. Was yesterday too but it never rained. Got more work done in the garden this morning. Now I can relax for a week or so.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Not so much something I've done....just had luck go with me for once wrt cars. It was just a dead battery. That was it. There is no two week adventure to get it running again, like normally happens to me. Just a dead battery, that's it. Thank the gods.

By the way, my car is just kind of a strange animal. It's unusual, so all the parts are going to be a fuqing fortune. The battery at AutoZone was $230. Yes, ffs, $230 for a car battery. I went to Walmart and found the same one for $100 less. Pays to shop around sometimes I guess.

----------


## Otherside

Made an impulsive trip into London on my own, had a look around some of the museums and went over to China town. Had a bubble tea and bought a custard bun. It started spitting it down like nothing else in Chinatown, and I remembered exactly why I hate Britain sometimes. Godamnit why do we have to have such shitty weather? 

Now on a train out of London.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I got through work, and also got some sleep last night and this afternoon. Some good sleep, finally. I realize that probably sounds really lame in this thread but I needed it. Got it done. All I do is win.

----------


## Otherside

Did a large amount of washing. It got stopped though because I ran out of capsules and Tesco isn't open after 5 on a sunday for some bizarre reason.

----------


## Otherside

Thrown out a large amount of stuff that I don't need. Three bags of recyclable goods, two bags of general...trash, one bag of electronics that I need to take  to the tip at some point. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I worked from home today and got a lot done, work-wise, and otherwise lol. I love having the flexible schedule I have. There are days when I don't feel like fighting traffic and it's nice to be able to never leave the house and work in boxers and a t-shirt. But I got a lot done. Idk how my apartment gets so messy sometimes when I'm the only one living here (the downside is I have no one to blame but myself lol). That's one of the things I got accomplished today, just cleaning up.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm at the lake with my parents and kids. Went fishing with my son this morning and this afternoon. Caught a pretty good size bass. Went to pick up my youngest daughter from her ROTC meet (parents aren't allowed to attend). Back at the lake now. I think I've driven about 250 miles this weekend so far, and spent Idk how many hours in traffic. Is so totally worth it to see my kids though. Even if it's time in the car with them, we talk nonstop and catch up. So far it's been an awesome weekend.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Spent a lot of time with my kids  ::): 

They make me happy. I'm a completely different person when I'm around them. They give me a reason to be here. Actually, I'm not sure where I'd be without them. It's funny how being a parent means you obviously have to give. And give. And give. It never, ever ends, it's 24/7 giving yourself away. There are no days off. You have to take care of yourself obviously but when it's all said and done you come last, kids come first.

But they give back so, so much. In ways I never thought possible. The love I get back from my kids is amazing. The life lessons they've taught (without even intending to) are nothing short of amazing. I really am blessed to have them in my life. They are incredible. They're smart, caring, giving little people that are halfway between being kids and adults. Being a teenager is tough, I remember. They are dealing with it very, very well so far. They're responsible. And giving. And very mature for their age. And very resilient. And smart.

My ex-wife and I agreed when they were very, very young that sometimes you have to let them fall on their butts, it's the only way they'll ever learn to pick themselves up and dust themselves off and try again. And they do that very well.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Spent most of today with my dad and sister, in my mom's hospital room. It was pretty difficult at times. When I got there she was in a lot of pain. They were giving her morphine, and some opiate even stronger than morphine, and Xanax, and Baclofen. They had to stagger the doses just right....there's no way she can take all of that all at once. They're just trying to stabilize her at this point. The pain was finally manageable before my sister and I left.

My sister brought my dad some food. I've offered over and over again today to go check on his house, and the dogs, but he's said it's taken care of. I think the upside is we all talked a lot, pretty quietly, almost in whispers, until my mom finally went to sleep. When she did, my sister and I left so my dad could pull out the sofa sleeper in the room and try to sleep. He'd been up for over 36 hours straight. He finally got a couple of hours. It think my dad was glad to have us there. I think having us there helped him in some ways.

My sister and I talked a lot today, esp in the lobby after we left the room. Talked about the cardiologist, her neurosurgeon, physical therapist, doctor and nurse in charge. We're both very, very worried, but we leaned on each other a lot today. I haven't talked to my sister like that one on one, not this much in years. My mom finally ate something just now and that's a really, really good sign.

I feel like my sister and I did everything we could today. I don't know what else we can do at this point, except keep offering our help and visiting. I was honestly afraid to go up there at first. I had three people very, very close to me pass away within 6 months of each other several years ago. Death scares the hell out of me. Like it does most people. I'm afraid she's going to die. We're all afraid they're not gonna be able to figure out what's really going on. But I pushed through the fear and anxiety and spent a whole lot of time with her today. She was very out of it of course but she knew I was there and that's what matters.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had an absolutely incredible evening with my kids. It was just....epic. It was awesome.

We went to the Rockets / Lakers game and we won in double overtime.

The funny thing is....I was really strangely uninhibited tonight. I wasn't drinking or anything lol.....I don't drink a drop of alcohol around my kids..

But I was just strangely....myself. I danced with them lol in our seats, and in our aisle, and on our way up to the stadium lol. after a while they just rolled their eyes at me. my oldest daughter danced with me though. we had so, so much fun tonight.

Conversation flowed. We ate at the stadium. We talked throughout the whole game, and laughed, and teased, and joked around.

It was pretty awesome. A night I will never forget.

----------


## Cuchculan

I cut the grass. Because of the bad weather, this was only the first cut this year. Fair to say there was a lot of grass. Very wet grass too. Our back garden is big enough. Got it and the front garden done. Now I just want my bed. LOL

----------


## AmberHearts

Therapy session went good  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> I've spent the day with my lovely partner  
> @Lunaire
>  , in our home. Just relaxing. Even being in his presents, makes me feel so loved and cared for. Life is good.



Aw, I have loved being at home with you too.  :Heart: 

I can’t wait for our garden to grow!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Wow. I heard from....well....actually, got the courage to respond to.....a buddy of mine.

And I heard back from him, right away. And got a phone call.

This man is my f-ing brother. He is my best friend. We were roommates when I was in the hospital. He is a f-ing god. I would do anything for him, he is my brother. We had late night, midnight talks, advice given, there pretty much were no secrets.

He wants to keep in touch. He is.....who I aspire to be, in some ways. Damn. #mancrush

----------


## InvisibleGuy

The relationships that matter....matter.

Leave the others.

People that matter in your life will stick around. Those that don't....you're better off without them. Leave them. Let them drop off your radar. Move the fuq on.

That's something positive I've done today lol. I've come to that realization.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Went for an hour+ long walk. It was nice. I think I actually got this foreign thing I hear about called a "tan". Ever so slightly. I'm sure my body appreciates the vitamin D.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Went to the Astros / Indians game with my kids, brother-in-law and nephew. We lost but it was a really close, exciting game. Was a lot of fun. Lots of good food and laughter.

----------


## Koalafan

Over the past few months I've been slowly piecing together my mental history and the fact that I (very likely) have ADHD. It's been a long, strange, and very emotional journey and the fact that I may finally have my answer is both extremely relieving and incredibly frustrating. Learning just the past few weeks that my brother was diagnosed with ADHD, and the fact that the men in my family have a large history of it finally puts so much of my own struggles into perspective ever since I was a kid. I literally burst into tears watching research presentations by Dr. Barkley about his in depth explanations about ADHD and his findings and it was like he was describing my entire life and all the struggles I've been through. I feel like for the first time I finally know what the hell I'm dealing with, and am able to actual move forward with my life.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Went for a long walk with a friend and our dogs. The weather was great and we had ice-cream on our way back. 

Talked to  
@Koalafan
 on WhatsApp  


Envoy? de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Over the past few months I've been slowly piecing together my mental history and the fact that I (very likely) have ADHD. It's been a long, strange, and very emotional journey and the fact that I may finally have my answer is both extremely relieving and incredibly frustrating. Learning just the past few weeks that my brother was diagnosed with ADHD, and the fact that the men in my family have a large history of it finally puts so much of my own struggles into perspective ever since I was a kid. I literally burst into tears watching research presentations by Dr. Barkley about his in depth explanations about ADHD and his findings and it was like he was describing my entire life and all the struggles I've been through. I feel like for the first time I finally know what the hell I'm dealing with, and am able to actual move forward with my life.



**bearhugs** 
So glad to know that you're closer to finding the right diagnosis and treatment for you... best of luck, my friend !


Envoy? de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## Koalafan

> Went for a long walk with a friend and our dogs. The weather was great and we had ice-cream on our way back. 
> 
> Talked to  
> @Koalafan
>  on WhatsApp  
> 
> 
> Envoy? de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



 :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:   :Celebrate:

----------


## Koalafan

> **bearhugs** 
> So glad to know that you're closer to finding the right diagnosis and treatment for you... best of luck, my friend !
> 
> 
> Envoy? de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Thank you Kirse!! I am very happy that I'm heading in the right direction  :Hug:

----------


## fetisha

I have been more consistent with taking vitamins.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had a good day at work, got a lot done. I love working 6a - 2p lately...I miss all the traffic and a lot of the busiest times in my stores. And it's nice getting off at 2.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Well, not today but last night. Had a really good time with my boss, my dad, and friends from work at the ball game. We didn't talk shop very much at all, just a few minutes. And we saw back to back to back homeruns, that was just amazing. I was surprisingly calm, pretty relaxed the whole night, conversation flowed pretty easy.

----------


## Otherside

Finished packing stuff.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yesterday....had a really good day at work. I drove to our warehouse, and by mistake grabbed the wrong display for a store across town. I called the new guy on our team, who works on that side, and he had an extra he brought me. It was the first time meeting him in person, though we've talked on the phone quite a bit. It went really well. We talked and BSed at the store for probably close to an hour, we got along really well. Is nice to have someone I can relate to, someone I get along with. We joked about our boss not wanting to take him out to lunch to Hooters restaurant. So we decided we're gonna go and send in the receipt and see if corporate will write it off. If they do, we're planning on going all the time lol.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I took three Sonic Blizzards (ice cream) to my kids last night. We talked for a while about how the first week of school was going. "Blah" "It sucks" "My teachers are so f-ing mean" lol. Other than the usual complaints it's going really well. They have to change a few classes. My youngest is going to a career school...she can earn college credits while she's there, before ever stepping foot onto a college campus.

Was nice to see them outside of my normal weekend time with them. My kids are awesome  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I kicked [BEEP] on the back to school promo we sold at work. There were lots of eyes on it, our productivity, success in working with store managers to get the promos out, on product visibility. I only had one flop, and that was not on me at all. I did everything possible, bent over backwards, begged and pleaded with this woman, and she wouldn't budge. I talked to my boss and he said not to sweat it. Just document it. When this dumb broad has an entire pallet of product in her back room that she doesn't know what to do with, I will have to bite my tongue. It's gonna be sooooo, sooooo tempting to say "well I told you so you dumb***". Smh, and laughing to myself at the same time.

She of course got a great deal on the product, but if it doesn't sell, which it probably won't now, she's gonna have to dumpster the whole fucking thing or clearance it out. Either way she's gonna take a pretty big hit. I don't know how people can actually be this stupid lol....

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had a really good day at work, though it kicked my butt at the end. We have audits coming up, VPs coming down to tour stores lol. I got the audit route, so I know which stores are on it. The unlucky [BEEP] that drew the audit stores just so happened to not have a display, the store trashed it, and that happens every so often. So, I pulled some strings with a store manager, unloaded product and got the display ready for pickup to move to that store. It should really help move things in a positive direction. Having a visit in that store with no display would be very, very bad news. My coworker is picking it up in the morning & setting it up in the audit store. We both agreed this guy owes us lunch lol. Sometimes things work out OK. Not always. Not usually, even. But sometimes.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I need a nap lol. Ffs.

I did awesome today. I really did.

Yay me. Yay fucking me lololol.

I got through today. I did well. I could've stayed in bed with the covers over my eyes but I came and conquered and kicked ass.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

This weekend was pretty awesome. Me and my kids helped move in my aunt and uncle. Well, I think we moved more than half of their stuff today. Most of it's actually moved now. We, meaning my uncle & aunt, their two kids, grandkids, one cousin (and wife) and their two kids, me and my four kids, my dad....so a dozen people, give or take some depending on the time of day, helped load this huuuuge U-Haul and then unload it at their new house. Ffs, man, it wouldn't have been so tough except everything in this truck was heavy. Really heavy. There was an awesome breeze blowing off the lake from their new place, and that helped. We moved it yesterday and I am fucking sore. But it's probably good for me, I want to shed a few pounds before vacation.

I'm glad we did it, so happy my kids pitched in. I didn't have to beg & plead, just asked, and they just helped. There were a couple of cousins we hadn't seen in about seven or eight years. Seeing how much they had grown was pretty mind-blowing. It went really well. Still sore today but I am so happy everyone pitched in and we were able to reconnect with some we hadn't seen.

I also saw my cousin, the one I lived with in the apartment I'm in now, for a while, and it was like meeting up with a very good old friend.

I'm tired and sore and will sleep well tonight. But I'm tired and sore and will sleep well tonight for all the right reasons. I'm really blessed to have the family that I have (mostly lol). No, I'm blessed to have my whole family even the couple of crazies.

----------


## Koalafan

Gotta a lot done yesterday and felt very productive  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Bit late, but I managed to get some cleaning done yesterday.

----------


## Cuchculan

Got the flu jab today. First time ever getting it done. Talk about feeling nothing at all. I was waiting for him to start and he told me he was finished. Odd. Mother was meant to get it done as well, but she came down with the flu yesterday. Talk about bad luck. We will see how it goes. Last year the jab done nothing for most people. As the flu changes a lot. People who got the jab also ended up with the flu. Be interesting to see how it goes this year with people. Is starting to lose its effect as they knew it would after a few years. We shall see.

----------


## Otherside

I've flown over to the other side of the world today. On my own. Part of me is absolutely bloody terrified. I mean, it's not as if I haven't gone on holiday on my own before (Belgium a few months back). And it's not as if I wouldn't get irritated with whoever I was travelling with if I wasnt on my own. I was half convinced I'd bail at the last minute. 

But I did it. I'm doing things, trying to get on with my life. I'm trying to do things instead of sitting at home where it's safe. I want to see the world, and my mental health should not hold me back. 

I wouldn't have done this a few years back. I would have stayed at home where it's all familiar. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## JamieWAgain

Otherside, this is such wonderful news!!  Amazing and fantabulous!
I love that you pushed yourself way out of your comfort zone and travelled by yourself!
Just think, the sky’s the limit now.  Again, congrats to you.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

@Otherside
 you go girl. Well done to you.

----------


## Cassie

Something I did positive today was spend more then 9 hours thinking positive something I never do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimbra

I ate oatmeal for the first time in 20 years!!!

----------


## Relle

Actually had a peaceful day

----------


## Cuchculan

Another evening model building. First parts are always the worst. Because it is a car you have to build the drive chain and engine to begin with. Everything has to be in working order too. Turn one part and all the other parts must turn too. Not got that right you start again. More relaxing than it sounds. If you like that sort of thing. End product is always amazing.

----------


## Relle

Bought a coworker some ice cream for her birthday

----------


## CeCe

> Bought a coworker some ice cream for her birthday



That was nice of you  ::):

----------


## Relle

> That was nice of you



Thank you  ::):

----------


## Wishie

Cooked food for my family  :Pot:

----------


## CloudMaker

I woke up all by my GODAMNED SELF today

----------


## Cassie

Some of the positive things I did today. 

Relaxed organized played some video games fixed my phone wished everybody a good holiday  ate  two meals followed my entire day routine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

I applied to Petco  five below and staples tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

Hoping for a call soon nothing yet.
just hoping to get a job applied to some more actually tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wishie

I cleaned my kitchen

----------


## Cassie

I got a call back for a job I talked myself into giving it a try!!! Also good job wishie on cleaning your kitchen!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimbra

> I got a call back for a job I talked myself into giving it a try!!! Also good job wishie on cleaning your kitchen!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 ::):  Which job?!

----------


## maxthegreat

called a friend when I thought that I was going to bail on him.

----------


## Cassie

Lowes it?s like Home Depot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kimbra

Made some fresh cookies

----------


## Cassie

Went to therapy and saw my sister spent some time playing video games with my nephew and braided my nieces hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

Went grocery shopping. Bought healthier snacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

I woke up not feeling like I was going to have a seizure today  ::):

----------


## Cassie

> I woke up not feeling like I was going to have a seizure today



That?s good how are you feeling now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hexagon

It's small, but I read some of a library book I've had checked out for the past month and a half.

----------


## Kimbra

> It's small, but I read some of a library book I've had checked out for the past month and a half.



What book are you reading?  ::):

----------


## Hexagon

> What book are you reading?



_Killing Commendatore_ by Haruki Murakami- probably not the best choice of books for me right now given that it’s about 800 pages give or take, so unfortunately I think I’m going to have to return it before I can get through half of it. I really like Murakami as an author though so I’ll probably pick it up again to finish it when my attention span isn’t so sparse.  ::(:  

I put a new book on hold today that’s shorter in exchange, _The Memory Police_.

----------


## Cassie

I cleaned my room as well as my bathroom


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Sat down at the laundry mat. Approached by a homeless veteran and he sparked up a conversation. I just listened to him and what he went through.I thanked him for his service and asked what I could do for him.He smiled and showed me his Vietnam Army Rangers Patch.He then proceeded to give me his boots and walked away. It was a profound moment for me.We can all do so much better.

----------


## Relle

Not exactly today since it's 4 in the morning lol but I finished a 5 page paper for a class last night.

----------


## Cassie

Stood up for myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

Logged on AS  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> Logged on AS



 :bam:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> 



 :screen punch:

----------


## CeltAngel

Opened an account here.  ::): 

I also managed to get more than 3 hours sleep, which is always a bonus.

----------


## Lunaire

Refilled my energy drink supply.  :Hyper:

----------


## CeCe

> Opened an account here. 
> 
> I also managed to get more than 3 hours sleep, which is always a bonus.



Welcome!

----------


## CeltAngel

> Welcome!



Thank you.  ::):

----------


## cerulean

Did some important paperwork

----------


## Wishie

Meal prepped.

----------


## Lunaire

Didn’t keep hitting snooze on my alarm.  :shrugs:

----------


## CeltAngel

Wrote a rather smashing blog entry, if I do say so myself.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Wrote a rather smashing blog entry, if I do say so myself.



I'll have to check it out  ::):

----------


## CeltAngel

> I'll have to check it out



Hope you enjoy(ed) it!  ::):

----------


## curfreak

> Wrote a rather smashing blog entry, if I do say so myself.



How do I access the blog section?

----------


## Cassie

Ordered my wedding dress today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeltAngel

> How do I access the blog section?



Look under the AnxietySpace logo in the top left corner of the your screen. There will be a black bar that says "Forums" "Chat" "Blogs" "Groups" and "Store". Click on "Blogs" and you shall find what you're seeking.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Called the landlord this morning and asked them to repair the hot water. Theyve said theyve contacted a repairman who will hopefully ring to arrange a time to gain access to it. Seems silly that I get anxious over just calling then to ask to do that. :/ 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## CeltAngel

I had a big sloppy, cleansing cry.

Today would've been my father's birthday. Although it's been a few years now since he left us, it still hurts (always will to some extent, I'm sure), especially at this time of year. Generally, in the last few years, I've felt a little melancholy, but have remained pretty composed. For some reason, the emotions were bigger than they have been in a long time, this time around.

I just let it go.... It was messy.... I even hid in the bathroom from my partner because I just wanted to be alone to ugly cry to the greatest extent that I possibly could. Although I accepted her comfort when I came back out.... I don't know, sometimes it just feels like there are some parts of grief that need to be processed alone. I feel better now. I spoke to him, like I always do, and now I feel like I'm ready to get back to "normal".

It's maybe not as practical as a lot of the other wonderful, positive actions people have taken in this thread, but I feel that it was a very healthy thing to do and I wanted to share that.  :Heart: 





> Called the landlord this morning and asked them to repair the hot water. Theyve said theyve contacted a repairman who will hopefully ring to arrange a time to gain access to it. Seems silly that I get anxious over just calling then to ask to do that. :/ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



It's not silly. I think a large percentage of us here would get anxious over making that call. I know that I certainly would.  :Hug:

----------


## TuanJie

Still at it. Had a couple of pretty rough days due to the start of doxazosin in an attempt to improve sleep. It's an off-label use of this blood pressure medication, so I was afraid to exercise. And frankly, not able to do so cause of the state I was in. Today is a bit better, so I decided to give my usual workout a go. I'm relieved I've been able to get away with it without fainting or any such thing. I just have to be a bit more careful, but that's no big deal. Happy with a better day and being able to exercise again. Now for some more reps...

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Ordered my wedding dress today 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You should post pictures!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I had a big sloppy, cleansing cry.
> 
> Today would've been my father's birthday. Although it's been a few years now since he left us, it still hurts (always will to some extent, I'm sure), especially at this time of year. Generally, in the last few years, I've felt a little melancholy, but have remained pretty composed. For some reason, the emotions were bigger than they have been in a long time, this time around.
> 
> I just let it go.... It was messy.... I even hid in the bathroom from my partner because I just wanted to be alone to ugly cry to the greatest extent that I possibly could. Although I accepted her comfort when I came back out.... I don't know, sometimes it just feels like there are some parts of grief that need to be processed alone. I feel better now. I spoke to him, like I always do, and now I feel like I'm ready to get back to "normal".
> 
> It's maybe not as practical as a lot of the other wonderful, positive actions people have taken in this thread, but I feel that it was a very healthy thing to do and I wanted to share that.



I have one of these ugly cries every year during a certain passing of someone that was very close to me. It's been 13 years and each birthday feels raw again. After my cry and the day is over I feel a lot better though  :Hug:   :Heart:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Still at it. Had a couple of pretty rough days due to the start of doxazosin in an attempt to improve sleep. It's an off-label use of this blood pressure medication, so I was afraid to exercise. And frankly, not able to do so cause of the state I was in. Today is a bit better, so I decided to give my usual workout a go. I'm relieved I've been able to get away with it without fainting or any such thing. I just have to be a bit more careful, but that's no big deal. Happy with a better day and being able to exercise again. Now for some more reps...




I wonder if a protein drink or something with caffeine would help during work outs unless that makes you more anxious?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Called the landlord this morning and asked them to repair the hot water. Theyve said theyve contacted a repairman who will hopefully ring to arrange a time to gain access to it. Seems silly that I get anxious over just calling then to ask to do that. :/ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Well done  :Hug:  Hopefully they fix it soon  :Heart:

----------


## CeltAngel

> After my cry and the day is over I feel a lot better though



That is exactly where I'm at right now.  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> That is exactly where I'm at right now.



I'm glad  :Heart:

----------


## Otherside

> Well done  Hopefully they fix it soon



 :Hug: 

I know hot water is something that is an essential, isnt a minor thing -but I always feel like I'm bothering them about something unimportant. :/ 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I know hot water is something that is an essential, isnt a minor thing -but I always feel like I'm bothering them about something unimportant. :/ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



100% Important. Plus you are paying them rent. They should fix even minor issues!

----------


## TuanJie

@Total Eclipse

You're making sense. Caffeine has a much more jittery effect with these meds thus far though, even though I take my first cup of tea with L-theanine. Could be just an adjustment phase. Hell, I kinda feel sorry for my body for this dysregulation, lol. I usually have had one meal with protein before I start working out. I don't know to what extent the meds override attempts to raise blood pressure this long after I took them, but my heart is working harder when I get up quickly and such. I think I'll start taking them earlier because they haven't kicked in when I go to bed but are side-effecting quite long into the day. Half life is 16-22 hours...

----------


## Total Eclipse

> @Total Eclipse
> 
> You're making sense. Caffeine has a much more jittery effect with these meds thus far though, even though I take my first cup of tea with L-theanine. Could be just an adjustment phase. Hell, I kinda feel sorry for my body for this dysregulation, lol. I usually have had one meal with protein before I start working out. I don't know to what extent the meds override attempts to raise blood pressure this long after I took them, but my heart is working harder when I get up quickly and such. I think I'll start taking them earlier because they haven't kicked in when I go to bed but are side-effecting quite long into the day. Half life is 16-22 hours...



Is it also possible your not drinking enough fluids/ salt on this new medicine? I'm on a heart medicine for heart reasons and doctor at the very least (he wants me to do 2 gallons a day NO WAY CAN I DO THAT)  recommends 1 gallon of water a day with electrolytes in it.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Hope you enjoy(ed) it!



I did, it took a bit to sink in and write a reply, I'll likely write an more in-depth one later.

----------


## TuanJie

@Total Eclipse

Two gallons! The woman/man has got to be kidding! Wouldn't be surprised if that's harmful. It's the dose that makes the poison...
Both fluid and electrolytes should be covered. I've learned my lesson after the second kidney stone and created a habit of drinking enough. For the same reason I take citrates to prevent stones from forming. I'm in ketosis at the moment (which is a tricky combo with stones) so I have to keep my electrolytes up anyway. I know how it feels if they are too low. This feels different. I've been able to do handstand-pushups without getting dizzy, so I guess blood pressure shouldn't be too much of a problem. Unusual things with the heartbeat are listed in the list with side-effects. I'm not too worried. It's only day five of this experiment and some weird stuff is to be expected. Have you been able to manage the heart issue?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> @Total Eclipse
> 
> Two gallons! The woman/man has got to be kidding! Wouldn't be surprised if that's harmful. It's the dose that makes the poison...
> Both fluid and electrolytes should be covered. I've learned my lesson after the second kidney stone and created a habit of drinking enough. For the same reason I take citrates to prevent stones from forming. I'm in ketosis at the moment (which is a tricky combo with stones) so I have to keep my electrolytes up anyway. I know how it feels if they are too low. This feels different. I've been able to do handstand-pushups without getting dizzy, so I guess blood pressure shouldn't be too much of a problem. Unusual things with the heartbeat are listed in the list with side-effects. I'm not too worried. It's only day five of this experiment and some weird stuff is to be expected. Have you been able to manage the heart issue?



The 2 gallons came from a cardiologist too I can't get more than a liter down me. This is what he last wrote:

- Raise head of bed 6” at night 
-Wear thigh high compression stockings, 30-40mmHg, by day only 
-Wear abdominal binder by day only 
-Increase fluid intake to 1 gallon per day, 1/2 pure water,  1/2 electrolyte based 
-Increase salt intake to 8-10 g per day 
-Graded Exercise Tolerance training 

and on wait list for a heart pacemaker.

----------


## CeltAngel

> I did, it took a bit to sink in and write a reply, I'll likely write an more in-depth one later.



Cool, I look forward to it.  ::): 

Even if you don't get around to doing that, I'll just say that I'm glad that you enjoyed it and that I'm sorry for your loss.  :Hug:

----------


## TuanJie

@Total Eclipse

Gosh, that doesn't sound like fun. Not a too insanely long waiting list, I hope? You seem remarkably positive under these conditions. *tips his hat to the lady*

----------


## SAgirl

work wasn't too bad today

----------


## TuanJie

Been de-cluttering the living room just a tiny bit, can hopefully make myself to do a bit more somewhere today.

----------


## SAgirl

I had overtime and so I got off work early.

----------


## CeltAngel

Really nice vocal session today. Despite the lack of sleep, it sounded really nice. Very smooth.... I'm pleased.  ::):

----------


## TuanJie

Just sang for my niece in a video call because she turned 16. Very little anxiety  :banana guy:

----------


## CeltAngel

> Just sang for my niece in a video call because she turned 16. Very little anxiety



Well done!  ::D:   :boogie:

----------


## TuanJie

@CeltAngel
 
Thank you!

----------


## Shredder

> Just sang for my niece in a video call because she turned 16. Very little anxiety



Well done Uncle TuanJie!!  ::

----------


## TuanJie

@Shredder

Thanks!

----------


## TuanJie

Getting up I felt best since the start of new meds, a week ago. Boosted my spirit. Workout went alright. Added two chin-ups to my usual regime. Picked up hay fever meds and some groceries. Finally managed to trim my hair again. Feels much better mentally.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Getting up I felt best since the start of new meds, a week ago. Boosted my spirit. Workout went alright. Added two chin-ups to my usual regime. Picked up hay fever meds and some groceries. Finally managed to trim my hair again. Feels much better mentally.



Always good to hear this  :Hug:

----------


## TuanJie

@Total Eclipse
  :Hug: 
I don't know about you, but great suffering has certainly made me appreciative of better days like this one.

----------


## CeltAngel

It's not quite dawn yet, and I just finished a guitar practice session. I'm very pleased with how I was playing today. It's a nice positive way to start the day.  ::):

----------


## TuanJie

> It's not quite dawn yet, and I just finished a guitar practice session. I'm very pleased with how I was playing today. It's a nice positive way to start the day.



Nice to hear that, enjoy  ::D:

----------


## TuanJie

Filed my taxes.

----------


## TuanJie

Today wasn't so easy, but for some reason I managed to do a workout, do the laundry and finish a couple of tiny de-clutter things that had been nagging me for many months. It always feels good to restore some order in the chaos.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Blocked someone out of my life.

----------


## TuanJie

Discovered not one, but two podcasts on internal family systems. This likely means I'll have two more positive/constructive shows to binge  ::): 

IFS Talks
The One Inside

----------


## TuanJie

Three. Explorations in Psychotherapy

----------


## TuanJie

Managed to get groceries on a difficult day.

----------


## Lunaire

> Managed to get groceries on a difficult day.



It always feels rewarding to look at your stocked pantry after finishing a grocery trip you were anxious about.  ::):

----------


## TuanJie

@Lunaire

Very satisfactory indeed when the hunting and gathering pays off  ::): .

----------


## Goat

I made breakfast and walked around.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

I'm still breathing  ::):

----------


## CeCe

> I'm still breathing



 ::):

----------


## Otherside

Cleaned my apartment.

----------


## TuanJie

Finished a workout.

----------


## Otherside

Built a flatpack sofa

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Spent 5 hours gardening today. Includes 10 wheelbarrows full of mulch!





> Built a flatpack sofa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



That’s super neat. I’ve heard of flatpack tables and chairs but never something with cloth or fabric like a sofa. How does that work?

----------


## Relle

Went to a friend's house and a couple video games with him and his younger brother.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Worked out yesterday for the first time in a while....  I thought I'd feel more sore today

----------


## rabidfoxes

Visited an edible plant garden with a friend and sniffed some purple sage.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Did a load of laundry.
Scrubbed the toilet.
Took out the trash.
Bought some groceries.

----------


## TuanJie

Sounds like a good and productive day (even though I'm a little late)  :sparkles:

----------


## Otherside

Been putting off seeing a doctor about a wart that's been looking a bit suspicious. Sounds silly, but for some reason feel like they're going to laugh at me for overreacting. 

So I did that. Got told its probably nothing but theyll refer me to over to get it checked by a consultant anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

